# Vender aparatos de fabricacion propia: ¿Legal o ilegal?



## Limbo

Hola buenas,

Es una duda que me surgio hace tiempo 
Si monto un aparato con componentes no fabricados por mi, ¿es legal o ilegal su venta?
Claro esta que el producto vendido seria diseñado por mi. 
Me viene otra duda, ¿hasta donde llegan los derechos de autor? Es decir, si yo diseño y protego por ley un producto, ¿alguien podria cambiar por ejemplo un par de resistencias y hacer el producto suyo?

En general me gustaria leer sobre legalidad en la electronica y estas cosas..

¿Sabeis algo?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

no creo que sea ilegal venderle a tus compañeros de trabajo/estudio linternitas con led's flsheantes, pero vender productos en una tienda con tu maca y tu modelo es algo totalmente diferente


----------



## fernandob

ahhhh....muchacho , que tema interesante.

los componentes se venden libres, estan ahi, asi que no hay restricciones para lo que puedas hacer.
vender ???
si no decis que es marca siemens , no problem , que problema ??
si no le pones el sello IRAM engañosamente.
que problem ??

o sea : si no mentis ..........que problem?????

ahora la otra parte:
DERECHOS DE AUTOR.
en este mundo que somos millones ni bill gates, ni las discograficas pueden protegerse de la pirateria o el "pirañerismo" , asiq ue :
la realidad es que vos podras proteger LO QUE PUEDAS PROTEGER.
a que voy ??? 
podras hacer un invento estupido, pequeño y sencillo que si contratas una legion de abogados seguro estaras protegido.
mira macdonalds.
que invento ????
vender hamburguesas en un local ????
que patente defiende ??
un nombre ??
si , eso
y lo defiende con abogados muchos y con un sistema propio.

vos podras inventar algo grosso que si no tenes una estructura buena no solo te lo van a ROBAR, sino que seguro , con el tiempo encima vas a tener que vos pagar por poder hacerlo .....


no se que es lo que queres hacer, pero crees que existe la electronica, escuelas , universidades , fabricas de componentes para que sea ilegal fabricar algo ???


plantea tus dudas tranqui, dale.

saludos



elosciloscopio dijo:


> no creo que sea ilegal venderle a tus compañeros de trabajo/estudio linternitas con led's flsheantes, pero vender productos en una tienda con tu maca y tu modelo es algo totalmente diferente


 
no, y no ......y mas no.

si pones que es un producto propio no hay problemas.
podes fabricar lo que se te cante.
solo tenes que tener un poco de criterio.
nada mas.

no poner un sello que no certificaste , no poner una marca que no sea tuya.
nada mas.
si vendes KK ya veras que la ganancia no se justifica por los problemas que te da .
si vendes algo bueno , veras que  te sentis feliz , aunque , plata no haces mucha.

quien te va a decir algo ????

acaso el que vende limones los fabrica el ?? o los diseño ?' o patento ???

tambien es tener un poco de criterio , como una vez dije en un tema de electromedicina y NO LES GUSTO UN POMO:
una cosa es fabricar dimmers, o una placa controladora de lavarropas........que ??? si anda mal no se te lavan los calzones.
y otra es ser tan alegre como para meterte en ELECTROMEDICINA con circuitos que copiaste de la web.
es (para mi ) una irresponsabilidad.........igual.....hay tantos que lo hacen, en eso y mas.

plantea tus dudas, dale.
que lo vemos.

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

> una cosa es fabricar dimmers, o una placa controladora de lavarropas........que ??? si anda mal no se te lavan los calzones.


 


-----

una persona puede crear su propia marca? asi sin mas? la registras y ya esta?


----------



## fernandob

elosciloscopio dijo:


> -----
> 
> una persona puede crear su propia marca? asi sin mas? la registras y ya esta?


 
si.
tenes que pagar, dinero en burocracia.
duele
y registrarte en cada pais que te interese.

te hacen estudio por si ya existe.
si pagas la tenes.

hablamos de UNA MARCA.

es mas, habras visto en la web que algunso vivos registraban nombres conocidos, para hacerse la exclusividad.
el que primero llega....................


ejemplos: 

marca de galletitas dulces : EL RUBIO LOCO 
ahora si las galletitas que haces son un asco o dan dolor de panza , no llegarsas lejos.
pero si tus galletitas son ricas, sanas, haces buen marketing, creces y haces que esten en todas las gondolas d elos supermercados, tenes la suerte que un contador o abogado HDP de tu empresa no te la funda , creces y creces........bueno, pues solo la marca:
EL RUBIO LOCO valdra millones.
podras mañana fabricar mas productos :
pan, arroz, fideos, etc , etc.
que con que digan : EL RUBIO LOCO ya sera una garantia.

el VALOR de esa marca la da tu esfuerzo.


por otro lado, si vos no patentas la marca y todo lo patentable y creces ..........un HDP vivo puede avivarse y patentarla , ahi entras en un litigio legal :
vos la hicieste o usaste primero......pero el otro la patento.
o la patento en otro pais, y mañana vos queres exportar, y estan con tu marca.
un puterio de lso que los electronicos NO NOS GUSTA.

temas legales , dinero que se llevan abogados y otras yerbas.
dinero de tu trabajo.

es un mundo deshonesto.
por eso se hicieron las leyes.
y como es un mundo deshonesto las leyes son deshonestas.
por eso se hicieron los abogados.
y como es un mundo deshonesto y los bogas son deshonestos se hcieron los ............................
sigue hasta el infinito
pero al final d ela pelicula gana el mas vivo y el que tiene mejores abogados.



edit: no sean bolu......... !!!!!!! busquen una vieja con $$$$ 
y disfruten la electronica como hooby 



edit2: avisen si la vieja tiene una amiga con $$$$


----------



## eserock

hola interesante tu tema:
Que es legal y que es ilegal en la electronica? depende del area  en que quieras desarrollar tu producto, porque de acuerdo con ello hay normas que debes cumplir, pero te aclaro es solo  si  haras tus equipos  en serie, cuando es uno o dos  los consideran como prototipos y no hay nada  ilegal en ello.
Si hablamos de la tan discutida electromedicina te encontraras con muchos huecos legales en la mayoria de paises, asi que los fabricantes de estos equipos en serie se basan en las normas de los paises que estan mas desarrollados en el equipo en cuestion.

Claro otra cosa es que una vez que hagas tu producto o tu linea de productos antes  de ponerlos en el mercado debes cumplir con normas y cuestiones legales del pais donde los desarrollaras, tambien es recomendable registrar la marca antes  no despues de presentar tu producto, ya que  si no lo haces cualquier hijo de familia llega y te roba la marca, de proteger  la autoria de tu invento  es bastante complicado, si patentas tu invento te expones  a que sea de dominio publico, porque las oficinas de patentes  son muy irregulares en  reservar la informacion, muchos que diseñamos equipo para alguna compañia  dentro de sus reglas esta  el tener que proteger, el programa digital, o que algun componente importante sea unico e irrepetible, o incluso sellan  y borran gran cantidad de componentes, a muchos  no les gusta esto pero tambien hay que considerar la cantidad de tiempo y recursos  invertidos en crear.


----------



## elosciloscopio

no os ofendais, aficionados a la electromedicina, pero la verdad, es que si mi vida dependiera de un aparato, preferiría que este no estuviera fabricado por un hobbista y a ser posible que no tuviera PCB's defectuosos o sodaduras frias


----------



## fernandob

eserock dijo:


> , a muchos no les gusta esto pero tambien hay que considerar la cantidad de tiempo y recursos invertidos en crear.


 
ni siquiera hay que considerar eso.
lo que no es tuyo NO ES TUYO.
es una eterna discusion que vivo teniendo con quienes dicen que todo debe ser libre , incluso el conocimiento y los diseños.

si estamos en un bar, y vos estas sentado tomando un cafe, y tenes en tu regazo o sobre la mesa un maletin , ES TUYO, o un dibujo que hiciste ES TUYO.
no debo querer apropiarmelo por que NO ES MIO.

ni me debe importar si te dio trabajo o no te dio trabajo.

ES TUYO.

no somos animales que lo que encuentran lo agarran con lso dientes y salen corriendo.
EDUCACION Y RESPETO

si vos haces un diseño muy interesante ES TUYO.
hay un criterio de mierda que existe en la web, que circula , que gira, que inunda la web y es que hay que compartir todo , sino sos un :enfadado:

a ver:
si yo descubro que se pued ehacer con un 555 un control de un satelite no debo exigir que otros me lo den.
HAY 2 CAMINOS QUE SON EXISTENTES:
1 -- estudiar, romperse la cabeza pensando, experimentando, analizando , para al final lograr la magia.
2--- pedir que otro te lo diga.


si una persona considera que lso demas "le ocultan " la informacion y que por eso no aprende es por que se considera a si mismo UN INUTIL..........o un comodo.
y prefiere la facil, incluso ofendiendo a los demas .

con el solo conocimiento de que "es posible hacer tal cosa con tales componentes" deberia alcanzarle a cualquier entusiasta a seguir el camino mas divertido, mas lindo qy mas largo que es ESTUDIAR Y DESCUBRIR .

una cosa e suna ayuda, señalar con el dedo , y otra es darle todo servido.



eserock dijo:


> , a muchos no les gusta esto .


que se jodan, son vagos, comodos, parasitos.





+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



elosciloscopio dijo:


> no os ofendais, aficionados a la electromedicina, pero la verdad, es que si mi vida dependiera de un aparato, preferiría que este no estuviera fabricado por un hobbista y a ser posible que no tuviera PCB's defectuosos o sodaduras frias


 
ni que TODO el concepto de el diseño, las bases de la medicina que lo respaldan.........no tenes idea de donde salio 
de una pagina web de uno que la copio de..........
pero como el aparato se vende y caro........a fabricarlo.


----------



## elbrujo

Es conceptual, el registro de autor o patente te da derechos para lucrar con el, mas alla de los componentes que lo componen. Cuando compras un producto para desarrollar otro no implica que debas pagar la patente, de ultima ya lo estas pagando al comprarlo.

La idea que conforma un desarrollo es "el producto". La patente te protege de una copia en la medida que el otro desarrollo no sea exactamente igual.

Distinto seria que para que vos puedas desarrollar tu nuevo producto necesites de mi producto que a su vez esta patentado. En ese caso la patente tuya es compartida y los dos recibimos en caso de vender la patente tuya un dinero por su fabricacion.

El tema de marcas y patentes es muy delicado y debe ser tratado por abogados especialistas si estamos hablando de un desarrollo que puede valer millones.

El otro punto es la estrategia comercial ante la competencia, es decir esta claro que si la idea es muy buena, esta sea copiada con algunas diferencias para que sea valida. Como estas preparado ante esa respuesta de la competencia, financieramente, economicamente, etc. Que tienes en carpeta que llegado ese punto, puedas responder en tiempo y forma para volver a tener el liderazgo..

Conclusion una patente o registro no protege en un 100% ademas de que el exito sea realivo a la parte comercial y desde ya, que el mercado lo acepte.. sin comprandores.. no hay nada..


----------



## eserock

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no os ofendais, aficionados a la electromedicina, pero la verdad, es que si mi vida dependiera de un aparato, preferiría que este no estuviera fabricado por un hobbista y a ser posible que no tuviera PCB's defectuosos o sodaduras frias


, 
Tienes toda la razon, esos equipos no deben ser creados por aficionados, dejame comentarte que los puntos  tratados en eso tema , son bastante antiguos las aplicaciones de electronica recientes distan mucho de solo estimuladores y  esas cosas, estos requieren de investigar mucho, y diseñar una y otra vez para perfeccionar y mejorar los niveles de seguridad en la aplicacion, y sobre todo homologar y sustentar perfectamente con bases cientificas.

elbrujo tienes razon en lo de los abogados y las cuestiones legales, pero imagina que eres una persona emprendedora y tus recursos son escasos como financas todo esto, eso diria que la electronica de consumo solo seria para empresas trasnacionales y yo creo que  la electronica es para todos los que puedan crear algo. De copiar la mayoria lo hace directa o indirectamente pero siempre es auna escala pequeña.


----------



## elbrujo

Soy emprendedor, desarrollador y un mini empresario. Si no tienes recursos para llegar a la meta, no te queda otra que vender el total o parcial del proyecto a quien "los tenga" para llegar a la meta. En la venta se puede incluir hasta la patente. Es preferible tener el 3% de algo y no el 100% de nada..

Respondiendo en forma directa a la pregunta del colega. Cambiar 2 resistencias no alcanza a que el producto sea otro. Ahora agregandole una funcion ya seria otra aplicacion..

El marco comercial muchas veces termina siendo mas importante que la patente a no ser que sea algo contra el cancer, o alguna otra cosa que merezca un novel.. Una vez por tener el registro de autoria quedamos fuera de la 2da rueda de negocios y los inversores compraron a otro que presento una idea similar 1 mes antes.. Yo lo tenia listo para esa fecha.. y por esperar el registro.. que encima estaba de vacaciones.. se perdio y fueron millones..


----------



## Limbo

Bueno, bueno, veo que a vosotros tambien os interesa este tema 


> no se que es lo que queres hacer, pero crees que existe la electronica, escuelas , universidades , fabricas de componentes para que sea ilegal fabricar algo ???


Nada, solo tenia curiosidad por el tema en cuestion.

Tambien le he dado vueltas a que si una persona coge un esquema de las tantas muchas paginas que hay con circuitos, lo monta y lo vende, ¿que pasa?¿es ilegal?¿segun los derechos de la pagina? ¿Que protege al autor de un esquema en internet? ¿La produccion, la venta? ¿O simplemente cualquiera puede coger un esquema hecho por mi y ponerse a venderlo?

Y bueno, en general me referia a la venta a todo el mundo, no solo a los amigos.
Yo de momento no tengo ni conocimientos, ni capacidades para montar ningun tipo de empresa relativa a la electronica, pero pongamos el supuesto de que en un futuro creo una web de venta de productos electronicos de fabricacion propia,¿puedo vender de todo mientras los productos esten hechos con mis manitas? Sin marca, ni nada, simplemente productos electronicos que con varios esquemas que he recogido, mi propia inventiva y la fusion de otros esquemas, realizo ese producto ¿y que? ¿Estoy dentro de la legalidad?

Pongamos otro ejemplo. Monto una web de diseño y ofrezco el diseño de esquemas personalizados a las necesidades del cliente y la fabricacion/montaje de la placa impresa con todo listo para que funcione el circuito en cuestion, ¿Se necesitan permisos de algun tipo?¿Incumplo alguna norma si utilizo componentes de otra marca?

Bueno, gracias a todos por la info.
Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo

si vendes sin marca no es ilegal por ej aca en argentina como en todos lados esta ebay y hay mucha gente que vende fuentes o amplificadores o equipos de fabricaciuon propia pero eso si sin marca


----------



## eserock

Elbrujo se de que hablas yo tambien he estado en la misma posicion, hace poco inverti tiempo dienoero y cono cimientos para desarrollar un equipo, solo que  la empresa queria que le diera planos y todo antes de que de alguna manera pidiera un registro de patente, tengo  el prototipo en mi casa arrumbado totalmente funcional, mejor asi que engañado.


----------



## elbrujo

Volvemos al principio, es conceptual. El derecho de autor ademas de fijar la autoria, te da derechos al momento de la fabricacion y venta. Es decir si tomas el circuito de otro y fabricas algo y lo vendes, no es que sea ilegal. Todo esta en funcion si el autor lo registro o no. Sino lo registro, no tiene derechos mas alla que el de autoria. Es autor pero no puede exigir derechos de venta. Pongamos un ejemplo. 

Soy fotografo y tomo una nave extraterrestre. Nadie tiene la imagen, solo yo. Tengo hasta el negativo y es demostrable que no es un truco. Vendo la publicacion a una revista, es decir me pagan por la imagen. Sin entregar el negativo. OK

Ahora yo, soy dueño o director de otra revista "levanto la foto" y la publico en mi revista sobre la nave extraterrestre (citando al autor o no) y mis lectores hacen agotar el tiraje es decir vendo mas de lo comun. Ete aqui.. se entera el dueño de la foto y me intima a que le pague por la exposicion o uso de su foto. Si la tiene registrada, tiene razon y debere pagarle por el uso (Usufructo), ahora si no lo tiene registrado, no tiene derecho al reclamo.. por haberla hecho publica y un tercero lo refrito.. 

Puedes crear/fabricar lo que se te ocurra que sea tuyo o de otro.. el problema viene despues.. si alguien reclama su autoria y si lo tiene registrado. Distinto seria si fabricas algo que crees que no existe y lo quieres registrar.. en ese proceso es donde se investiga/estudia si tu patente no pisa a otra es decir si parte de ella o en su totalidad pertenece a otro que no conoces... por eso es tan costosa.

La marca solamente identifica a un producto o a un grupo de ellos, y sinceramente hasta que no es famosa es decir esta en el mercado no sirve de nada. Cuanto dinero invierte e invirtio Coca cola para ser lo que es hoy? y durante cuanto tiempo? porque sigue haciendo publicidad si ya es famosa?..

*eserock*, en ese caso registras solamente la autoria que es barato y le entregas todo a la empresa "contrato de por medio" proyecto, plan de negocios, etc.. en ese contrato se acuerda que tanto % te corresponde a vos y cuanto a ellos, y listo le hechas a rodar tu proyecto.

Si ellos quisieran registrar la patente por encima tuyo, cuenta tu registro anterior por fecha. A mi me pasa que como desarrollador obtengo el logro de haberlo hecho, pero sin venderlo.. es como que esta incompleto. La parte comercial es la que te da ese aire por encima de haberlo hecho.. es util, se vendio, etc..

Sino seria un desafio psicologico donde me pongo a prueba si lo puedo hacer.. cuando lo logro.. busco otra cosa.. alli seria de divan la cosa.. 

La marca? es una etiqueta.. nada mas.. podes comprar o fabricar equipos OEM sin marca y el que compra o vende le pone su marca.. el mercado lo identifica como tuyo, siendo un chino quien lo fabrico y hasta tiene la patente.. esa es la diferencia de conceptos. Ahora que pasa si vos le reclamas al chino que eso es tuyo.. te corta en fetas el chino!..


----------



## g.corallo

[/QUOTEelbrujo]Ahora yo, soy dueño o director de otra revista "levanto la foto" y la publico en mi revista sobre la nave extraterrestre (citando al autor o no) y mis lectores hacen agotar el tiraje es decir vendo mas de lo comun. Ete aqui.. se entera el dueño de la foto y me intima a que le pague por la exposicion o uso de su foto. Si la tiene registrada, tiene razon y debere pagarle por el uso (Usufructo), ahora si no lo tiene registrado, no tiene derecho al reclamo.. por haberla hecho publica y un tercero lo refrito..





> claro por eso estan los derechos reservados  de autor osea que si publicas algo de alguuien o imitas exactamente igual debes pagar


----------



## elbrujo

A ver soy autor porque yo la saque y tengo el negativo para demostrarlo. Pero no lo registre, ok? entonces no tengo derecho en reclamar a un 3ro. que la publico habiendola levantado de un medio publico, al cual si le cobre para que la publique, se entiende la diferencia.


----------



## g.corallo

nbo por que es como que vos no sos nadie osea la tenes que registrar para poder cobrar


----------



## fernandob

me voy a referir a ELECTRONICA puntualmente.

1 -- uno puede molestarse en diseñar y fabricar .......un xxxx usando 2 integrados comunes, de 4 operacionales c/u y de lso mas baratos que hay.
solo 2 Cis.
algo que hasta para un ingeniero pareceria imposible.
pero vos lo diseñaste con ideas y conexiones espectaculares.
y lo patentas a tu diseño.
y ???
nada.
por que sabes que pasa?
una empresa seria simplemente manda a un ingeniero de ellos a fabricar algo que haga algo similar con un microcontrolador , o usando 5 cis.
y ??
sabes que ??
comprando materiales en cantidad la diferencia en fabricarlo con solo 2 cis a fabricarlo con 5 cis es de 1 dolar.

por eso a nadie le importa tu diseño, una empresa seria ni se molesta en querer copiarte nada.

es mas imortante contar con LA EMPRESA, capacidad de fabricacion, marca,capacidad de distribucion, etc, etc.

2--- luego esta el mercado empresario, para los cuales un desarrollador es MIERDA, asi que un diseñador "pretender" querer quedarse con las ganancias es ABSURDO , INCONCEBIBLE ya que es solo un obrero, una pieza mas en la planta.
son los jefes, inversionistas, y gerentes que construyeron la empresa los que ganan.
son los conceptos que tiene cada parte en la industria.
y para que uno como desarrollador pueda hacer valer a "sus hijos" tiene que hacer de empresario, de la forma que pueda, ya sea construyendo su empresa o viendo con quien asociarse.

3 -- referente al punto 1 :
si entonces el diseño de las conexiones no es importante , entonces solo queda "la idea" , y pretender que nadie te copie "una idea"......es harto dificil.
es mas, pretender venderla, pretender que no te la saquen............
es lo mas valioso.....y a su vez lo mas facil de robar, una vez que lo dijiste......ya no es mas tuyo.
viviras con amarguras peleandola.

alejandro sherar habia puesto un video, una pelicula, busquenla, no recuerdo bien.
era de un tipo de la ford que invento en su epoca creo que el temporizador para limpiaparabrisas, hay una pelicula...................vale pa pena una vida asi ???

es un tema MUY DIFICIL.
tremendamente dificil.
hacer algo que sabes que es tuyo y que te lo roben descaradamente.
hasta que se burlen de vos.
es TREMENDO .
me hace recordar a un video de unas hienas cazando crias de jabali
estaba la madre con unas 10 crias.
vienen la shienas y acosan a el grupo, cuando la madre ataca a una hiena las de atras le roban una cria y salen corriendo (quedan 9) .
en seguida acosan de nuevo , la madre ataca y las de atras agarran otra.(quedan 8) .
al final quedo solo la madre con un par de crias y una frustracion.............

yo soy bastante conservacionista, pero de ser por mi , ese dia habia asado de hiena para toda la selva.

ni loco quisiera vivir eso.


----------



## eserock

Limbo
En tu pais hay una empresa llamda INDIBA ellos crearon un sistema llamado recuperador  celular electronico, de hecho patentaron su tecnologia y claramente señalaban que era investigacion suya, despues de haber abierto un mercado bastante lucrativo, muchos empezaron a  pseudocopiar  su sistema y lo empezaron a comercializar, no obstante que los parametros estaban patentados  muchos lo copiaron, saben que hizo la empresa nada simlementa  nunca  acepto que su equipo habia sido copiado siguieron  con que el  suyo era unico y en nada les afecto las copias( mas economicas que el original), a veces para comercializar  tu propio producto te debes arriesgar y sobre todo creer en lo que haces y siempre simentar y fundamentar lo que haces no solo es el equipo que pondras  a la venta, es servicio, informacion al cliente, manuales, especificaciones tecnicas y lo mas importante tienes que tener al menos un cliente.


----------



## Limbo

Con el ultimo enlace de leop4 se me ha presentado otra duda. Las placas que vende en mercadolibre tiene inscritas "Martin", ¿cualquier cosa inscrita no se considera una marca, verdad? Y si se considera un amarca, es jugar un poco a la loteria, ¿no?


----------



## fernandob

te felicito por que vendes lo que haces.

no son muy copiones, ellos hacen el ampli con un integrado, vos no , son modelso distintos.

un saludo y de mi parte felicitaciones , espero que progreses con eso.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

elosciloscopio dijo:


> una persona puede crear su propia marca? asi sin mas? la registras y ya esta?



Si, si es OEM si:



elbrujo dijo:


> podes comprar o fabricar equipos OEM sin marca y el que compra o vende le pone su marca.. el mercado lo identifica como tuyo, siendo un chino quien lo fabrico y hasta tiene la patente




*OEM *: original equipment manufacturer, en español sería fabricante de equipamiento original). Empresas o personas que adquieren dispositivos al por mayor para ensamblar computadoras o equipos de forma personalizada que presentan con su propio nombre.

Se da cada vez más en las grandes multinacionales que dejan de producir ellas mismas sus equipos o bienes, y los encargan a terceros. Estos los fabrican con los colores, formas, logos, etc. específicos de cada compañía, con lo que el cliente final siempre verá un producto de la marca que está comprando, como si lo hubiera fabricado ella misma.

Las empresas OEM pueden incluso fabricar el mismo producto para marcas diferentes, e incluso competencia, al producir para cada una personalizadamente. Es un fenómeno cada vez más extendido en todos los ámbitos de la producción, sobre todo en equipos industriales, textil, informática, etc.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_equipment_manufacturer

Pero ahora voy con los ejemplos.

Amplificador Serie *LPS* 

1 - CROWN: http://www.crownaudio.com/



2 - DEXUN: http://www.dexun.com/en/



3 - SOUNDDA: http://www.soundda.com/en/



4 - CEANCE: http://www.ce-ance.com/en/index.asp



(esta última foto fue tomada por mi, eso me confirmó que no es photoshop, son reales)

PS: disculpen si me salí de tópico.


----------



## elosciloscopio

she tengo un aparato de marca better que me lo he encontrado con varios logos


----------



## SacamantecaS

En la EU para vender un aparato electronico tiene que tener certificacion CE, que la obtienes cuando pasas unas pruebas en un laboratorio (3000 euros para arriba) y si no la pasas a la primera,a rediseñar el equipo (y volver a pagar).

Tambien puedes venderlos sin esta certificacion o poner CE y no tenerlo, eso si, como te pillen, preparete que viene gorda...

Yo proximamente me veo en el paro porque en la empresa que trabajo si quiere seguir (los clientes se lo exigen por temas de certificaciones ISO y demas) nos piden el marcado CE y claro, para un equipo que vas a vender 5 o 6 y vale 400 euros no les compensa, asi que en proximos meses (cuando terminemos los proyectos que tenemos empezado), a la calle...

Asi que si quieres hacer eso, piensatelo bien porque o pagas o pagas (posible carcel si tu equipo provoca algun daño y has falsificado el CE)

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Aqui nadie ha hablado de falsificar el CE, simplemente se esta hablando de la venta de productos sin marca y sin nada, productos que realizes tu mismo y decidas venderlos.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches gente, estuve leyendo el tema y veo que han tratado el tema de registrar el diseño, las normas viegentes para la fabricacion, etc. pero se han olvidado de algo que es que para comercializar un producto hay que inscribirse en la DGI pues hay hacer una factura y pagar iva sobre la venta, como asi tambien ganacias e ingresos brutos y bla bla bla, o sea que si no estan inscriptos mas alla de los problemas de robo de autoria se van a encontrar con la DGI que se les va a venir encima por estar usufructuando en´negro´ sin pagar las regalias al estado. Asi que a tener nucho cuidado con anunciar productos y no poder emitir factura legal sobre la venta. Consulten el la DGi respecto a los regimenes de inscripcion para el ramo electronico como para no tener problemas, pero ojo porque es un costo es mas fijo o no  y una vez que se entra en el sistema es muy dificil salir. espero aclarar un poco mas en este tema. un abrazo.


----------



## El nombre

La similitud que aprecias en las fotos es debido a las importaciones paralelas.
El mismo pero con dististo collar.
Un producto tiene un caché. Va dirigido a un sector del mercado. bien por importacion u otro caso se genera una marca más barata para sacar el producto. de esta forma mata dos pagaros de un tiro. atiente a otro sector del mercado.
una marca de aire acondicionado es airwel. Entre esta, Jonson(mas cara) y otra que no recuerdo la marca (mas económica) solo se diferencian en el precio y la pegatina de la marca.Por poner un ejemplo.
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

carrey primera marca, surrey segunda. martiny martin primera marca, luft segunda marca. y despues con electrodomesticos pasa mucho


----------



## SacamantecaS

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Aqui nadie ha hablado de falsificar el CE, simplemente se esta hablando de la venta de productos sin marca y sin nada, productos que realizes tu mismo y decidas venderlos.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola

Yo tampoco he dicho eso, he dicho que si quieres vender algo dentro de la union europea tiene que tener certificado CE y muchas empresas le ponen CE sin haber pasado por laboratorio y luego vienen las penas... simplemente.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

SacamantecaS dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Yo tampoco he dicho eso, he dicho que si quieres vender algo dentro de la union europea tiene que tener certificado CE y muchas empresas le ponen CE sin haber pasado por laboratorio y luego vienen las penas... simplemente.
> 
> Saludos


Ha sido un malentendido entonces..

Pero si una persona particular vende productos hechos por él, sin el CE, pero con un logo (Un logo propio, diseñado por esa persona que vende) imprimido en la carcasa del producto, con el nombre de la web (El dominio que haya comprado esa persona) donde vende dichos aparatos tambien imprimidos en la carcasa y en la PCB(), ¿pasa algo si te pillan? ¿O solamente habria problemas si el logo o el nombre de la web que imprimes en la carcasa es de otra marca/empresa?

Espero haberme explicado bien.
Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001

Antes de discutir el tema creo que seria bueno ir aclarando terminos... aclaro que pueden variar de pais a pais (las definiciones fueron sacadas de la web).

*Norma.-*Una norma de calidad es una regla o directriz para las actividades, diseñada con el fin de conseguir un grado óptimo de orden en el contexto de la calidad.
Casi todos los equipos terminados requieren normas de algun tipo... especialmente si tienen que ver con medicina o con el uso por algun usuario.

*Patente.-*Conjunto de derechos exclusivos concedidos por un Estado a un inventor o a su cesionario, por un período limitado de tiempo a cambio de la divulgación de una invención.

*Registro de Marca.-*Es cualquier símbolo registrado legalmente para identificar de manera exclusiva uno o varios productos comerciales o servicios. Suele mostrarse de forma abreviada  con los iconos ™ o ®, aunque esto no es indicativo del registro de la marca ante la autoridad competente.

*Modelo de Utilidad.-*Un modelo de utilidad es cualquier utensilio, aparato o herramienta que como resultado de una modificación en su disposición, configuración o estructura presenta una función diferente respecto de las partes que lo integran o representa una ventaja en su utilidad.

*Diseño Industrial.-*Los dibujos industriales son toda combinación de figuras, líneas o colores que se incorporan a un producto industrial con fines de ornamentación, dándole un aspecto peculiar y propio.
Los modelos industriales se constituyen por toda forma tridimensional, que sirva de tipo o patrón para la fabricación de un producto que le apariencia especial y no implique efectos técnicos.


Ahora... dependiendo del tipo de producto en cada pais se puede exigir el uso de una o varias normas.... generalmente si el producto interactuara con una o varias personas comunes (gente no especializada) o si la vida de una o mas personas depende de ese producto. Entonces es casi seguro que te exigiran una norma

Pero si el producto es demasiado nuevo y no entra dentro de algun mercado establecido o si es demasiado tecnico, entonces las normas aplicables pueden ser no obligatorias o incluso pueden no existir

Para protegerte tienes varias maneras... si tu compañia tiene un nombre y un logotipo entonces puedes aplicar para un registro de marca... esto impedira que otra compañia copie tu nombre y logotipo.. pero NO TE PROTEGE DE COPIAS EN LOS PRODUCTOS

Si lo que quieres es proteger la forma del producto entonces aplicas para un registro de diseño industrial... asi nadie puede copiar el exterior... pero en cambio si pueden copiar la funcionalidad o la marca

Si el producto es completamente tuyo y sabes que nunca ha sido inventado antes entonces aplicas para una patente... esta protege la funcionalidad... pero no protege la forma del producto ni la marca

Y si por el contrario encuentras alguna mejora para un producto existente ya patentado entonces aplicas para un modelo de utilidad... asi evitas que alguien copie tus mejoras sobre ese producto

Generalmente estos procesos no son caros... pero si llegan ser muy tardados... una patente tarda entre 1 y 5 años en concretarse, en cambio un registro de marca tarda aproximadamente de 1 a 15 dias habiles...

Lo que si llega a ser muy caro son las pruebas de laboratorio para obtener una norma, segun el tipo de pruebas y normas que requiera el producto, pero cuando estas hablando de una normalizacion es que tu producto ya esta listo para salir al mercado y ser producido en masa, por lo que los costos son facilmente absorbidos por las ventas futuras......


----------



## Limbo

Muy interesante toda la informacion Chico3001.

La cuestion es que no me has entendido bien o no sabias la respuesta de lo que preguntaba y has decidido aportar mas datos al post sin hacer referencia a mi anterior mensaje.

Lo que yo queria preguntar era todo lo contrario a lo que has comentado (Aunque toda información es buena), excepto lo del logo y la marca.

Lo explicare de una forma mas simple y entendible: Tengo 20€ y decido comprar todo lo necesario para fabricar al completo un amplificador (Por decir algo), lo armo, lo pongo en una caja, le hago la impresion del logo (Uno que diseñe) y le pongo de marca "La marca mas way del universo" y se la imprimo tambien en la caja. Compro un host, un dominio (Con nombre "La marca mas way del universo") y subo una tienda virtual al host, le hago unas fotos al amplificador por fuera y por dentro, y ala, lo pongo a la venta, ¿esto es legal?

Claro esta que en la pagina principal de la web "La marca mas way del universo", en letras enormes y en negrita subrayado pondria que todos los productos en venta son de fabricacion casera.

Dejando a un lado si venderia algo o no, me gustaria saber si por ley esto se permite. Si hubiera un minimo riesgo de que fuera contra la ley ni siquiera me lo pensaria.

En fin, lo siento por ser tan pesado con estos mensajes hipoteticos pero me interesa mucho el tema y me gustaria estar seguro de lo que hago.

Graciass!
Saludos!
P.D: Lo ideal seria preguntarselo a un abogado pero aquí preguntar sale gratis y en un bufete tu eres el filete


----------



## SacamantecaS

Limbo dijo:


> Ha sido un malentendido entonces..
> 
> Pero si una persona particular vende productos hechos por él, sin el CE, pero con un logo (Un logo propio, diseñado por esa persona que vende) imprimido en la carcasa del producto, con el nombre de la web (El dominio que haya comprado esa persona) donde vende dichos aparatos tambien imprimidos en la carcasa y en la PCB(), ¿pasa algo si te pillan? ¿O solamente habria problemas si el logo o el nombre de la web que imprimes en la carcasa es de otra marca/empresa?
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien.
> Gracias.
> Saludos!



Hola

Segun lo que yo tengo entendido (mi empresa va a cerrar por no poder hacer frente a costos de certificacion), cualquier dispositivo electronico y electrico que se venda dentro de la union europea tiene que tener certificacion CE, es una obligacion si o si. Tambien hay empresas que caen en la picaresca de poner CE sin haber pasado las pruebas en el laboratorio (una pasta), la gente las compra y tal cual, eso si, como caiga un producto en manos de alguien y bien no tenga certificado CE o lo tenga, pero sea falsificado (aparte de no tenerlo han puesto CE como si lo tuviesen, por lo tanto engaño y pena mas gorda).

Son dos cosas distintas, no te van a decir nada por el logo del producto, de eso se encargaria otra empresa si fuese una marca registrada por ellos o nombre comercial de su propiedad, entonces si habria penas gordas (plagio y/o falsificacion) y otra es el diseño. En el diseño por seguridad, la union europea obliga que todos los productos electronicos/electricos pasen pruebas en un laboratorio (inmunidad al ruido, emisiones, etc.) y si estos las pasan, obtienen un certificado de conformidad y por lo tanto pueden poner CE. Hay mucho producto que venden sin esta certificacion o se la ponen para aparentar, eso si, como te pillen en cualquiera de los dos casos, preparate, sobre todo en la ultima que es falsificacion....

Y si quieres vender tambien en EE.UU necesitas certificacion FCC que es la analoga a la CE de la union europea. Espero haberme explicado bien, que esto me lo explico un amigo que tiene una empresa de electronica.

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

hola, si estas en argentina es el problema, acá si quieres patentar algo te tarda el tramite alrededor de 2años(a no ser que tengas contactos), para registras la marca el tramite es menor pero también tarda mucho.
Acá(en argentina), podes vender, copiar y hacer lo que quieras, total nadie controla(venden cd y dvd truchos al frente de la AFIP).
En cuanto a lo electrónico hay empresas(consulturias) que te hacen los tramites y te registran la marca y tu producto(previo pago).
Creo que si lo vendes dentro del país y no jodas a una gran empresa no hay problema, pero si no sos una gran empresa y te joden a vos, ahi tenes un problema, porque para hacer cualquier reclamo, ya tenes que poner abogados y eso es $$$$$$$$$.

Ya para importar y exportar el tema se complica, ya tenes que tener certificaciones, lo que implica también mas $$$$$$$.

Ahora lo de copiar no creo que sea tan jodido, por lo menos acá, por ejemplo en un local de productos electrónicos baratos de mi ciudad venden una play 3, que es exactamente igual en color, forma y demas que las originales pero es una consola de juguete y es re trucha. Te la venden con factura y todo y te dan hasta garantía. Yo no veo que nadie haga nada y el producto lo vende lo mas bien.
Para mi el problema esta entre las empresas que son grades y tienen dinero para estar haciendo juicio y poner abogados y $$$, etc, etc......., 

por ejemplo el chavón que vende esos amplificadores en mercado libre, no creo que se ponga a hacer juicio a los otros, ni los otros a el, fijate que hay una que vende el ampli con el TDA 2005 que es una empresa registrada y todo(electronica dancis), y hay tipos que venden lo mismo y no creo que esten registrados y no pasa nada.


----------



## fernandob

ibdali dijo:


> (venden cd y dvd truchos al frente de la AFIP).
> .


 
  

y te falto contar que cuando investigan a algun alto funcionario d ela AFIP siempre lo agarran RRRRROOOBANDOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,



> por ejemplo el chavón que vende esos amplificadores en mercado libre, no creo que se ponga a hacer juicio a los otros, ni los otros a el, fijate que hay una que vende el ampli con el TDA 2005 que es una empresa registrada y todo(electronica dancis), y hay tipos que venden lo mismo y no creo que esten registrados y no pasa nada.


Bueno, pero si llego a vender algo por internet no lo haria por web de segunda mano, si no que me haria mi propia web. La verdad es que todavia dudo en si es legal o no(Es bastante relativo creo), ya que con tanta diversidad de opinion que estoy leyendo por aqui, no me quedo nada claro.

He estado buscando informacion legal en el ministerio de justicia de mi pais pero no sale nada (Sera otro ministerio quien lo lleve?), como mucho he visto los codigos de los sectores empresariales. San google no dice ni pio, y yo estoy empezando a ladrar desesperado 

No hay ningun aficionado electronico que sea abogado??jaja(No caera esa breva)

Una cuestion, ¿que ley/es deben de regular todo esto? El nombre aproximado me refiero. Una pistita no me vendria mal, porque ya no me queda vocabulario referente.

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no sería legal que vos vendas algún producto electrónico que hayas desarrollado? Por eso es que no aparece nada...por que es completamente legal hacerlo, claro...en la medida que no violes leyes de copyright o falsifiques certificaciones que el gobierno requiere para poder comercializar esos productos.

Ya han dado demasiadas vueltas con este tema y la mayoría ha opinado cualquier verdura: que si falsifico las certificaciones, que si hago pasar a mis productos como si fueran de otra marca...y todo eso...pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la consulta original del tema! Es tan legal vender un producto diseñado por vos como si quisieras vender tu viejo auto para comprar uno nuevo, y no hay ninguna ley que lo prohíba. Lo que si hay son leyes que rigen cuales impuestos debes pagar, cuales certificaciones debes tener y otro montón de cosas, pero asumiendo que has cumplido con eso...por que va a ser ilegal vender algo que vos has desarrollado? Es acaso ilegal que el panadero venda el pan que el mismo amasa y cocina temprano por la mañana?...Baahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Limbo

> Y por que no sería legal que vos vendas algún producto electrónico que hayas desarrollado? Por eso es que no aparece nada...por que es completamente legal hacerlo, claro...en la medida que no violes leyes de copyright o falsifiques certificaciones que el gobierno requiere para poder comercializar esos productos.


Lo de leyes de copyright y falsificaciones no me preocupa porque no las infringiria. Pero lo que si me podria preocupar es si uno de mis aparatos caseros producen daño fisico a alguien, y ese alguien decide denunciarme porque ha podido pensar que como es un producto "casero" es de peor calidad (Lo sea o no) y por ende la consecuencia del daño es para el fabricante. Cuando digo daño fisico me refiero al fallo en un transformador o cualquier otra causa que lo pueda causar. Claro esta, que antes de poner un producto casero a la venta tiene que pasar un periodo de prueba para ver que no falla, pero y si falla por cualquier razon que no cuentas con ella y estropea otro aparato en el que pueda estar conectado tu producto, no sé, igual son peocupaciones sin sentido qu eno pueden ocurrir, pero y si ocurren ¿que? 


> Ya han dado demasiadas vueltas con este tema y la mayoría ha opinado cualquier verdura: que si falsifico las certificaciones, que si hago pasar a mis productos como si fueran de otra marca...y todo eso...pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la consulta original del tema!


Ya, ya lo sé, pero creo que toda informacion es buena y aceptable si tiene cierta relacion, aunque sea informacion logica y varie la conversacion inicial, igual alguien no la sabe y le sirve.


> Lo que si hay son leyes que rigen cuales impuestos debes pagar, cuales certificaciones debes tener y otro montón de cosas, pero asumiendo que has cumplido con eso...por que va a ser ilegal vender algo que vos has desarrollado?


Por fin, el quid de la cuestion. Eso es lo que intentaba preguntar (Igual no fui demasiado especifico en las preguntas). Supongo que estas leyes varian segun el pais pero a rasgos generales, si no cumples estas leyes, ¿es ilegal vender? ¿Sale caro economicamente cumplir con estas leyes? Haber, que me quede claro, ¿el CE entra dentro de las leyes que comentas?

Supongo que no habras estudiado abogacia, pero seguramente sepas más de que va el tema que yo.
Muchaas gracias.
Saludos!!


----------



## elbrujo

No soy abogado, pero soy contratado por abogados por mi trabajo. Es de ahi que tengo los conceptos. Cuando uno habla de legal o ilegal te tienes que poner en el marco de la ley de tu pais. Ahora lo que no esta prohibido, entonces esta permitido! entones eso seria legal... o en algunos casos se le llama "vacio legal"

Si fabricas un pate de bufalo deberas tener los permisos para poder fabricarlo y comercializarlo porque es para consumo humano, ok? 

si fabricas un amplificador de 10+10watt que daño puede provocar? que un dia no ande mas? y seria lo mismo que un tv que compraste en una tienda. Ahora si la perilla metalica del volumen hizo que al ponerse en cortocircuito el transformador de entrada que encima por ahorrar costos utilizaste un autotransformador, le llegaran los 220V al dedo de un usuario y este murio.. la cosa entra en otro marco.

Se busca responsables. No es lo mismo si el usuario salio de la ducha y fue a tocar el volumen ademas de una fuga que tuviera tu equipo, ya que aun esa fuga con un par de zapatillas, no le hubiese pasado.

Las normas y certificaciones son mecanismos que protegen a los usuarios en terminos generales, despues se analiza cada caso, llegado el incidente. Hay paises que exigen a un producto importado que cumpla con tal certificacion porque es una norma internacional. Ahora si lo fabrico nacionalmente mi propio pais me puede pedir como mucho alguna norma nacional que puede ser de menor exigencia que la internacional. O ninguna. Es uno mismo que quiere "calificar" para certificar una norma para darle valor agregado a su producto desde la confianza y despegarse de la competencia que no la tiene. Hoy se utiliza mas desde ese punto de vista que otra cosa... es lo mismo que para un puesto a cubrir se presenta un tecnico y un ingeniero, a un mismo sueldo el empleador prefiere al ingeniero..


El periodo de prueba o calidad tiene que ver con la garantia que vos extiendas a los 3ros. Es uno mismo quien hace su ley, se garantiza tal cosa por tal periodo de tiempo por fallas de fabricacion, bla bla... Esta garantia no implica el flete del producto hacia nuestros centros de reparacion, no se cubre rotura por el envio.. etc.. La garantia caduca si es abierto..  No se cubre la garantia si el producto fue mal utilizado.. etc.. esa es tu ley dentro de la otra ley, la del consumidor.(ley de garantias)

Mayormente y depende los paises hay un minimo de tiempo de garantia 3 meses por ejemplo y ese derecho lo asiste la ley de consumidor, entonces la leyes que existan estan por encima de tu ley como fabricante..

En definitiva tu producto debes ver si la/s falla/s que le ocurran puede provocar un perjuicio a un tercero, y en el marco de la ley que exista tu puedes acotar la responsabilidad por mal uso, etc.. llegado la demanda se analiza la situacion y que nivel de responsabilidad la lleva tu producto y cuanto el usuario por negligencia.. 

En terminos generales es asi, de todas maneras segun la escala de lo que fabriques y que fabriques debes incluir en tus costos, los honorarios de tu abogado para escribir tu ley.


----------



## Limbo

> En terminos generales es asi, de todas maneras segun la escala de lo que fabriques y que fabriques debes incluir en tus costos, los honorarios de tu abogado para escribir tu ley.


Si llego a fabricar algo y a venderlo, sera dentro de un largo periodo de tiempo, pero desde luego yo estaba pensando en un stock de productos muy limitado, no mas de 5 unidades por producto. El transfondo del mensaje inicial, estaba pensado a una escala muy pequeña como si fuera de particular a particular, solo que con una web tipo e-commerce, presentando el producto/s que vendiera. Para nada estaba pensando en una idea de venta a gran escala con inversion inicial para el negocio. Un dia antes de escribir este tema se me paso por la cabeza que si por ejemplo me armo un amplificador y al cabo de 2 semanas de armarlo me apetece armar otro amplificador, ¿Que hago con ese otro amplificador? Y me vino a la cabeza la idea de venderlo, y entonces seguidamente se me ocurrio que podria hacer varios, divertirme haciendolos y venderlos en una web que hiciera, pero ya te digo, fue una idea de esas fugazes que las piensas como algo que tienes que hacer en un futuro. Que toston he soltado.

Dicho todo esto, queda claro que no pienso en empresa de millones  Asi que creo que escribire yo mismo mi ley jeje Porcierto, respecto al pago de impuestos, hablando de una escala tan pequeña de venta como la descrita arriba, ¿Es necesario pagarlos? En el caso afirmativo, ¿Por que en ebay o en webs de compra/venta no es necesario? En estos sitios tambien se venden productos nuevos, asi que si es necesario que pagara impuestos, lo veo incoherente..

En fin gracias.
Saludos!!


----------



## elbrujo

En la escala de fabricacion tienes que repartir tus costos.. si fabricas 1 no sera lo mismo que 1000. Para el caso de la webpage hoy tienes este en stock y la semana que viene hay este otro.. el visitante vera lo que "hoy" ofreces con stock. Como te digo, es mas un tema de costos, que de venta.

Con respecto a los impuestos.. y esta claro que hay que pagarlos.. hecha la ley hecha la trampa.. hay un monton de artilugios para no pagar, o minimizarlos..

Con respecto a ebay u otro portal lee "los terminos y condiciones" no lo conozco pero por ejemplo si yo monto un portal de venta siendo un intermediario entre mi visitante y los proveedores, y si estos terminan haciendo la transaccion comercial directa, lo que mi portal cobra seria por el exito, por ejemplo es decir por la venta concreta que puede estar fijada en un % del total o puede tener un numero fijo. O puede ser por producto publicado mas alla de que se venda o no..

De todas maneras siendo asi, yo deberia tributar sobre mi ganancia que estara dada por ese % o importe fijo y no por el total de la transaccion.

De ahi a que lo pague estara dado por el volumen de venta que tenga el portal si paso a estar en "el foco" de los inspectores.. 

Comercio electronico, o comercio no electronico es comercio igual.., y pagar en un lado es lo mismo que en el otro.. y no pagar en uno es lo mismo que no pagar en el otro..


----------



## fernandob

es .taaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

vueltero el asunto como el ser humano es de vueltero.

yo fabrico algo, mio, lo hice yo , hasta le pongo fernandob de marca......
lios ?
problemas ??
derechos??

y si..................

nos ponemos a pensar, hay tanto chanta en el mundo que no saben nada y sin embargo hacen negocios y nos despluman a nosotros.

y si.....................
nos ponemos a pensar:
diganme:
que diferencia hay entre que yo venda un timer para arranque de motores estrela triangulo en mercadolibre fabricacion mia-
a vender uno casi nuevo, en perfecto estado, *no* mio.

bueno, si me conviene entonces LOS FABRICO , LOS VENDO Y DIGO QUE *NO* SON MIOS.

santo remedio.
esta mercadolibre y ese otro internacional, lleno de gente que VENDE.
VENDE un popo o un yacaretegui , y lo venden, y les importa un huevo.
cuando el otro compro el chirimbombon entonces ya es de el , listo.
el que lo vendio lo vendio.

es................y miren que les digo por que yo lo hago.
TAN PUTA LA GENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
que yo cuando empece decia que yo lo arreglaba, o que yo lo hacia.........para que ??
para que el cliente espere que le cobre *poquito*, por que es una *pavadita *y usa *componentitos* de electronica, y es *facilito.*

*ya aprendi :  *
*me lo hacen otros, un laboratorio de unos amigos ingenieros.*

y ????????????
picos cerrados , nadie jode.


mira si cualquier estupido vende lo que encontro en el fondo de su casa , o lo que se afano en el trabajo en mercadolibre a otro estupido que no sabe lo que esta comprando....................

y luego estos pibes que yo vi la pagina de mercadolibre que venden ampli. o otra cosa que hicieron BIEN , que investigaron, que les gusta , que te dan respaldo, que hicieron algo con esfuerzo se van a comer un juicio o que les caiga la DGI por que le lastimo el timpano a un cliente o por que no pagaron IVA de los pocos equipos que el pibe vende para darse el gusto........por que vivir.....de eso no vive.


por favor.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He encontrado esto: http://www.aeat.es/AEAT/Contenidos_...Informacion/FolletosPDF/declRentaIRPF2008.pdf

Aunque lo he leido y no me queda muy claro si deberia de pagar. Cuando dicen "pagadores", si yo vendo a varias personas, ¿se consideran varios pagadores?

*fernandob:* Sinceramente, no me queda muy clara tu posicion respecto al tema. En un mensaje animas a vender y en otros desanimas. Porsupuesto que hare lo que yo quiera al fin y al cabo, pero diferentes puntos de vista solidos, ayudan a decidirse.

Saludoss!


----------



## elbrujo

Entiendo por pagadores a los que tributan los impuestos, no a los que te pagan a vos por algo que vendes. Creo que se refiere a eso. Consulta con otro paisano por el termino "pagador"

Y cuando habla de pagadores, entiendo como que son socios o un grupo familiar que aporta/paga/tributa por todo su grupo..


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He estado mirando en Ebay las normas de venta que tienen y entre ellas: http://pages.ebay.es/help/policies/electronics.html

Si en Ebay, que venden casi de todo, no permiten la venta, mi gozo en un pozo. Definitivamente mi posible plan de futuro se desvanece. De todas formas, he enviado un e-mail al Ministerio de comercio (España) preguntando todo lo dicho aqui, para confirmarlo. Que decepcion 

Pues yo quiero una tienda online!!!! Poco a poco me he ido obsesionando con montar un comercio electronico DD ¿¿Que puedo vender relacionado con la electronica que no sea ilegal sin el CE?? Cualquieeer cosa. Tengo mono de vender 

He pensado que podriamos hacer entre todos un indice en la primera pagina con la informacion referente a la legalidad, permisos, licencias, etc, de cada pais. Podria estrenar el indice yo, con lo que me respondan los del Ministerio de comercio y que cada uno ponga un poco de su pais (Con informacion oficial, que sepa de primera mano de las organizaciones oficiales del pais) y lo voy reuniendo en el primer mensaje. ¿que os parece la idea?

Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo

Limbo, en tu pais se requiere de la certificacion CE, investiga si es para todos o solo para lo que entre como importado. 

Que va a decir Ebay en sus politicas? tienen que escribir su ley dentro de la otra, la de todos. 

Veo un error cuando dicen que no se puede vender un modulador de FM sin licencia. Al menos *en nuestro pais*, la licencia es de acuerdo a la frecuencia de transmision, y sobre todas las cosas "a la potencia" por debajo de 100 ó 50mw no recuerdo bien no es necesario licencia, por ende, esta permitido. 

De donde sale la potencia que no requiere licencia? y de equipos con una transmision y alcance limitado generalmente al entorno de donde se usa.

Si en mi auto quiero poner un modulador de FM para introducir MP3 a mi equipo de audio/radio que no lo tengo, utilizo esos dispositivos y solamente interferire a mi auto y alguno que entre en mi radio de alcance si justamente esta en la misma frecuencia que estoy transmitiendo. De hecho tengo uno chino.

En tu portal de venta online escribiras tu ley dentro de las de tus compradores segun de donde sean, porque sino tu permitiste que ocurra y seras responsable por ello. Para el caso es lo mismo que sea una venta electronica que una venta no electronica.

Investiga que hace falta en tu pais como nacional y como importado y si hay algun colega con intenciones de introducir sus productos en el mercado europeo, tendra una guia.


----------



## fernandob

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> *fernandob:* Sinceramente, no me queda muy clara tu posicion respecto al tema. En un mensaje animas a vender y en otros desanimas. Porsupuesto que hare lo que yo quiera al fin y al cabo, pero diferentes puntos de vista solidos, ayudan a decidirse.
> 
> Saludoss!


 
la vida no es blanco o negro .
yo aplaudo a quien quiere hacer algo, me parece mucho mas provechoso y con mas iniciativa Y MAS PROFESIONAL que solo hacer cosas como hooby .
no releo lo que pongo , pero si en algo ves que tiro ondas de desanimo es que solo estoy escribiendo como es el mundo alla afuera.

te puedo animar a que te tires a el lago, que es un agua hermosa, y fresca......pero si hay pirañas o parasitos que se te menten por el agujero de atras TE AVISO.
no es dar desanimo.



Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He estado mirando en Ebay las normas de venta que tienen y entre ellas: http://pages.ebay.es/help/policies/electronics.html
> 
> Si en Ebay, que venden casi de todo, no permiten la venta, mi gozo en un pozo.
> Saludos!


 
tu gozo es cuando colocas tu trozo y si colocas cosas tuyas y bien , .
no mires solo una parte de el pastel, eso que ponen en ebay es "para quien quiera leerlo" .
yo puedo comprar un microondas con todos los sellos, tenerlo 2 años en casa y luego , por una falla lo vendo.
por que el service me dice que el trafo tiene una fuga y es costoso repararlo, ANDA.........pero es un peligro, puedo electrocutarme.
listo.
lo pongo en ebay.
microondas solo 2 años de uso , en perfecto estado.

y ?????????

los de ebay se pueden ir a cagar, eso lo ponen solo para asustar, saben que no pueden controlar nada.
y no les importa, ellos hacen dinero por venta ralizada, no por venta cerrada.

que es mas seguro ??
ir a la tienda y comprar algo nuevo.

que es mas seguro ??
un usado ??
o algo fabricado por un cachorro de bill gates ???

nadie lo puede decir, ni ebay ni nadie, es una pelotudez.
no le des bola a eso, leete todo lo ya puesto.
o dedica un dia solo a el mundo que te rodea, a mirarlo un poco mas.

si te enfermas por una manzana en mal estado o con un virus??
si te enfermas por el virus ese de heces en la carne ??
a quien le reclamas ??
al carnicero ??
al dueño de el almacen ?
a la vacas??
a quien 

no te des maquina.


si vamos ahora...........lo unico que falta.
vamso a lso colegios secundarios y a las uniersidades y decimos que toda la industria de componentes electronicos no sirve, que uno no puede fabricr nada.

vale

y si reparas un TV ?????????
que ??????????
podra ser ese TVcon todas las normas, pero desde el instante que lo abriste y le metiste mano paso a ser otra cosa.
lo pensaste ??????

todo este tema es paranoico.l


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,



> Veo un error cuando dicen que no se puede vender un modulador de FM sin licencia. Al menos *en nuestro pais*, la licencia es de acuerdo a la frecuencia de transmision, y sobre todas las cosas "a la potencia" por debajo de 100 ó 50mw no recuerdo bien no es necesario licencia, por ende, esta permitido.


Si algo estoy aprendiendo con este tema es que en cada pais la ley varia años luz.


> Investiga que hace falta en tu pais como nacional y como importado y si hay algun colega con intenciones de introducir sus productos en el mercado europeo, tendra una guia.


De momento estoy informandome de venta nacional. 
Colegas de fuera de europa unicamente os "conozco" a vosotros, algunos del foro.


> si vamos ahora...........lo unico que falta.
> vamso a lso colegios secundarios y a las uniersidades y decimos que toda la industria de componentes electronicos no sirve, que uno no puede fabricr nada.


A mi forma de verlo, es distinto fabricar que vender, y estamos hablando de fabricar y de vender despues, no solo de fabricar.



> los de ebay se pueden ir a cagar, eso lo ponen solo para asustar, saben que no pueden controlar nada.
> y no les importa, ellos hacen dinero por venta ralizada, no por venta cerrada.


Creo que si lo ponen es porque no se permite la venta sin CE en españa, ya que esa informacion es de "Ebay España". Mañana en un rato miro si cambia con las demas paginas de Ebay.


> y si reparas un TV ?????????
> que ??????????
> podra ser ese TVcon todas las normas, pero desde el instante que lo abriste y le metiste mano paso a ser otra cosa.
> lo pensaste ??????


Si me vino a la cabeza pero supuse que si reparas algo, supuestamente es algo debe ser equivalente para que vuelva funcionar, ¿no?


> te puedo animar a que te tires a el lago, que es un agua hermosa, y fresca......pero si hay pirañas o parasitos que se te menten por el agujero de atras TE AVISO.
> no es dar desanimo.


Si hay pirañas, las pesco y las vendo DDD  ¿Seria ilegal?(Es bromaaa D)

Creo que no me dejo nada. Habian muchas cosas por comentar.

Porcierto, me han respondido del Ministerio de comercio:


> 1. La prestación de cualquier servicio a través de Internet u otros medios electrónicos puede realizarse libremente y no requiere ninguna autorización específica. Sin embargo, aquellas actividades o servicios que estén sujetos a autorización administrativa o a cualquier otro requisito estarán sometidos al régimen general que les sea aplicable por razón de las leyes y normas ya existentes, con independencia de que se presten a través de Internet. Por ejemplo: la autorización general de tipo C necesaria para prestar servicios de acceso a Internet seguirá siendo exigible a los proveedores de acceso a Internet y las autorizaciones precisas para la apertura de determinado tipo de establecimientos, como las farmacias, o la necesidad de colegiarse para ejercer ciertas profesiones no resultan afectadas por esta Ley.
> 
> 2. No se requiere la existencia de una tienda física para organizar una actividad comercial en Internet.
> 
> 3. Al igual que para prestar servicios a través de Internet no se requiere ninguna clase de autorización administrativa, no existe ningún Registro en el que deban inscribirse los prestadores de servicios por el hecho de utilizar medios electrónicos para realizar su actividad.
> 
> Sin embargo, si el prestador de servicios ya se encontrase inscrito en un determinado Registro público para adquirir su personalidad jurídica o a efectos de publicidad deberá comunicar a dicho Registro al menos, un nombre de dominio o dirección de Internet que utilice para ofrecer sus servicios a través de la Red. Por ejemplo, las sociedades mercantiles deberán comunicar dicho dato al Registro Mercantil, de manera que cualquier persona interesada pueda consultar y conocer con total confianza la dirección de la página web de cada empresa.  4. Las obligaciones de los prestadores de servicios que realicen actividades económicas a través de Internet se concretan en dos grupos: obligaciones de información y obligaciones en relación con la contratación on-line. Por lo que se refiere a las obligaciones de información, la empresa debe incluir en su página web información básica que permita a los usuarios identificar quién es el titular de dicha página. La información básica que se debe facilitar es, en síntesis, la siguiente:
> a. Su denominación social, NIF, domicilio y dirección de correo electrónico, así como los datos de su inscripción en el Registro Mercantil, y cualquier otro dato permita una comunicación directa y efectiva, como por ejemplo un teléfono o un número de fax.
> b. Información sobre el precio de los productos que ofrece, los gastos de envío y si incluye o no los impuestos aplicables.
> c. Los códigos de conducta a los que, en su caso, esté adherido y la manera de consultarlos electrónicamente.
> d. En los casos de que su actividad este sujeta a autorización previa o ejerza una profesión regulada, deberá informar a los usuarios sobre los siguientes aspectos: a. Si ejerce alguna profesión regulada (abogado, médico, arquitecto, ingeniero), los datos básicos que acrediten su derecho a ejercer dicha profesión (título académico, colegio profesional al que pertenece).
> b. Si su actividad estuviera sujeta a autorización administrativa, los datos de la autorización de que disponga. Además de la información básica señalada anteriormente, si la empresa realiza contratos en línea o por vía electrónica a través de su página web, deberá: a. Facilitar a los usuarios información con carácter previo al inicio de la contratación de los distintos trámites que deben seguirse para celebrar el contrato on-line,
> b. Facilitar a los usuarios información sobre si el prestador va a archivar el documento electrónico en que se formalice el contrato y si éste va a ser accesible,
> c. Permitir a los usuarios la posibilidad de rectificar o corregir errores en la introducción de datos antes de confirmar el pedido,
> d. Facilitar a los usuarios información con carácter previo al inicio de la contratación de la lengua o lenguas en que podrá formalizarse el contrato,
> e. Poner a disposición de los usuarios, si las hubiera, las condiciones generales aplicables al contrato. Una vez que el consumidor haya enviado su aceptación, la empresa habrá de enviarle una confirmación sobre la recepción de su pedido.


Lo he copiado y pegado tal cual(De ahi la letra pequeña). Por lo menos yo no veo nada de lo de CE, pero si que citan: 



> Sin embargo, aquellas actividades o servicios que estén sujetos a autorización administrativa o a cualquier otro requisito estarán sometidos al régimen general que les sea aplicable por razón de las leyes y normas ya existentes, con independencia de que se presten a través de Internet. Por ejemplo: la autorización general de tipo C necesaria para prestar servicios de acceso a Internet seguirá siendo exigible a los proveedores de acceso a Internet y las autorizaciones precisas para la apertura de determinado tipo de establecimientos, como las farmacias, o la necesidad de colegiarse para ejercer ciertas profesiones no resultan afectadas por esta Ley.


Eso quiere venir a responder, a mi entender, a la pregunta que les hice sobre si se necesita el CE obligatoriamente para la puesta en circulacion de productos electronicos. No han dicho nada en concreto. Supongo que lo llevara otro departamento. Mañana buscare mas.

Y esperaaa que todavia no acaba el mensaje D
Porque me he encontrado en una web que hacen el CE y habia un manual introductorio al CE (Hace falta registrarse. Es gratis): http://elmarcadoce.com/cursos-marcado-ce/course/view.php?id=3
A ver si vosotros entendeis algo, porque yo me lo he leido entero y me he enterado de 1/4. Algo que me ha llamado la atencion es la seccion de "Auto-certificacion", no lo he entendido, ¿que pasa?¿puedo hacerme yo mismo el CE? No lo capto..

En fin chicos/as, hablamos..
Saludos y gracias por todo!


----------



## elbrujo

Lee bien, 
C se refiere a dar servicios de internet, ser un ISP. Del CE logicamente que van a decir sino fue lo que le preguntaste.. por otro lado es una norma internacional que esta por encima de la ley de comercio electronico. Si tu pais es requisito tener esa certificacion para comercializar "tus "productos tendras que tenerla mas alla que se e-commerce o tienda de bricks..


----------



## Limbo

> C se refiere a dar servicios de internet, ser un ISP


Pero antes de eso, dice "Por ejemplo:"


> Del CE logicamente que van a decir sino fue lo que le preguntaste..


Si que le pregunte. Y tanto que le pregunte, de hecho el email era para eso..



> Si tu pais es requisito tener esa certificacion para comercializar "tus "productos tendras que tenerla mas alla que se e-commerce o tienda de bricks..


Si, ya, con lo que voy leyendo me voy enterando como va la cosa..

La cuestion es que no me merece la pena pagar el certificado CE si no pienso en comercializar a gran escala..
Eh ahi mi gran dilemaa,¿tengo que joderme y aguantarme? No lo entiendo. Las leyes estan hechas sin tener en cuenta al aficionado  (Que frase tan estupida acabo de decir)


----------



## elbrujo

No entendieron lo de CE entonces. 

Desde ya que no te conviene pagar por certificar un producto que vas a vender pocos, seria tirar la plata.. el aficionado puede crear y vender, solo que sin certificar.. si en la vida no pasa nada.. no tendras problemas, y si pasa lo del amplificador que se quedo duro al salir de la ducha.. mudate! te soltaran los perros..


----------



## Limbo

> y si pasa lo del amplificador que se quedo duro al salir de la ducha.. mudate! te soltaran los perros..


Ese es un riesgo que no quiero tener.

Lo que hare sera preguntar si hay algun producto en concreto que no necesite CE, que lo dudo, pero por preguntar no pierdo nada.


----------



## elbrujo

Ve al grano directo. Que normas tienen para la fabricacion y comercializacion de productos. Alli investigas que dicen esas normas.. y ves..

Si haces las cosas bien minimizas los riesgos, si el usuario utiliza el producto como esta indicado y segun tu ley, se minimizan los riesgos.. y despues queda una cuota de azar.. que a la hora de los problemas.. a buscar como salir menos perjudicado..


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Ya lo pregunte claramente y me dieron este link: http://www.ffii.nova.es/puntoinfomcyt/principal.asp

Por si alguien lo necesita aqui lo dejo.
Todavia no me ha dado tiempo a leerlo entero pero parece que hay buena información sobre el tema aqui en españa.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

Limbo dijo:


> No lo entiendo. Las leyes estan hechas sin tener en cuenta al aficionado  (Que frase tan estupida acabo de decir)


 


me parece que tenes que pasar primero por unos años de estudio de comercio, mercado, empresas, garcas, etc.
no existe el aficionado.
es cliente y empresario.
y si por ahi anda libre un "aficionado" se le llama competencia desleal, unipersonal inescrupuloso.

quien te crrees que impulsa las leyes ?? los aficionados ?? 
son mundos distintos, mirate la pelicual esa que una vez recomendo alejandro.

nadie comienza con 500 mil dolares nada, todo se empieza desde abajo.
hay empresas grandecitas para nosotros y no tienen muchas certificaciones, hay fabricas y miniempresas, no hablo de sony, pero si empresas, galpones con 10 empleados que fabrican cosas y no tienen certificaciones.
algunos se meten y con las certificaciones y la calidad mejoran, otras no.
hay quienes prefieren quedarse asi.
pero son gente que hace cosas .

quiero decir que , para ser alguien que ni empezo te estas dando demasiada maquina con eso de el CE.

saludos


----------



## Limbo

> quiero decir que , para ser alguien que ni empezo te estas dando demasiada maquina con eso de el CE.


Se lo da la ley. Segun he leido es completamente obligatorio que un producto electronico lleve el marcado CE en la comunidad europea. Llamame asustadizo, pero me tira para atras que sea ilegal sin el CE. La verdad es que si, soy muy precavido y planificador, no me gusta dejar cabos sueltos.

La cuestion es que por lo que leido (Estoy a la espera de contestacion de email) no es que el CE sea para dar credibilidad o mas confianza al producto, sino que es obligatorio al 100% por ley.


> hay empresas grandecitas para nosotros y no tienen muchas certificaciones,


Nombra alguna empresa europea que fabrique y venda. La verdad es que si me pones ejemplos de empresas semi-grandes que no tenga el CE, y vendan, me animas un rato largo.

Saludoos!


----------



## sjcronchi

Hola Limbo:
la verdad que este post ha sido muy interesante para mí, ya que vivo en Argentina y tengo ganas de empezar a fabricar amplificadores para guitarra y me surgen las mismas dudas que a vos.
Ahora, planteo una situación que me pasó. Analizando circuitos de amplificadores encuentro un integrado económico que es el LM2050, voy, lo compro (pago por él), bajo su hoja de datos, y el fabricante plantea un circuito de aplicación para usarlo con sus respectivos componentes necesarios (capacitores, resistencias, etc.). Si yo armo una etapa amplificadora con ese circuito integrado y lo quiero vender no estoy haciendo nada ilegal, ahora, encontrás en el mercado amplificadores que tienen la misma configuración, entonces, creo que hay casos en los cuales "yo supongo" que uno paga el derecho de fabricación cuando compra el componente... 
Bueno, espero haber sido claro y Limbo, vamos a hacer amplis vos en España y yo en Argentina y después yo te compro uno a vos, vos me comprás uno a mí y no le decimos nada a nadie jajajajaja....
Abrazo grande para todos, los felicito, me encantó leer todo lo que se ha puesto acá.


----------



## fernandob

hola, yo me refiero a argentina.

pero mira......vamso a ser sencillos.

solo para hacer una prueba.
a vos que estas en españa, no te digo un ampli que quien lo hace supongo que e suna empresa grosa.
pero anda a la ferreteria de tu barrio y mira algunso productos chicos, desde un destornillador a alguna pieza no importante, fijate si todo tiene el CE .

aca en argentina tener esas normas es importante cuando queres pasar a otro nivel, como ser exportar o vender en grandes tiendas.
pero uno puede comenzar vendiendole a lso amigos, luego en pequeños comercios de barrio o pueblo.

en fin.
yo repito, solo se las cosas de aca.

saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Eso es verdad, yo soy de Argentina y tengo conocidos que hacer cosas sencillas como bafles amplificadores de poca potencia y es mas, se lo venden a las casas de electronica que les vendieron los componentes para posteriormente revenderlo ellos, pero es a unos cuantos por mes, nada mas , y hasta ahora no paso nada.

  yo creo que depende mucho del pais, aca al menos si llegan a agarrar , que le van a sacar al pobre tipo, yo creo que por eso no se interesan en rastrear a los minoritarios, aunque por España supongo que la cosa cambia.

  Lo de comercializar lo que uno creo es interesante, aunque a mi me cuesta un poco desprenderme de las cosas que hago.

  La verdad que esta muy interesante el hilo, nunca pense que me iba a interesar por cuestiones legales , auque mejor no leo mucho porque despues no voy a poder dormir, parece que siempre sale algo que cambia la conclucion a la que uno llego...


----------



## Limbo

> yo creo que depende mucho del pais, aca al menos si llegan a agarrar , que le van a sacar al pobre tipo, yo creo que por eso no se interesan en rastrear a los minoritarios, aunque por España supongo que la cosa cambia.


La cosa es que no es cosa de España, sino de la Union Europea. Por aqui no creo que nadie de una tienda de electronica te compre nada, porque la ley es tanto para el fabricante como para el vendedor, asi que, lo mas que me queda si quiero vender lo que haga es vender a gente conocida y darme a conocer a partir del boca a boca. Si gano millones entonces me saco el CE y a vender a toda Europa jaja (Estoy soñando..)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por que soñando?? acaso bill puertas no empezo en una cochera??? y asi como el creador de ventanas hay muchos mas

saludos


----------



## Limbo

Soñando por que aqui la gente es de marcas conocidas y a menos que venda a un precio muy muy competitivo, no creo que se venda demasiado.


----------



## oscar5fg

La verdad que si, tiene que ser mucha la competencia para que la gente opte por algo que no tenga respaldo por.
  Tal ves la mejor manera sea con los conocidos, por ejempo yo conosco mucha gente amiga que le gusta escuchar musica fuerte, pero les molesta el peso de los amplificadores, si logras un diceño mas liviano (Fuente smps) y compacto que de buen resultado a bajo costo yo creo que si algun conocido me recomienda tu producto, yo lo pensaria...
  No se como seran los productos por alla, pero hay muchos por aca que por el precio deja mucho que decear...

 Suerte con tu proyecto a largo plazo, ojala que lo puedas concretar en alguna oportunidad y que se le de un lugarcito a los pequenos emprendimientos, uno nunca sabe...


----------



## eserock

hola limbo dejame que te comente algo, yo inicie con mis propios diseños  apenas hara 6 meses, empece vendiendo 1 equipo al mes  y la verdad que daba pena lo que construi, un gabinete de pc fue lo primero que se me ocurrio, sin marca, sin factura un display generico de color verde y botones  con un mica adesiva  por encima, y aun asi  saque un producto que yo veia horrible, pero funcionalmente era bueno y a la gente le gusto,  vendia uno y a comprar material y herramienta, actualmente te comento ya tengo cuatro equipos  totalmente diseñados y comerciales y la venta es de 1 o 2 al mes despacio pero seguro, ya tengo Marca, un gabinete que tiene apariencia profesional ( de hecho es donde se invierte mas), a mis clientes les doy soporte tecnico completo, garantia por un año y hasta ahora no  he tenido fallas en los equipos, yo creo que lo mejor de soñar es ir concretando tus ideas, empieza con amigos y conocidos pero no te quedes con el pensamiento de que llegaste  al maximo, en cuant termines un diseño ya debes pensar en que mejoras realizaras y lo mas importante ya empieza de una buena vez.


----------



## Nemmerle

Qusiera escribir tantas cosas... El problema es que me va a salir un mensaje muy largo y temo que muchos de ustedes dejen de leerlo por lo largo que es, así que lo más importante lo pondré en negrita por si alguien quiere quedarse con la idea general, y si a alguien le interesa puede leerse el mensaje completo.

Me he registrado especialmente porque veo dudas sobre el marcado CE y creo que debería responderlas. Plantearé el mensaje en forma de preguntas y respuestas a ver si así queda mas claro. *Imaginemos que eres un fabricante (o persona que vende sus pequeños circuitos que diseña) QUE VIVE EN EUROPA.*

*¿Que es el marcado CE? El marcado CE significa Conformidad Europea, y lo deben llevar absolutamente todos los productos que se venden en europa.* Significa que tu producto cumple todas las normas y directivas para ser vendido en europa. Al amigo español, le invito a que vaya al frigorífico y coja, que se yo, una Coca-Cola, o una bolsa de salchichas, también debe de llevarlo. Esa marca CE garantiza que tu producto no es perjudicial para la salud o el entorno.

Como podeis imaginar, a las Coca-Colas se les exigen una serie de normas, y a los aparatos electrónicos otras. Además, dentro de cada aparato electrónico, puede variar dependiendo de si es un reloj o un walkie-talkie.

En el caso de la electrónica, el marcado debe asegurar, entre otras cosas: que el usuario que lo toque no le cause ningún daño (seguridad eléctrica), que no genere ruido electromagnético para que no afecte a otros equipos electrónicos, que sea inmune a una cantidad de ruido electromagnético que le pueda venir del exterior, que tu equipo no emita basura a la red de distribución eléctrica, que la basura que viene de la red eléctrica no afecte a tu equipo...

*¿Qué necesito hacer para pasar el CE? No es obligatorio que pases nada, es una declaración de conformidad que haces tu porque quieres.* Tu simplemente tienes que añadir una declaración con tu producto que diga: yo, Don Fulano, declaro que este equipo cumple con todas las normas y directivas necesarias para ser comercializado en la unión europea. Le pones en la etiqueta la CE, y te olvidas de todo. Ojo porque no puedes poner el CE como quieras, no vale usar Times New Roman. Una de las normas que debe cumplir tu producto es la del etiquetado, y en el debes marcar de una manera determinada el CE (entre otra información que debes dar).

*¿Seguro que no necesito a ningún laboratorio que me lo certifique? Las respuesta corta es NO. La respuesta larga es No, con un pero.* Tu puedes haber hecho un diseño muy bueno, hacer tus pruebas en casa y decir: "estoy seguro de que paso las normas". Le pones en la etiqueta el CE, añades el papel declarando que lo cumples y ya está. No hay ningún laboratorio que te tenga que certificar que cumples CE.

El problema viene en que nadie va a hacer un diseño que entre en normas a la primera, siempre va a haber que cambiar algo. (bueno, si el diseño es extramadamente simple a lo mejor si). Y como la gente suele tener buena fe, todo el mundo acaba en un laboratorio que le somete a las pruebas que dicta la norma, y te hace un informe donde te especifica dónde falla tu producto y por cuánto falla. En el caso de que tengas suerte tu equipo pasará las normas y el laboratorio te dirá: "Que el día tal, a la hora tal, con las condiciones atmosféricas tales, tu producto pasó la norma". Pero el laboratorio tampoco certifica que tu producto vaya a pasar normas en cualquier lugar del mundo con cualquier condición atmosférica.

*¿Que pasa si mi producto no cumple la norma y se enteran? Pasa que si eres europeo, y no has hecho ninguna prueba, la persona que firmó la declaración de conformidad tiene un problema gordo.* Pero si tienes un informe de un laboratorio que dice que "Tal dia tu producto pasó las normas", probablemente no te ocurra nada porque has demostrado buena fe. Retirarán tus productos de la venta y ya está.

Por el contrario, si declaraste que cumplías la norma, pusiste el CE, se descubre que no la cumplias, y además no fuiste a ningún laboratorio, tienes un problema bien grande que sospecho que te llevaría a una condena de carcel. No se por cuanto tiempo, ni siquiera estoy seguro de ello, no conozco a nadie que le pasara.

*VIVO EN AMERICA y quiero vender algo a Europa ¿Necesito que mi producto lleve la marca CE? La respuesta corta es NO. La respuesta larga es NO, con un pero.* El fabricante europeo es el que está obligado a cumplir las normas. Si por el contrario el fabricante es Americano (o Chino, simplemente si está fuera de europa), no tiene ninguna obligación, solo deberá cumplir las normas de su país.

*¿Y por qué si no es obligatorio ningún europeo me compra si no pongo la marca CE? Pues porque si el fabricante no es europeo, el que debe declarar que el producto cumple las normas, es el importador.*  Así que lo normal es que cualquier europeo que te compre, te pedirá que tu producto cumpla las normas del marcado CE, y además seguramente te pedirá que se lo demuestres pasando las pruebas en un laboratorio de su confianza (o a lo mejor te deja en un laboratorio cualquiera).

De esta manera, si al final tu producto americano se descubre que no cumple normas, el importador podrá enseñar unas pruebas en un laboratorio, demostrar su buena fe y no ir (seguramente) a la carcel. Pero a ti, como persona que vive en america, no te pasaría absolutamente nada nunca. Tu solo te tienes que preocupar de cumplir las leyes de tu pais.

*¿Entonces todo lo que se vende en Europa y lleva la marca CE cumple normas? NO* Y lo se por experiencia. Yo he comprado un producto chino (en este caso), con importador de Gran Bretaña, con la marca CE, lo he abierto y he hecho varias pruebas y he visto que ese producto no pasa las normas, (ni nunca ha intentado pasarlas). Se supone que si se hace esto y te descubren, retiran de la venta el producto y te multan y/o te meten en la carcel, pero yo no tengo tan claro que alguien fuera a la carcel por estas cosas alguna vez.

Creo que con esto ya está bien. Si tienen alguna otra duda, pueden preguntar (espero saber responder).


----------



## Limbo

¿Puedo preguntar en que te basas? Porque lo que me dijeron en el ministerio de comercio e industria de aqui, españa, fue claramente que el CE se debe de pasar si o si obligatoriamente en todos los productos electronicos o electricos que se comercializen por medio de un laboratorio.

En fin, solo quiero saber de donde has sacado esa informacion.
Gracias por tu mensaje.
Saludos.


----------



## Nemmerle

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Puedo preguntar en que te basas? Porque lo que me dijeron en el ministerio de comercio e industria de aqui, españa, fue claramente que el CE se debe de pasar si o si obligatoriamente en todos los productos electronicos o electricos que se comercializen por medio de un laboratorio.
> 
> En fin, solo quiero saber de donde has sacado esa informacion.
> Gracias por tu mensaje.
> Saludos.



Puedes leerte la directiva europea sobre compatibilidad electromagnética y verás que estoy en lo cierto. 

Aquí tienes la página web del ministerio sobre la directiva
http://www.ffii.nova.es/puntoinfomcyt/Directivas.asp?Directiva=89/336/CEE


Si te descargas la directiva, lo verás en el artículo 10 (página 7). Si te lo lees verás que si cumples las normas, el marcado lo debe realizar el fabricante. Y solo es necesario un laboratorio externo que te lo certifique si no cumples lo que se dice en artículo 4, que nace de lo que se dice en el artículo 2, en la práctica, si estamos hablando de equipos de radioaficionado que no se venden en las tiendas.

Si aun asi no te convence, puedo decirte que lo que digo es materia en todas las clases de EMC de todas las universidades de este pais, también de todos los seminarios técnicos sobre EMI-EMC impartidos por empresas que se dedican a la electrónica. Además en cualquier laboratorio que certifiquen CE te lo pueden decir, son profesionales de CE en España que directamente viven de ello.

La respuesta que te han dado en el ministerio está totalmente equivocada. Y se equivocan porque en otros productos debe existir algo llamado Organismo Notificado, pero no es obligatorio en las normas de EMC.

Intentaré explicartelo un poco mas. Todas las *normas* nacen de una serie de *Directivas*, que son una serie de documentos que saca la unión europea, y en ella se detalla de forma más cualitativa los requisitos que debe cumplir un producto. Después, *en las normas*, cada nación (España con sus normas, Alemania con las suyas) se detalla mas cuantitativamente, aunque todas las normas de todos los paises deben cumplir las reglas que se especifican en las Directivas Europeas.

*En el caso de algunos productos la directiva expresamente especifica que es necesario un organismo externo independiente que Certifique que tu producto cumple esta directiva. Esto no ocurre con la directiva de compatibilidad electromagnética*, que te permite realizar a ti mismo las pruebas sin necesidad de acudir a un tercero que te lo certifique. Por eso se utiliza la palabra "autocertificación" que preguntabas anteriormente.

La confusión vendrá en que la persona del ministerio que te lo comentó conocerá una directiva en concreto donde es imprescidible un organismo independiente que te lo certifique, pero esto no ocurre en la directiva que se aplica a los productos electrónicos, la cual permite la autocertificación.

Aunque esto sea así como te lo cuento, al final en la práctica, todo el mundo en España acaba también haciendo sus pruebas en un laboratorio. Lo primero, porque pidiendo el presupuesto en el laboratorio te dicen qué normas debes pasar y que ensayos le van a realizar a tu producto, por lo que es una buena manera de enterarte qué es lo que debes cumplir (las normas son un laberinto legal-técnico en el que es muy fácil perderse, es fácil no saber todas las normas que debes cumplir). Lo segundo, porque te sale más barato alquilar un laboratorio una mañana donde te realicen las pruebas que comprar todo el equipo tu, llevarlo a calibrar y conocer todas las normas sobre ensayos que debes aplicar, por lo que aunque la directiva no lo exija, casi todos los fabricantes españoles acaban haciendo pruebas en un laboratorio externo. Y lo tercero, por lo que ya he explicado anteriormente: en el caso de que vayas a un juicio, un informe de un laboratorio externo de este tipo te puede librar de muchísimos problemas.

Pero no es obligatorio, de hecho, legalmente te lo autocertificas tu, aunque te apoyes en un informe de un laboratorio externo, este no tiene ninguna responsabilidad en lo que ocurra posteriormente, aunque hubiera sido favorable su informe y luego hubiera problemas con tu producto.

En la siguiente página web tienes más información sobre el marcado CE, específicamente sobre la autocertificación.

http://www.marcado-ce.com/marcado_ce/faq/default.asp#p4


----------



## eserock

En lo particular te  agradezco la informacion para mi es muy util ya que en todo esto hay  muchas leyendas urbanas y mitos, pero  en lo particular se de  gente que ne españa autocumple las normas pero no ha utilizado a un tercero para esta certificacion.


----------



## fernandob

nemmerle :

muy bueno que enttre a aclarar una persona que SABE DE EL ASUNTO 
eso si enriquece al foro y da info util.

gracias


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, despues de tantas idas y vueltas que hay en este post (me lo acabo de leer todo) quiero saber si en argentina, si copio un circuito de algo ya fabricado y lo empiezo a fabricar yo y vender, me pueden hacer algo??? osea los circuitos electronicos estan protegidos por alguna ley? no me quedo claro el tema. Saludosss


----------



## elbrujo

Que parte es la que no entendes? Y depende del circuito electronico que haces referencia. Si esta registrado, estas en problemas. Si no esta registrado puedes hacerlo. Esta la ley de derecho de autor y ademas esta la ley de patentes.


----------



## Hellkiller

La verdad que, por lo menos, es curioso  lo del autocertificado. No se si me parece mal o bien jajaja. Aunque si quieres un producto que sea de alta calidad, ya estan los certificados de calidad y todo eso.


----------



## elbrujo

Lo del autocertificado a que te refieres es como una declaracion jurada donde "yo digo" que funciona bien y esta bajo normas. Que pasa si llegado un problema grave por el uso y se determina que no estaba bajo normas? Lo que yo declare, era mentira.. o fallo.. y me hare cargo. Que sea de ese modo, es una maniobra del estado que no invierte en controlar a no ser que haya problemas.. es mas barato..

Lo mismo pasa con los organismos de control de marcas y derechos de autor, no son ellos los que actuan con los que dicen que es una copia/plagio, etc.. sino quien lo hizo y lo patento/registro y encuentra que hay un clon que para su entender es una copia de su producto, ante esa situacion, intima/demanda a quien copio.. y recien ahi, en esa instancia, se les pide a  los organismos de registro, que acreditan o no el registro con su fecha y hora para saber si la otra parte lo tiene con que fecha y con que hora.

Las normas de calidad tipo ISO 9001 es algo que la empresa/fabrica quiere certificar o bien para demostrar que tiene calidad o para entrar en un mercado de consumo donde se exige de entrada esa norma de calidad para poder estar al nivel de la competencia...


----------



## fernandob

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, despues de tantas idas y vueltas que hay en este post (me lo acabo de leer todo) quiero saber si en argentina, si copio un circuito de algo ya fabricado y lo empiezo a fabricar yo y vender, me pueden hacer algo??? osea los circuitos electronicos estan protegidos por alguna ley? no me quedo claro el tema. Saludosss


 
nadie aqui te va a decir :
dale, yo te autorizo.
la cosa es como es.

pero.........te dire algunos comentarios , a todos, solo por decir , para que lo piensen:

cualquiera pone una panaderia y se pòne  a hacer pan, eso es algo que se come, que puede envenenar a la poblacion.
cualquiera pone una gomeria y se pone a reparar ruedas al paso y frenos, me refiero a eso que usa la gente para frenar cuando va rapido.

en fin, ven??
hay cosas que son mas jodidas y nadie le s dice nada .


----------



## Hellkiller

Buena observacion!!!!!! creo que las leyes estan para cambiarse.


----------



## alaraune

Hola, muy interesante el tema, desde hace unas semanas he estado pensando en la idea original de este post.  Tengo algunas dudas que justamente coinciden con las del autor del post.  ¿Que pasarìa si yo tomo un diseño de un ampli de audio, digamos de Luciperro, Ejtagle, Tupolev, Tacatomon, etc, lo armo y comercializo, digamos a pequeña escala?  (sin el consentimiento de ellos)  ò tomo uno de los diseños que circulan libremente por la red y que dicen especificamente  "no para uso comercial" y los vendo, ¿què consecuencias tendrìa que recibir?   digamos que yo sopeso todo lo anterior y me defiendo diciendo:  "los equipos los armè, tomè los diseños, y los comercializè en la suma de los costos de los materiales, la distribuciòn y entrega al comprador, y una cantidad de dinero por concepto de armado, prueba y puesta a punto"  es decir, sólo obteniendo algo de dinero por el armado.   Que se podrìa decir que el comprador comprò los componentes y yo sòlo cobro por armarlo en lugar de èl,  ¿què ocurrirìa?.
Esto que pregunto es sòlo para tener las cosas claras, porque, si yo le armo a mi hermano, primo, amigo un ampli incluso de los que dicen "no para uso comercial", estoy comercializando al realizar el armado por ellos?  ¿y si ellos me dan una cantidad de dinero por mi ayuda?  gracias de antemano por la respuesta, este tema es interesantisimo y serìa una gran fuente de ingresos si la tenemos totalmente clara.
Por ùltimo, gracias a toda la comunidad por los aportes, que ultimamente han sido interesantìsimos.


----------



## fernandob

bla...bla....bla....

se molestan mucho y piensan mucho POR NADA.

1 -- para que alguien siquiera los mire deberan VENDER MUCHO, sino seran ignorados, nadie se molestara en sentir nada , ni siquiera envidia.

2 -- alguien debera decir: voy a abrir el aparato a ver que tiene adentro.

3 -- ANALIZAR EL CIRCUITO y justo conocer el esquema de luciperro 

4 -- ponerse en puto para molestarse en cuestionar estos temas:
"ho!!!!!! es el esquema de luciperro !!!!!!!! caramba !!!!!!!
me contactare con el señor luciperro para avisarle asi envia a sus legiones de abogados y mafiosos a romperle las piernas a el muchacho que esta vendiendo ilegalmente su ampli en TV "llame yaaaaaaaaa !!!! " .

(solo algun  hoobysta de el tema podria hacerlo...algunos estan tan al cuete  ) 

no ven ?????
no se hagan mala leche.
ya bastante nos jodemso entre nosotros como para que UNO MISMO se de maquina.

cual es ???
creo que si lo pienso mucho algunos le buscan la quinta pata al gato para no hacer nada.
mejor dedicarse a a hooby y ayudar aca gratis ?????

TRATEN, NO INVENTEN FANTASMAS, HAGAN ALGO, TRATEN DE HACER UNOS PESOS CON LA ELECTRONICA.
nadie los molestara.

es mas, miren, hay mil formas de hacer cualquier cosa , cualquiera, en un producto uds. gastan en :
componentes.
mandar a hacer la placa
armado
gabinete
ferreteria 
presentacion.

no es NADA unos componentes mas como para modificar un poco el circuito y que vuestra paranoia duerma en paz.
1 dolar en componentes y ya esta.

el esquema de luciperro ...............
sa.
una configuracion de T . o un ampli . es TAN original que es de .......
ya lo puse una vez:
yo diseñe un equipo xxx que usa solo 2 chips........a nadie le importa.
otro lo hara con 4 chips .... y ??
1,5 U$ mas de costo ........ que ??????


----------



## franko1819

Lo que dijo un profesor mio:

Le decis a una empresa china que te haga 5000 reproductores de DVD con la marca Juancito.


A lo que quiero llegar es que, los dvd son todos iguales (me refiero a esas marcas con nombres raros), si uno los abre tienen todos las mismas PCB,los mismos dsiplay,TODO.


Y asi pagando $100 por reproductor a la fabrica, y vendiendolo a $200 tenes un negocio asegurado, con la marca Juancito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alaraune dijo:


> Hola, muy interesante el tema, desde hace unas semanas he estado pensando en la idea original de este post.  Tengo algunas dudas que justamente coinciden con las del autor del post.  ¿Que pasarìa si yo tomo un diseño de un ampli de audio, digamos de Luciperro, Ejtagle, Tupolev, Tacatomon, etc, lo armo y comercializo, digamos a pequeña escala?  (sin el consentimiento de ellos)  ò tomo uno de los diseños que circulan libremente por la red y que dicen especificamente  "no para uso comercial" y los vendo, ¿què consecuencias tendrìa que recibir?   digamos que yo sopeso todo lo anterior y me defiendo diciendo:  "los equipos los armè, tomè los diseños, y los comercializè en la suma de los costos de los materiales, la distribuciòn y entrega al comprador, y una cantidad de dinero por concepto de armado, prueba y puesta a punto"  es decir, sólo obteniendo algo de dinero por el armado.   Que se podrìa decir que el comprador comprò los componentes y yo sòlo cobro por armarlo en lugar de èl,  ¿què ocurrirìa?.
> Esto que pregunto es sòlo para tener las cosas claras, porque, si yo le armo a mi hermano, primo, amigo un ampli incluso de los que dicen "no para uso comercial", estoy comercializando al realizar el armado por ellos?  ¿y si ellos me dan una cantidad de dinero por mi ayuda?  gracias de antemano por la respuesta, este tema es interesantisimo y serìa una gran fuente de ingresos si la tenemos totalmente clara.
> Por ùltimo, gracias a toda la comunidad por los aportes, que ultimamente han sido interesantìsimos.



Tu pregunta es una cosa que deberia haber sido analizada con mas profundidad acá en el foro, por que estás tocando un tema importante.
Por más que poner algo en el foro quede casi como "de dominio público" estoy convencido de que quienes presenten algún diseño propio deberían especificar bajo cuales condiciones lo liberan. Si bien puede parecer extremadamente "burocrático", estoy convencido que cada autor debería explicitar las condiciones para que los otros lo usen.
Esto no es tanto por los participantes permanentes del foro, sino por la horda de buitres que se inscriben en el foro para llevarse información y diseños que no están disponibles - *sin costo* - en otros lugares.

Yo he diseñado un par de circuitos (el vúmetro con peak-hold y un filtro LR para sistemas 2.1) y los he puesto disponibles, con PCB y todo para el que quiera usarlo, pero tiene un par de condiciones que deben cumplir aquellos que lo modifiquen o usen con fines comerciales. Creo que así están claras las reglas de juego y si encuentro alguno que las viola, se lo puedo reclamar...cosa que no sucede si lo presentas de otra forma.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar

En lo referente a este sitio, creo que se aplica el punto 4 de las Normas de Participación:


> *4. Normas de los Contenidos y su licencia*
> 
> *4.1*  Todos los contenidos que los usuarios publican son otorgados bajo licencia  Creative Commons BY-NC-SA, salvo que el autor exprese lo contrario  en cada mensaje que publique.
> 
> *4.2*  Esta regla aplica únicamente para los contenidos originales que cada  usuario envíe al foro, no así a imágenes que provengan de servidores  externos o cualquier otro contenido protegido por leyes de propiedad  intelectual utilizados en el marco legal.


----------



## fernandob

es todo tan relativo.
la electronica hoy dia es algo que avanza mucho y en todo el mundo miles y miles de personas han realizado cosas.

1 -- decir fehacientemente que tal cosa es original......es ..... tan dificil.
SI,  UNO PUEDE DECIR que salio de la mente de uno, pero se vuelve dificil comprobar que YA ANTES OTRO NO HAYA HECHO ALGO SIMILAR.
Por eso si uno quiere a su hijito no lo regala y listo.
igual, si salio de mi mente "deberia" ser mio, pero..como lo compruebo.

2 -- querer cuidar lo que uno considera propio si lo dejo en el estante de un gran supermercado de productos gratuitos es algo contradictorio o bastante problematico para quien lo hace.
ezevalla, vos sabes lo que es este mundo, has descripto bien a mucha gente ....vas a hacer como decia serrat: algo de vivir preocupado cuidando lo que uno tiene.

3-- las mismas empresas gigantes son "asaltadas", "saqueadas" por gente que encima se justifican, que  hacer ??? .

es el mundo en que vivimos.
esperar que la masa de gente sea respetuosa de lo ajeno...........es.....una fantasia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En lo referente a este sitio, creo que se aplica el punto 4 de las Normas de Participación:



Ooopppsssss! Alejandro, esa norma no la había visto 
Y está muy buena esa licencia, excepto - tal vez - por lo del uso comercial...pero eso es un tema para discutir un rato...

Muchas gracias por hacer notar este punto!


----------



## elbrujo

En una fabrica de reconocida marca electronica en area de audio  trabaje en el departamento de desarrollo vi con mis propios ojos como nacian distintos modelos de equipos. Uno de ellos innovador por la conjuncion de funciones fue "copiado" de otra marca una de sus funciones, en ese momento la mas importante, que esta donde trabajaba no lo tenia. Ni siquera se molestaron en desarrollarlo con toda la capacidad y elementos que tiene una fabrica....


----------



## yoelmauri

Jajjaja, yo porque como sabes si un circuito esta o no registrado.. adonde me puedo fijar??
Igual estoy casi seguro que no pasa nada..
La idea es por dar un ejemplo.. compro un boyero, le copio el circuito y lo empiezo a vender mas barato.. el otro si le empiezo a quitar ventas (por ej por mercadolibre) puedo comprar mi boyero y ver que tiene el mismo circuito.. y ahi si esta registrado me puede hacer el lio.. (pero como se si esta registrado)
Igual.. si le cambio una resistencia ya lo modifique y no es el mismo.. bah, calculo que es asi...
y segundo.. mas alla d estas dudas, no creo que nadie en la argentina se fije en esto.. es solo para quedarme mas tranquilo si algun dia hago eso..  jaja y sino lo diseño es porque no me dan los conocimientos


----------



## fernandob

mira, si compras el boyero ese y te pones a fabricarlo veras lo siguiente:

tenes que comprar merca en cantidad, ponerte a fabricar a lo loco , o contratar empelados.
darle presentacion al producto, .
una vez terminado salir a la calle a caminar a tatar de venderlo en los negocios (si el comerciante ferretero lo vende a 10$ vos tenes que venderselo a 6$ .

luego de unos meses cuando haces la cuenta decis:

para que miercoles me puse a fabricar esto ??? 
ahora me muero de hambre yo y el que lo fabricaba antes.

te crees que gana fortuna el pobre tipo que fabrica el boyero ese ??
tuvo que hacer una buena inversion y no solo de comprar los componentes para trabajar todos los dias para mantener su PYME .
ninguna PYME (pequeña y mediana empresa para quienes no saben ) o mas bien PYPE (pequeña y pobre empresa) gana un dineral, si comparamso el esfuerzo invertido.

no te lo digo de mal, solo te digo que todo es trabajo , no hay nada que deje "plata facil" , uno puede hacer su empresa de nuchas formas, .
no dudo que si tenes ganas y empuje haces mas plata comenzando con una verduleria y luego poneindo mas sucursales.
quiero decir que nadie te va a decir que es "mi circuito" , un boyero creo que es un electriifcador de cercos, es un elevador de tension.
no creo que sea posesion de nadie.
lo que si.......... (*) .medio piojo el comprar uno de marca tal y copiarlo.
quiero decir que si inicias tu empresa copiando el de otro vas mal, te falta conocimiento y mira que tenes un largo camino comercial.
por otro lado..........te aseguro que lo mas factible es que el que vende hoy el bollero ese no seria raro que el lo haya copiado de otro.
o le haya pagado a un tecnico o a un ingeniero para que se lo haga y luego le dio una patada en el cul.....

en fin.
no da para nada.
no es la llave del reino de lo que estamos hablando.

si van a montar su empresa vendiendo algo no se preocupen por si alguien les viene a decir :
"che ..esto es mio, lo invente yo hace 3 años" (*) .
preocupense por si de verdad les dara una ganancia util a fin de mes .

miren las placas de hoy dia, los aparatos que hay y valen 2 mangos, a uds . le scuesta mas solo el Ci.
la electronica hoy dia no da para mucho y encima se asustan y ponen peros.

fabriquen nomas, no sean chantas de copiar lo de otro, eso es mas que piojo ,no van a comprarle a un pobre pibe que se rompio el alma en diseñar y fabricar algo UN PRODUCTO para luego copiarlo y venderlo udss. :enfadado:.......despreciable.
ya bastante piojo esta este rubro, ya bastante ganas ponen los que si se dedican como para una zancadilla asi (que la hay ).
en esto........
bah......no da para mas.
GINECOLOGIA.......haganme caso si son jovenes aun .


----------



## el-rey-julien

al divino botón registrar un circuito,te lo piratean igual ,lo digo por experiencia .lo único que vale es guardar uno el código de un pic y quizás asi no lo copien,e copiado y me an copiado ,quizás en otro país uno tenga resguardo legal,pero en argentina,,,,,,Fernando tenes razón en fabricar algo ,es un lio ,te hacen juicios un empleado y sonaste siempre ganan y vos pierdes,además de lidiar con distribuidores ,corredores que te estafan al final terminas diciendo PARA QUE ME METI EN ESTO,QUIEN ME MANDA.
PD 
vos vendes con tu producto le marcas un 30 por ciento y en el negocio le marcan un 100 por ciento y encima tiene la cara rota como para decirte que es muy costoso tu producto,el negocio lo único que invierte es en estantería y ni siquiera se preocupan en tener stock ,mientras que uno se rompe el alma en invertir y encima te regañan cuando te piden algo y los haces esperar,claro el fabricante si tiene que tener stock ,estoy re caliente mejor me voy antes que me echen del foro por maldecir  haaaa.
me olvidaba cuando compras los insumos siempre en dolares y cheques al día ,pero los clientes pagan a los premios ,cuando se les canta las ganas


----------



## fernandob

se ve que la pasaste.
yo cuando comence en un local hace casi 20 años me puse como iva responsable para venderle a otros, fabricaba artesanalmente alguna scosas para empezar.
para vender a otros negocios, comercios electricos.
te tiraban mierda solo para que le scobres menos, hasta la presentacion tens que hacerla bonita:
imaginen : hicieron un a placa buenisima pero no importa, tienen que ponerla en un gabinete lindo con botonera y frente libdo.
y cuando averiguan fabricar un gabinete a medida vale fortuna, solo lo amortizan de a miles.
y si usan un gabinete que ya hay,pues tienen que hacele el frente, el texto, lo mas economico es mandar a hacer calcos , frente adhesivo.

pero luego... el aparato en su caja debe tener OTRA CAJA !! la de carton que lo contiene ,con su texto , y eso es rentable de a miles.
si, la cajita que el que la compra abre y luego la tira, la de carton .
mas $$ de gasto .
para que c, como dice gustavo te la critiquen.
y vos lo que queria sera hacer la placa.

y luego salis a venderla y te tiran mierda, o como me paso a mi:
me hice una lista de productos:
tal aparato , venta por mayor : cantidad minima embalaje : 6 unidades
precio: 120$ 
forma de pago : efectivo.

cuando vas al comerciante te dice:
si queres dejame una o 2 en comodato 
o dame 2 de esta , 1 de esta .........no sabes leer ????

y el pago ?
pasa en 20 dias te dicen.
y si asi haces cuando pasas te dan un cheque a 30 dias mas.

casi me cagan al principio asi que hice una cuenta:
para ganar MIL pesos con un comercio debo fabricar 20 aparatos y comerme varias broncas.

para ganar MIL pesos con consumidores finales debo fabricar 6 aparatos y no tengo dramas.

cambien la politica, cerro la fabrica.



ahh..... me olvidaba algo:
a un cliente particular te lo ganas y e sbastante fiel.
a un comerciante no te lo ganas nunca, hoy le vendiste pero mañana aparece un nuevo proveedor que vende a 2 pesos menos Y NO TE COMPRA MAS.

yo lo de ser ginecologo lo digo en broma.......mas o menos.
pero siento de verdad que la mayoria de lo que aprendi no lo use, no me sirve,esmas, hace años frene en seguir aprendiendo ..... ¿ para que ????? 
cuando me meti en PICs y estaba listo para hacer cosas .......me quede....meses pensando :
cual ser ami primer proyecto para vender ???

nada .
al pedo.
lo que se me ocurria util podia solucionarlo en forma mas sencilla o habia otras opciones.
¿ mejorar algo ??? 
muchas cosas se pueden mejorar.
mira, en electricidad te dire lo mas sencillo:
una fotocelula ,vale monedas.
se podria hacer mucho mejor con un pic 
a mi no me gusta instalarlas.
las odio.
dan much trabajo y como cuestan muy poco la gente no quiere pagar el trabajo muchisimo mas caro que el aparato.
Y DAN PROBLEMAS 
en muchos lugares , no da para explicar ahora.
pero son un problema.

podria mejorarlas ??
NO 
por que ??
por que nadie la scomparia .
pongan a cien usuarios en un negocio , los cien van a comprar fotocelulas (el aparatito que prende la luz cuando oscurece) .
y ponen las 2 opciones:
1-- la comun (sencilla y a 20$) 
2-- la de fernandob (con la explicacionde las ventajas a 50$ ) 

adiviene cuantas vendo.
y hagan una encuensta a ver los motivos que pone la gente .

ahora vamos a algo complejo:
PC y eso ni hablar, hay de todo y mas.
¿ hacemos un automata ?? ni loco lo vendes, cualquiera que necesite uno es para algo grande, no se arriesgara con tu producto, compra uno de marca aunque salga 3 veces mas.

el mundo hace que las posibilidades para nosotrso se haga cada vez mas chica.

y encima, algunas veces uno discutio aca algun tema y salta uno de nosotros,uno que esta en electronica a decir que "eso es una pavada, yo lo hago por menos " intentando presumir y  tirando la profesion mas al tacho (divinos hoobystas) .


mejor no la sigo por que voy a recomendar sino cambiar de oficio :
ginecologia
venta de paraguas en la calle
artesano 
masajista
parrillero (que rico) 
almacenero (fernet gratis) 
empleado publico 

mil mas que no te hacen drama en el bocho (estress)


----------



## elbrujo

*fernandob*, tenes razon en tu planteo.. pero.. es un tema de marketing, estrategias comerciales y de equilibrio financiero. Generalmente el emprendedor tiene la parte tecnica y le falta el resto. Yo lo aprendi con cursos, y con el tiempo de haber pasado por la misma.

Como uno es el padre de las criaturas que uno mismo crea, las defiende de ese modo, de ahi el adjetivo calificativo. Entonces hay que desasociar la parte comercial con el que esta en el laboratorio. Nosotros somos ratas de laboratorio, y a no ser que aprendas como es la otra parte, que ademas te tiene que gustar, hay que saber delegar.

El valor que le pones y como lo presentas es tu punto de vista y al llegar al otro lado del mostrador esta quien pone su punto de vista y sus condiciones de compra. Eso se llama valor de mercado.

Ahora bien, si esta persona cumple en el tiempo y mi producto se vende, el que estaba equivocado era yo y el otro tenia razon.. te das cuenta..  como se resuelve?, es un tema financiero de flujo de caja. Vos vas a perdida tantos meses hasta que el ciclo de pago al tener una rentabilidad, empieza a cerrar tus numeros.

Ahora si el del otro lado solo por joder pide y pide para forrearte y no cumple y no produce el ciclo de compra/pagos, etc.. entonces no sirve y habra que tocar timbre en otro lado...

Ningun producto artesanal cuesta/vale lo mismo que uno de fabricacion por mayor y la prueba misma esta en el mercado Chino..

Entonces comercialmente como hago para vender lo mio contra un mercado Chino?.. simple.. si te dejan un nicho de mercado es tu 100% y alli tenes que dirigir la energia.. y sino, perdiste.. cambia de producto y hace al reves.. 

Que puedo fabricar que no este hecho, asi mi franja de mercado es mayor y tengo mas posibilidad..

Paso la posta...


----------



## fernandob

tenes razon en lo que decis.

y no todo el mundo (que le gusta la electronica) le gusta o termina aceptando o adaptandose a esa realidad (mas bien son poco s) .


----------



## asherar

elbrujo dijo:


> *fernandob*, tenes razon en tu planteo.. pero.. es un tema de marketing, estrategias comerciales y de equilibrio financiero. Generalmente el emprendedor tiene la parte tecnica y le falta el resto. Yo lo aprendi con cursos, y con el tiempo de haber pasado por la misma.
> ...
> 
> Ningun producto artesanal cuesta/vale lo mismo que uno de fabricacion por mayor y la prueba misma esta en el mercado Chino..
> 
> Entonces comercialmente como hago para vender lo mio contra un mercado Chino?.. simple.. si te dejan un nicho de mercado es tu 100% y alli tenes que dirigir la energia.. y sino, perdiste.. cambia de producto y hace al reves..
> 
> Que puedo fabricar que no este hecho, asi mi franja de mercado es mayor y tengo mas posibilidad..
> 
> Paso la posta...



Grande elbrujo ! 

Siempre que hablamos del tema con fernandob, yo le hablo de mi intención de 
"inundar el mercado". 
El se ríe porque piensa en un mercado de miles de usuarios. 

Pero cuando apuntás a un producto más bien caro, algo bien especializado 
y a medida, puro valor agregado, sin chinos en el medio, y con un mercado 
de 4 ó 5 interesados, la cosa cambia. 

Tal vez yo no lo intente nunca por falta de calle en lo comercial. O sí, no sé. 
Soy conciente que confluyen unas cuantas cosas más que la sola "teoría de 
mercado", en la que creo a medias. 

Creo que falta hablar de la capacidad para ver la *oportunidad*, y jugársela.


----------



## elbrujo

*Alejandro Sherar*, Es una franja de mercado tambien venderle a 10. Lo que te va costar es encontrarlos. Uno toma la franja mas grande cuando quiere resultados mas rapidos, y con mayor probabilidad. Ahora si ya conoces a tus 10 clientes potenciales, solamente tenes que informar y levantar los pedidos..

Acordate de la publicidad de Grundig, caro pero el mejor.. ese mensaje lo que hacia era segmentar y desafiar a todos los que podian comprarlo.. sin saber realmente si era bueno..

Es muy interesante la parte de marketing porque se basa en la parte psicologica y despues es una tecnica, con lo que me gusto, al saber como se manejan esas herramientas.


----------



## cb30

Muy buenas a todos.
Muy interesante el hilo. Actualmente estoy en la misma situacion que nuestro amigo Limbo. Tambien es verdad que con la ley bajo manga habria que hacerle los test pertinentes a nuestros circuitos pero por suerte o por desgracia segun como se mire no es asi. Pj. CEBEK, Arduino, Sparkfun, mikroelektronika(pone CE pero..no se yo), etc. etc.
no es posible que una empresa en el que a cada circuito le tenga  que hacer los test pertinentes este funcionando hoy en dia por lo que creo que eso del CE es una historia en la cual si preguntas si hay que hacerlo -> te diran que SI por que asi estan escritas las leyes. Lo cual creo que quizas sea necesario si quieres vender en un Corte ingles o Carrefour o algo asi. Pero para vender unos cuantos al mes ni te lo pienes. De todas formas luego vienen los chinos a invadirnos los mercados con sus productos sin pasar ninguna inspeccion o simplemente pegando la pegatina del CE y al parecer no les pasa nada. Y nuestros politicos y abogados nos ponen las cosas tan dificiles que no nos queda otra opcion que trabajar en la economia sumergida por lo que yo voy a tirar hacia adelante y si tengo que engañar a las autoridades lo hare (no me dejan otra opcion). Porque eso de pagar 4000Euros/Circuito va ser que NO.
Un salduo 
cb30


----------



## asherar

elbrujo dijo:


> Es muy interesante la parte de marketing porque se basa en la parte psicologica y despues es una tecnica, con lo que me gusto, al *saber como se manejan esas herramientas*.



Si tenés algún enlace del que se pueda leer algo, dale que me interesa!


----------



## Meta

Pues mira que me han llamado una empresa para que les diseñe a su medida mi proyecto para ellos poder hacer 3.000 unidades y venderlo. Me iban a decir las condiciones por teléfono de cómo quieren que se los haga entregando todo el código fuente y diseño de la PCB, pero no quiere que lo haga por escrito.

Hay que tener cuidado. No se si por www.ebay.es me dejarán vener mis experimentos, al menos soy titulado en técnico especialista de electrónica de comunicaciones.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v875.html

Saludo.


----------



## cb30

¿E-bay?
¿Porque no vas a poder vender?
Pues claro que si. Lo vendes como el que vende una maquina de coser vieja.
Saludos
  cb30


----------



## Limbo

> ¿E-bay?
> ¿Porque no vas a poder vender?
> Pues claro que si. Lo vendes como el que vende una maquina de coser vieja.
> Saludos
> cb30


En las bases de Ebay España lei que estaba prohibido la venta de aparatos electronicos sin el CE. En otros paises fuera de comunidad europea no sé como ira la cosa.
Ademas, esto ya lo comente en un mensaje anterior.


> Me iban a decir las condiciones por teléfono de cómo quieren que se los haga entregando todo el código fuente y diseño de la PCB, pero no quiere que lo haga por escrito.


Menudos...*******


----------



## cb30

Claro, que van a poner. Lo ponenen en sus bases y ya estan protegidos ante la ley aunque en verdad les da exactamente igual y todo el mundo vende de todo tenga o no CE.

Saludos.


----------



## idontcar3

wow.. fernandob esta mas inspirado que shakespeare con estos posts


----------



## blasmonges

ezavalla dijo:


> Tu pregunta es una cosa que deberia haber sido analizada con mas profundidad acá en el foro, por que estás tocando un tema importante.
> Por más que poner algo en el foro quede casi como "de dominio público" estoy convencido de que quienes presenten algún diseño propio deberían especificar bajo cuales condiciones lo liberan. Si bien puede parecer extremadamente "burocrático", estoy convencido que cada autor debería explicitar las condiciones para que los otros lo usen.
> Esto no es tanto por los participantes permanentes del foro, sino por la horda de buitres que se inscriben en el foro para llevarse información y diseños que no están disponibles - *sin costo* - en otros lugares.
> 
> Yo he diseñado un par de circuitos (el vúmetro con peak-hold y un filtro LR para sistemas 2.1) y los he puesto disponibles, con PCB y todo para el que quiera usarlo, pero tiene un par de condiciones que deben cumplir aquellos que lo modifiquen o usen con fines comerciales. Creo que así están claras las reglas de juego y si encuentro alguno que las viola, se lo puedo reclamar...cosa que no sucede si lo presentas de otra forma.
> 
> Saludos!


Estuve leyendo este post atentamente,y reflexiono que si alguien pone en un foro publico como supongo es este algo que creo y pretende que nadie lo tome es un poco infantil pensar que nadie lo tomara ya sea para hacerse su propio ampli o bien para mejorarlo y hacerlo con fines comerciales.

Si uno pretende que una formula sea de dominio personal no lo publica en un foro abierto,lo mantiene en reserva para si,ahora si uno quiere compartir algo para que lo halaguen tambien se presta a que te lo usen.

Atte.blas.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

En estos temas, la verdad que hay web que se han quejado algo similar a esto y han cerrado o limitado los proyectos:

http://encaminandoc.blogspot.com/
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

Para estas cosas, tengo intención en algún futuro y por probar, vender un HardWare y regalando el SoftWare hecho con Visual Studio .NET Express, quizás también regale el código fuente ya que ayuda a verder mejor el aparato porque le motiva. El SoftWare del PIC no lo vendo ni en .asm ni en .hex, si acaso vender varios PIC ya programados. Aquí abrí un tema sobre ello. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/vender-tus-propias-aplicaciones-38296/

He visto que están vendiendo cositas pequeñas, termostatos y eso por Internet sin cotarse un pelo. Haré lo mismo, lo mejor tener la experiencia sea grata o no, después sacar propias conclusiones.

Lo peor que me espera son la exigencias, quejas, quejas, quejas y más quejas en algo, sobre todo sus exigencias. Dejaré el SoftWare gratis del PC y posiblemente el código fuente. Otra cosa que haré, es no darle a conocer que soy de mi Blog conocido ni mi correo, usaré otro, porque sino te pueden desprestigiar tengan o no motivo.

Como di en un curso de atención al público. Trata a los demás como te gustaría que te tratasen. Ser empático y de buen humor.

Saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

blasmonges dijo:


> Estuve leyendo este post atentamente,y reflexiono que si alguien pone en un foro publico como supongo es este algo que creo y pretende que nadie lo tome es un poco infantil pensar que nadie lo tomara ya sea para hacerse su propio ampli o bien para mejorarlo y hacerlo con fines comerciales.
> 
> Si uno pretende que una formula sea de dominio personal no lo publica en un foro abierto,lo mantiene en reserva para si,ahora si uno quiere compartir algo para que lo halaguen tambien se presta a que te lo usen.
> 
> Atte.blas.


 

y las creative commons???


----------



## booyaka46

Me imagino que dependera de la cantidad que vendas, y la recaudacion...vamos, que a pequeña escala entre colegas conocidos bien, pero a lo bestia a tiendas y demas...pues sera ilegal...


----------



## fernandob

hola, no he leido mas que lo ultimo pero :
que tiene de ilegal que ?? 
verguenza deberia de darle a un copy-pega pero si alguien va a hacer algo en serie y venderlo en cantidad, me refiero a que vendio unos cuantos (copiados) y vio que funciona y se va a mandar a fabricar en serie, pues que lo hace, y solo necesita mover unos pelines (modificar un poco ) para que el supuesto creador se la tenga ue guardar.

al final.......... si el que creo el circuito es un salame de laboratorio que no sabe ni se anima a venderlo ......que se vaya a llorar al campo .

una fuente no es creacion de nadie , las salidas son lo que son, lo que hay adentro de el micro ...es cosa de el que lo hace, como puso ezevalla , es mas .......hasta voy a ser mal pensado:
y si alguna personita publica algo pretendiendo que como lo publico el primero ya es de el ????

control por usb, un termostato, una fuente , un voltimetro, un no se que miercoles....quien va a decir "yo lo publique primero".
no lloren che.
APRENDAN.!!!!!!!!!!
si diseñan algo y otro se lso copia APRENDAN, miren lo que no fueron capaces de hacer (comercializar) y aprendan de ese al que llaman ladron.
si solo se quejan es que estan atrapados en sus propias limitaciones.

hay miles de electronicos que diseñan, algunos por un plato de arroz , incluso ahora uno entra a un foro y dice :
"yo quiero..........."
y en seguida un monton de "entusiastas"  le hacen el diseño ......asi que ,,,.......JOROBENSE si este gremio se viene a pique, si les roban el "hijito" o si no los valoran.
y APRENDAN.

uds. dan vueltas con diseños de la gran siete y hay gente que fabrica un te chino para bajar de peso o una alfombrita `para que el perro haga pis ahi o miles y miles d emierditas y se llena de plata.

si no ven por donde va la cosa , cosa de c/u .


----------



## Meta

booyaka46 dijo:


> Me imagino que dependera de la cantidad que vendas, y la recaudacion...vamos, que a pequeña escala entre colegas conocidos bien, pero a lo bestia a tiendas y demas...pues sera ilegal...



Los conocidos te dan mucho la tabarra, se quejan por todo y te ponen a parir por cualquier motivo. Si lo rompe ellos te lo quieren devolver y no veas pedazo de chillido cuando no consigeun lo que quieren, luego te critican y por todos los medios harán lo posible detrás de tus espaldas para que no confíen en ti a bases de mentira.



fernandob dijo:


> hola, no he leido mas que lo ultimo pero :
> que tiene de ilegal que ??
> verguenza deberia de darle a un copy-pega pero si alguien va a hacer algo en serie y venderlo en cantidad, me refiero a que vendio unos cuantos (copiados) y vio que funciona y se va a mandar a fabricar en serie, pues que lo hace, y solo necesita mover unos pelines (modificar un poco ) para que el supuesto creador se la tenga ue guardar.
> 
> al final.......... si el que creo el circuito es un salame de laboratorio que no sabe ni se anima a venderlo ......que se vaya a llorar al campo .
> 
> una fuente no es creacion de nadie , las salidas son lo que son, lo que hay adentro de el micro ...es cosa de el que lo hace, como puso ezevalla , es mas .......hasta voy a ser mal pensado:
> y si alguna personita publica algo pretendiendo que como lo publico el primero ya es de el ????
> 
> control por usb, un termostato, una fuente , un voltimetro, un no se que miercoles....quien va a decir "yo lo publique primero".
> no lloren che.
> APRENDAN.!!!!!!!!!!
> si diseñan algo y otro se lso copia APRENDAN, miren lo que no fueron capaces de hacer (comercializar) y aprendan de ese al que llaman ladron.
> si solo se quejan es que estan atrapados en sus propias limitaciones.
> 
> hay miles de electronicos que diseñan, algunos por un plato de arroz , incluso ahora uno entra a un foro y dice :
> "yo quiero..........."
> y en seguida un monton de "entusiastas"  le hacen el diseño ......asi que ,,,.......JOROBENSE si este gremio se viene a pique, si les roban el "hijito" o si no los valoran.
> y APRENDAN.
> 
> uds. dan vueltas con diseños de la gran siete y hay gente que fabrica un te chino para bajar de peso o una alfombrita `para que el perro haga pis ahi o miles y miles d emierditas y se llena de plata.
> 
> si no ven por donde va la cosa , cosa de c/u .




Hola:

*Control por usb, un termostato, una fuente , un voltimetro*, eso es genérico y todo el mundo lo hacen y los veo vender. Si se quejan les enseña los comerciales que hay para artarte.


----------



## x_whity_x

Hola la verdad no e leído todo el post. 
yo soy de Argentina y si vas a vender cantidades chicas a conocidos no pasa nada, pero realmente uno tendría que ser "independiente", monotributista por el echo de impuestos y demás temas legales.

Mientras puedas facturar lo que vendas no es ilegal salvo que sea copia de algo patentado.

Después puedes patentar una marca para comercializar el producto, algunos dispositivos que tenga el producto y cosas así, lo que creo que no se puede patentar son circuitos electrónicos, si el diseño de un ic.

De echo mi padre con unos amigos fabrican dosificadores de cloro y los venden.


----------



## Meta

Tengo intención de hacer circuitos y venderlos a conocidos y desconocidos.


----------



## fernandob

y yo tengo la intencion de hacer tantas cosas........
pero mañana empiezo.
mañana.
ya les voy avisando .

a que no identifican cual es el post mas piola , el mejor comentario de este tema (ademas de lso mios ) .
el que te dice todo si saben verlo .

por que ........el truco, y ya lo vi aca y en la calle muchas veces no es que te digan la respuesta correcta, no , el truco es que uno mismo sepa verla, identificarla.
por que somos burros, caballos, todos incluyendome y mucho.
solo aprendemos con nuestras exxperiencias, luego de habernos golpeado una y otra vez.
luego de haber ignorado y hasta espantado a quienes nos querian ayudar o nos daban buenso consejos.
solo a golpes de la vida, como si fuesemos de la especie mas lerda.




edit: estaba leyendo en otro post que hablaban de lso rayos x y recorde una publicidad que cada vez "apesta" mas en la web, incluso ya la veo en la TV y se refiere a hacer el celular como si fuese una camara de rayos x (busquen en la web) .
es obviamente un ENGAÑO , pero te piden los datos de tu celular y luego te mandan publicidad CON CARGO como sms y cuando te enteras que te esta comiendo tu credito ya es tarde y te dicen que vos te suscribiste al mandar los datos de tu celular .
en fin.
una estafa.
ya lo vi con otros temas en el foro de movistar.
pero la cosa es que ustedes quieren trabajar, hacer cosas correctas, HACER COSAS.
es como ........
si yo mañana compro madera y fabrico sillas.
o hago artesanias.
o si compro hierros y hago herrreria.
o si compro marcos, telas y hago cuadros.
es fabricar algo y venderlo.
si ustedes ofrecen un programador de pics usb y mandan una placa que no hace nada eso es engaño, ilegal.......( si alguien se molesta en perseguirte con la justicia) .
ahora si ofrecen lo que venden, y lo hacen bien .
cual es ?? 
en este cada vez mas sucio, tramposo y permisivo mundo son unos inocentes ingenuos ustedes.
crezcan, sino no van a arrancar (pa darse golpes) .
hay otros que estan a mil Km de distancia que ustedes: estafan de mil formas "permitidas" y nole piden permiso a nadie.

PD: fabriquen un ahorrador de energia electrica


----------



## fernandob

ah...........que interesante , muy interesante.
vamso a mirarlo ???



			
				blasmonges dijo:
			
		

> leop4 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo vendo pruductos con marca SK cuando vendo jaaj. solo a las placas importantes.
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-75505323-modulos-potencia-200wrms-x-2ch-nunca-escucharas-nada-igual-_JM_
> 
> pero se ve que hay muchos copiones jaja
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fijense , entre a este primer post y me fui a las preguntas de los usuarios, mirenlo.
> y analicenlo
> y vos meta que queres iniciarte en la venta.
> 
> uno se pone a vender algo, digamso este amplificador, .
> que mierc.. importa si lo sacaste de un libro de fapesa, si funciona bien , y lo haces bien y lo vendes a quines queuieren un amplificador.
> pero cometiste el error blasmonges de ponerlo en un foro de electronicos  donde hay  "vivos" ,inutiles que solo saben criticar, y como quizas nunca se atrevieron a comercializar nada pues entran a hacerte esos comentariso de mier.....
> 
> fijate que en otros temas vos podrias vender cosas de electronica pero nadie entraria a querer bardearte haciendose el que sabe mucho y queriendte hacer l cuetna de potencias como te hacen ahi.
> nia decir que ese circuito es de otra pagina web o que lo sacaste de un libro .
> 
> acaso alguien entra a el articulo de uno que vende sillas a decirle que esa silla ya existe y la saco de otra silla ??
> 
> pone el amplificador ese en una cajita, que no se vea , y listo , ya te sacas a todas esas garrapatas inutiles de encima y todos esos comentarios y preguntas de señores que ademas de ser bsolutamente desconocidos entran solo a querer mostrar que "ya lo sabia" .
> absolutamente inutiles y que te molestan en tu trabajo honesto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metete con el gremio y amaneceras mojado y con bronca.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## blasmonges

fernandob dijo:


> ah...........que interesante , muy interesante.
> vamso a mirarlo ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blasmonges dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fijense , entre a este primer post y me fui a las preguntas de los usuarios, mirenlo.
> y analicenlo
> y vos meta que queres iniciarte en la venta.
> y vos blasmonges mira y aprende donde estas parado :
> 
> uno se pone a vender algo, digamso este amplificador, .
> que mierc.. importa si lo sacaste de un libro de fapesa, si funciona bien , y lo haces bien y lo vendes a quines queuieren un amplificador.
> pero cometiste el error blasmonges de ponerlo aca en forosdelectronica donde esta lleno de "vivos" ,lleno de inutiles que solo saben criticar, y como quizas nunca se atrevieron a comercializar nada pues entran a hacerte esos comentariso de mier.....
> 
> fijate que en otros temas vos podrias vender cosas de electronica pero nadie entraria a querer bardearte haciendose el que sabe mucho y queriendte hacer l cuetna de potencias como te hacen ahi.
> nia decir que ese circuito es de otra pagina web o que lo sacaste de un libro .
> 
> acaso alguien entra a el articulo de uno que vende sillas a decirle que esa silla ya existe y la saco de otra silla ??
> 
> pone el amplificador ese en una cajita, que no se vea , y listo , ya te sacas a todas esas garrapatas inutiles de encima y todos esos comentarios y preguntas de señores que ademas de ser bsolutamente desconocidos entran solo a querer mostrar que "ya lo sabia" .
> absolutamente inutiles y que te molestan en tu trabajo honesto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metete con el gremio y amaneceras  mojado y con bronca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No te enojes amigo...solo el que hace algo se equivoca,el que no lo mira por tv nomas.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## fernandob

ya me paso, y ahora por suerte lo veo de costado.

y veo en lo tuyo lo mismo .
te aplaudo por TRABAJAR , por esforzarte en tratar de vivir de lo que te gusta.
haceme caso con lo de la caja, dale un poco de presentacion y veras que alcanzaras mejores clientes. aunque , quizas los tengas que buscar por otro lado .

un saludo


----------



## blasmonges

no me deja contestarte en forma priv,pero la idea general es hacer cosas como tantos usuarios que veo hacen y son excelentes ,el tema esta en arrancar y tirar para adelante....

un abrazo.


----------



## LisoPic

Buenas, dejo mi opinion al respecto...
No es ilegal la venta de algo que es de tu propiedad, ya sea un diseño, una placa o circuito hecho por uno mismo... Yo pienso que el drama viene por otro lado:
En general, los productos electrónicos que conllevan un cierto riesgo de "choque electrico" llamemosle, tienen una cierta regulacion y están testeados por entidades calificadas, que es lo que por ahi citan como el famoso sello IRAM. 
Si uno "fabrica" un artefacto electrónico que puede afectar la salud de las personas, o mas aun puede llevarse una vida (he escuchado a gente hablar de comercializar electrificadores rurales por ejemplo,  y que no han tenido en cuenta ninguna norma de seguridad), deberia tomar conciencia de la responsabilidad que recae sobre el que fabrica y comercializa tal artefacto. No es nada lindo comerse un juicio por algun motivo, y como es sabido, nuestros buenos amigos los abogados siempre sacan provecho de cualquier debilidad ajena. 

Tambien hay que recordar que si uno estudia para hacer algo, por ejemplo alguna rama de la ingenieria, el título y el ejercicio de la profesion conlleva una *responsabilidad* por parte de quien la ejerza.


No es lo  mismo fabricarse y comercializar linternitas a led que un inversor monofasico.


----------



## Meta

Buenas gente del foro:

Pensé en vender cositas simples por probar a ver si funciona y como es el comportamiento de la gente a través de páginas de anuncios. En mi blog propio no lo hago por si hay problemas.





Vender PIC programados gama 16F como puede ser PIC16F84A juego de luces, otro PIC16F control RS232 y relés, control de motores paso a paso, control de niveles de agua, dispaly de 7 segmento, etc... cada uno con un precio diferente, como máximo unos 18 € y serán protegidos. PIC simples a 14 €, los de gama alta 18F serán hasta 30 €. Se venderán sólo estos PIC programados y se les entregará esquema eléctrico en jpg para que pueda montarlos el usuario, no tienes obligación de vender el código fuente ni el .hex.
La idea la saqué de aquí:
http://www.elektor.es/products/cont...goryGuid=5ef0e4e5-9795-4e44-8227-2bf4be90c65c


Otra cosa que haré, es hacer circuitos impresos para la gente, primero los desarrollo y los vendo, así de paso puedo conseguir más € para hacer proyectos que me interesan y aprender. De paso saber como es la gente.

Por ahora me dió por reparar PC y X-Box de las 3 luces rojas a la gente y ganando unos cuantos € por debajo de la competencia y vienen gente gracias por el boca a boca. Ya me cansé hacer el bueno y de gratis, admito que así he aprendido muchísimo no reparando sino el trato de la gente.

Cuando pruebe lo de vender algo, les contaré, se que hay quejicas.


----------



## asherar

LisoPic dijo:


> Buenas, dejo mi opinion al respecto...
> No es ilegal la venta de algo que es de tu propiedad, ya sea un diseño,  una placa o circuito hecho por uno mismo... Yo pienso que el drama viene  por otro lado:
> En general, los productos electrónicos que conllevan un cierto riesgo de  "choque electrico" llamemosle, tienen una cierta regulacion y están  testeados por entidades calificadas, que es lo que por ahi citan como el  famoso sello IRAM.
> Si uno "fabrica" un artefacto electrónico que puede afectar la salud de  las personas, o mas aun puede llevarse una vida (he escuchado a gente  hablar de comercializar electrificadores rurales por ejemplo,  y que no  han tenido en cuenta ninguna norma de seguridad), deberia tomar  conciencia de la responsabilidad que recae sobre el que fabrica y  comercializa tal artefacto. No es nada lindo comerse un juicio por algun  motivo, y como es sabido, nuestros buenos amigos los abogados siempre  sacan provecho de cualquier debilidad ajena.
> 
> Tambien hay que recordar que si uno estudia para hacer algo, por ejemplo  alguna rama de la ingenieria, el título y el ejercicio de la profesion  conlleva una *responsabilidad* por parte de quien la ejerza.
> 
> 
> No es lo  mismo fabricarse y comercializar linternitas a led que un inversor monofasico.



Es cierto. En Argentina, por ejemplo los circuitos para telefonía (centralitas, identif. de llamadas, etc.) requieren la aprobación (homologación) de la CNC (Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones). 
Hay que mandar dos unidades para testear a la CNC y esperar el certificado de homologación, previo pago de un cierto cánon. 
Hace unos años se podía bajar el pdf donde se describía con lujo de detalles el tipo de pruebas que le hacen a los aparatos que uno manda. Había desde medir la duración de los DTMF, hasta aplicarle 220 al par de entrada y esperar a ver si se prende fuego. 

Normas para homologaciones (pestaña de Normas Técnicas):
http://www.cnc.gov.ar/infotecnica/homologaciones

Por ejemplo, si se van a dedicar a fabricar transmisores de FM en Argentina tienen que cumplir 
las siguientes normas: 
http://www.cnc.gov.ar/infotecnica/homologaciones/archivos/normas/SC-S2-82.09.pdf


----------



## fernandob

si fabricas linternas y son malas podes justo necesitarlas cuando estas a oscuras y su falla provocarte un accidente.

hace poco vi en yahoo que un municipio prohibio el uso de las sillas plasticas tipo colombrado esas blancas apilables que son baratas, las cuales se abren las patas cuando la persona es un poco pesada y provoca accidentes.
estas silllas son mas bien para usar en piso de tierra por que las patas se clavan en el piso , .

como ven accidentes puede provocar cualquier cosa.


luego lo de las normas y eso , pues bien , si uno ve el sellito sabe que paso ciertos controles (o eso es de esperar) , pero eso no implica que un equipo que NO tenga esos sellos sea malo.
solo implica que quien lo fabrica no pago el proceso.

fijense ustedes mismos en estos post:
EL MIEDO que hay a iniciarse a ser parte de el sistema.
lo ven ??

la gente desconfia, de todo , y le cuesta amuchos :
vender 
anotarse y tener facturas legales.
mandar un equipo a certificar.
etc.

y por que ?????????
seamso sinceros, denle:
sabemso que la calle esta llena de HDP.
que hay vagos que se tiran abajo de tu auto para hacerte un juicio.
sabemos o tememos que una vez que estemso inscriptos segun la ley nos vengan con impuestos y controles que no nos dejen vivir.
yo me he anotado en unas cuantas cosas ya por mi trabajo , y les aseguro que hay muchas "instituciones" que son muy poca cosa, solo te garantizan que les pagaste su cuota.

pero bueno..........


----------



## DJ DRACO

La hacemos corta:

1) lo que no es tuyo no es tuyo, y si tiene derechos de autor y patente, sólo el/los autor/es pueden lucrar con eso.

2) si bien hay muchisimas marcas de electrónica al rededor del mundo, son sólo 5 (aprox) las que cren y gobiernan el 99% del mercado de componentes electrónicos...es decir, todo aparato fabricado por cualquier persona o industria al fin y al cabo tendrá dentro integrados de Sanyo, Phillips, Microchip...etc...etc...etc

El ejemplo más claro de esto son los equipos para guitarras eléctricas: Peavey, sin ir muy lejos, utiliza integrado de potencia de audio el TDA2040

Por ende podes diseñar, inventar, fabricar lo que quieras, y colocarle una marca, registrarla, inscribirte como monotributista, pagar al estado, comenzar a comerciar, seguir pagando impuestos, luego ganar dinero, para seguir pagando impuestos...

saludos.


----------



## Meta

Las patentes duran entre 10  y 20 años, luego se acabó. El dereco lo tienes siempre, la patente no es eterna.


----------



## fernandob

Meta dijo:


> Las patentes duran entre 10 y 20 años, luego se acabó. El dereco lo tienes siempre, la patente no es eterna.


 
cuanta gente colgo en la pared el papel que dice que gano tal juicio......aunque nunca cobro nada ya que el otro se declaro insolvente.
cuantos que tienen una patente y miles la han visto y han sacado las ideas y lo hacen en otra parte de el mundo .
cuanta gente que usa windows y no le paga un peso a bill
cuantos escuchan musica pirata o ven peliculas grabadas en forma ilegal.

de a pasitos..........hay tanto antes de siquiera pensar en patentar algo y luego andar preocupados con un abogado cuidando eso que patentamos y decimso que es nuestro.

serrat decia algo asi, no ?? de vivir preocupados cuidando loq ue tenemos.


----------



## asherar

Bueno, todo esto tiene un valor práctico. 
Si usás algo trucho y no te anda, no le podés reclamar a nadie. Entonces te jodés. 
Si usás algo de marca le podés reclamar al fabricante. Él es quien te va a decir que te jodas. 
O sea, te jodés igual, pero con respaldo.


----------



## fernandob

vos mismo me copntaste la historia del que invento el control para limpiaparabrisas.
yo NO quisiera sufrir el disgusto de que me roben nada.
pero tampoco el pasar mi vida en juicios.

uno en funcion de lo que sabe y puede prevenir es que diseña las cosas.

me diras que asi, con miedo y queriendo prevenir todo no haces nada.......que se yo, puede ser .
pero tambien te dire que sin prevision te chocas contra todo .

es un mundo dificil, igual hay un largo camino suave y poco problematico hasta que uno se topa con esas disyuntivas, por que los primeros proyectos no suelen dar ningun tipo de estas cuestiones.
uno se inicia con algo conocido, y en forma casera y de poca cantidad de clientes.
luego vera.
lo que pone META es bueno vender chips programados, ya que estan protegidos, no hay mas disgusto.

aunque , hoy dia LA IDEA es todo , ya que si es buena cualquiera paga a un diseñador, una vez, y se manda a lo comercial.
es como el primero que puso un maxikiosco o un kiosco 24 hs , o el que se le ocurrio en epocas pasadas las canchas de paddle.

el truco (de nuevo) es la comercializacion.
uno se le ocurre poner un local de xxcc y listo , y como le va bien otros le copian y a joderse.
pero si uno hace un local de xxcc y reinvierte mucho en su marca, publicidad y marketing y luego pone mas locales y luego vende las franquicias....
acaso un local de venta de cafe es invento de alguien ??? 
venta de cafe ....a quien se le ocurre semejante estupidez.......hay tantos ......eso no deja nada , no destaca nada .
venta de cafe........andaaa..........



a ver si puedo sacar y expresar mi idea:
el mundo en el que vivimos es lo que es, grandes ciudades con gente que consume, consume y consume.
consume productos y consume a otra gente , cada quien queire avanzar y SE CAGA en el resto.
y el mundo en que vivimos no NOOO le importa lo que tu quieres, si vos estudiaste electronica no le importa que vos sepas electronica y que quieras mostrar las "cositas" que haces, que sabes hacer .
para el mundo las cositas que vos haces son pelotudeces.
uno no debe querer mostrar las cositas que hace y esperar que el mundo lo abrace.
uno debe observar al mundo y estudiarlo, y si tuvo suerte de estudiar lo correcto ysupo entenderlo pues quizas se le ocurran cosas pero mas importante , sepa manejarlo .
y este mundo es bastante ........no dire impredecible, por que hay gente que si sabe predecirlo.
digamos que no es como muchos quisieramos.
fijense que un creador de "gran hermano " comprende mejor a esta masa humana que un creador de documentales, o de TV escuela , por ejemplo.

aca en este mismo tema entran preguntando si es legal o no *TRABAJAR por vuestra cuenta.*
por que , si , basicamente es eso, por mas que le teman a el mundo este , por mas que uno se sienta muchas veces mas tranquilo en relacion de dependencia, en cuyo caso es el dueño o el jefe el que tiene que ocuparse de los aspectos legales, uds. no .
pero en realidad lo que estan preguntando en este post es si es legal que trabajen.
no preguntaron si es legal hacer una placa de un engañoso ehorrador de energia o un adaptador mentiroso para ver la la vecina desnuda.

que increible, si lo pienso , como el medio ambiente en el cual vivimso nos asusta , la justicia , la ley , lso que recaudan impuestos presinana y asustan mas al pobre pibe que quiere empezar que al sinverguenza que estafa desde hace cien años.



si que nos faltaron unas cuantas materias cuando estudiamos.
"supervivencia 1 y 2"


----------



## jamesoro

bueno, aclaro que nunca me ha preocupado eso de si se puede o no se puede, yo pienso que las ideas aunque ya casi todo esta inventado, con 2 cosas que ya están inventadas puede salir una tercera muy buena y hasta con garantía jajajajaja. utilizar el medio en que vivimos y si somos capaz de suplir una necesidad por que no cobrar por ello, al fin no todo el mundo tiene imaginación para hacer algo nuevo.


----------



## Ashram

Definitivamente, en cuanto a derechos el producto no importa, claro está que es imposible defender una idea ya que tarde o temprano será copiada (y por más complicado que sea tu diseño la competencia no está llena de tontos, y hay más de un camino para llegar a un mismo propósito, nomas basta que vean el producto terminado y ya comienzan a imaginar, y siempre lo harán, pues es divertido).

Por otro lado, nosotros simplemente trabajamos con herramientas para encontrar soluciones, Nadie de los presentes inventamos los semiconductores como para decir que nos pertenece totalmente algo, salvo la propia habilidad y conocimientos para usar lo que otros ya hicieron. Así que no creo que sea ningún problema que otros utilicen parte de nuestros diseños, copien nuestras ideas, o francamente nos pirateen todo, pero eso si, si eres suficientemente listo no les pondras las cosas fáciles.

Por lo tanto, lo único que te queda es ser el primero en comercializar la idea y generar ingresos hasta que alguien encuentre un camino alternativo. Además es probable que si eres el primero en comercializar la idea y te inventas tu marca, te quedara el prestigio de haber sido el primero.

Por cierto, ya me canse de escuchar que veneren tanto el equipo médico, soy médico y los equipos médicos son una basura que falla cada rato, les aseguro que algunos de ustedes pueden hacer mejores equipos que los que hay. Eso sí, tienen que pedir opiniones, seguir reglas (fácil limpieza, etc) y buscar la mejor calidad (estabilidad, buenos componentes, buena presentación y soldaduras). Por culpa, de gente que no se anima a diseñar es que hay equipos tan malos :enfadado:. ¿Y si falla qué? ¿acaso crees que no hay otro equipo guardado para ese caso? ¿Por qué no empezar con un electrocardiógrafo, un ecodopler y un monitor de signos vitales?


----------



## Meta

Los equipos médicos que hay donde vivo son del 10. Pueden fallar como cualquier aparato, son de precisión. Los militares si les duran mucho, están por encima de los médicos. Cuidado con lo que se dice en equipos médicos que no todos son de la misma época, fabricante y calidad de los componentes.


----------



## Ashram

Meta dijo:


> Los equipos médicos que hay donde vivo son del 10. Pueden fallar como cualquier aparato, son de precisión. Los militares si les duran mucho, están por encima de los médicos. Cuidado con lo que se dice en equipos médicos que no todos son de la misma época, fabricante y calidad de los componentes.



Bueno, pues defiendo lo dicho. 

En los hospitales de gobierno donde trabajo y en los que he trabajado los equipos son de muy mala calidad y en los privados suelen serlo (es probable que la falta de mantenimiento los estropee o que su diseño sea de muy poca vida útil. Además, si encuentras un equipo que no falle se te antoja que tuviera alguna otra función que no tiene, etc.), afortunadamente hay varios repuestos guardados por si falla alguno y he aprendido a tolerar lo que a los equipos les falta y a trabajar a pesar de las fallas (sin que eso los convierta en buenos equipos).

Son muy pocos los equipos médicos indispensables, los más utilizados simplemente son para mejorar el diagnóstico, monitoreo o realizar estudios, son más raros los que dan soporte vital (como marcapasos, incubadoras y respiradores). Entonces porque tener miedo de diseñar y fabricar equipo médico, en especial los de monitoreo y diagnóstico, los de soporte vital requieren un poco más de asesoría y algo de experiencia en su diseño y fabricación (aunque no descarto que alguien de los presentes puedan hacer un mejor diseño y fabricación que los existentes).

En mi caso, prefiero muchos fabricantes desarrollando nuevos diseños y no sólo quedarse con los equipos corrientes y poco optimizados que hay por acá, además tarde o temprano uno se daría cuenta de quienes realizan mejores equipos y procurarían esas marcas (viva la competencia, si tu tienes buenos equipos y llenan tus expectativas, felicidades, si quieres conformarte con lo que hay, felicidades, pero lo que hay donde vivo deja que desear).


----------



## Meta

Donde suelen haber muchos equipos de gran precisión y calidad es en EE.UU., Alemania, japón y otros países. Es muy importante para los clientes o enfermos.


----------



## pamda

fernandob dijo:


> edit: no sean bolu......... !!!!!!! busquen una vieja con $$$$
> y disfruten la electronica como hooby
> 
> edit2: avisen si la vieja tiene una amiga con $$$$






avisen si saben de algo!!!

hay que tener en cuenta que el mal que aqueja a toda la humanidad es la falta de dinero, la envidia por sobre todas las cosas... y es más todos debemos de comer (alimentarnos)

cuando hay necesidad ya ven las boludeces que se cometen, el problema de todo ser humano no es el 99% de su parte animal es el 1% de humano lo que hace y deshace problemas.

si nos ponemos a analizar todas las aristas, antes de lanzar o hacer un proyecto no haremos nada! siempre estaremos trancados ahi con nuestro proyecto, creo que en este mundo tan competitivo hay mercado para todo, o sino vean a los chinos, que te copian el original y encima te dan algo de YAPA, te lo mejoran en otras palabras, pero eso sí.. a olvidarse de las garantias.

lo mejor es crear algo, lanzarlo con una marca previo registro y ahi ya va... el tiempo y el empeño que le pongas decidirá el exito de tu marca, ya que si no tiene exito la podes relanzar! y un sin fin de mañas...

saludos!


----------



## foso

No se porque hablan de patentes. Las patentes se reservan para cosas grosas tipo la fibra óptica, o alguna sustancia que aumente el desempeño de una pila de Niquel-Cadmio, etc. Solo cuando es necesario publicar la idea es que se patenta. Si no, es cosa del pasado, como cuando iva un tipo a patenar un abrelatas.

Cuando se trata de cosas mas pequeñas, como lo que podemos diseñar nosotros, ni hay que gastarse en patentar. Y si lo hacen, que no sea para que no te roben la idea. Se puede decir que las nuevas ideas dignas de patentarse son las que se realizan a nivel físico.

Con respecto a lo que se puede comerciar, es cierto que lo que te deja mas dinero es lo que consume la gente común y corriente, pero yo creo que nuestro lugar no es ese. Para que necesita un cartero un adquisidor de datos ?, o un heladero un PLC ? Creo que nuestro lugar está en las fábricas, esta es nuestra forma de llegar a las personas comunes. Las fábricas que fabrican papel higiénico pero que necesitan un arrancador estrella-triangulo para fabricarlo. Entonces en vez de mirar a las personas deberíamos mirar a las fábricas.

Personalmente no creo en la conjunción electrónico-comerciante, pienso que una invalida a la otra. Ponerse a pensar las necesidades de las personas no es nuestro trabajo. Nuestro trabajo es diseñar lo que se necesite.


----------



## Fortivo

fernandob dijo:


> a ver si puedo sacar y expresar mi idea:
> el mundo en el que vivimos es lo que es, grandes ciudades con gente que consume, consume y consume.
> consume productos y consume a otra gente , cada quien queire avanzar y SE CAGA en el resto.
> y el mundo en que vivimos no NOOO le importa lo que tu quieres, si vos estudiaste electronica no le importa que vos sepas electronica y que quieras mostrar las "cositas" que haces, que sabes hacer .
> para el mundo las cositas que vos haces son pelotudeces.
> uno no debe querer mostrar las cositas que hace y esperar que el mundo lo abrace.
> uno debe observar al mundo y estudiarlo, y si tuvo suerte de estudiar lo correcto ysupo entenderlo pues quizas se le ocurran cosas pero mas importante , sepa manejarlo .



Toda una verdad !! En realidad todo este mundo funciona así, yo he pasado por eso , cuanto mas muestres , menos te hacen caso, es mejor , hazlo para ti y si se enteran o similar pues verán lo que puedes hacer.


 fernandob ERES MI HÉROE ¡¡

Saludos chicos y no se coman la cabeza,, antes de patentar algo , inventen algo como la protección del autodata 3.37...


----------



## Meta

*fernandob:

Bajo mi punto de vista, el mundo no es tan bipolar como crees. Hay gente que le importa lo que tu dices, y hay otros que si le importa o interesa porque le gusta, aprende de ello, etc y soy uno de ellos.

Saludo.
*


----------



## electromecanico

la marca bosch patenta mas de 10 inventos por dias ustedes piensan que son todos grandes inventos??  http://www.boschsecurity.com.ar/acerca/noticias_y_eventos_prensa/inventos.asp


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Estamos trabajando en una empresa. Entre nosotros los técnicos. Estábamos pensando en hacer un circuito impreso que consiste en detectar una serie de entrada de tensión y haga conmutaciones mediante relé y PIC a sus salidas. Uno me pregunta que aunque funcione hay que homologarlo (en España) para que sea legal. A parte de ello muy probado en el laboratorio por supuesto.

¿Saben algo de estos temas?

Saludo.


----------



## electromecanico

yo creo que debe ser un tema netamente legal,  si esto provoca un problema económico, por desperfectos al que lo compra,,sin hablar de cuestiones de daños personales!! que es un tema mas complicado, quien responde, hoy día con el tema de los los daños civiles,  creo que es mas un tema para hablar con abogados que entre técnicos


----------



## Meta

A bueno.

Mientras funcione y no ocacione daños a nada ni nadie, mejor que mejor. Habrá que consultar al jefe si le interesa la idea. Para convencerle hay que tener pruebas de una PCB y que funcione.

Saludo.


----------



## asherar

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Estamos trabajando en una empresa. Entre nosotros los técnicos. Estábamos pensando en hacer un circuito impreso que consiste en detectar una serie de entrada de tensión y haga conmutaciones mediante relé y PIC a sus salidas. Uno me pregunta que aunque funcione hay que homologarlo (en España) para que sea legal. A parte de ello muy probado en el laboratorio por supuesto.
> 
> ¿Saben algo de estos temas?
> 
> Saludo.



Me remito a lo que dije acá -> _#117_

Seguro en cada pais hay un organismo homologador. 
Incluso, montando un laboratorio que cumpla ciertas normas (poniendo algo de $$$), te permitiría homologar a vos.
Ese es otro "negocio".


----------



## SERGIOD

Por ejemplo, si se van a dedicar a fabricar transmisores de FM en Argentina tienen que cumplir 
las siguientes normas: 
http://www.cnc.gov.ar/infotecnica/ho...C-S2-82.09.pdf
Aca en peru el que se encargad de todo eso es el ministerio de transportes y comunicaciones


----------



## Meta

Lo que tenemos en mente está en la mente, no estamos obligados hacerlo realidad. Simplemente hacer un cirucito con relés para ponerlo en un armario con electrónica dentro de unos 22.000 €. Con permiso del jefe y la empresa que tiene su armarioy si ve el visto bueno. Lo tenemos calculado y sabemos que funciona de maravilla el prototipo real y simulación.

Si el cliente quiere que se lo pongamos, mejor que mejor. si no le importa estos temas.


----------



## fernandob

homologar y eso...........
recuerdo que hace mucho fui a cadime (la camara de electricistas) a unas charlas, y eran varias, un dia por semana.
y trataban un tema , acerca de el sello IRAM , y esa semana venian de la oficina esa.
y yo me adelante..
por que ya que vamos......hagamos la cosa entretenida.

y lleve unas termicas (PIAS, interruptores termomagneticos) chinos con el sello IRAM pero hasta yo me daba cuenta de lo malos.

cuando se lso presente en la charla me dijeron que no sabian, que hay una lista donde ver que fabricantes o importadores han "pagado" .

y no estaban en la lista:

AL FINAL: 
no les importo un pòmo que un importador use el sello sin autorizacion ya que ellos no son un organismo que actue de policia......

EN EL MEDIO:
sesulta que el sello iram y otros son sellos que garantizan distintas csoas. vos para un mismo producto podes conseguir el sello de calidad de proceso de fabricacion, o de calidad de tal producto, o de calidad de higiene (que no estan sucios) ......
en fin........
un producto BIEN tiene el sello pero en algun lugar deberia decir que certifica tales normas (numeros y codigos (un monton )) .
vos podes conseguir el sello por que cumpliste con solo una cosa de mierc...... 
y en lo demas ........

me acuerdo de otro caso que contaron acerca de lso cables (conductores electricos) que antes no les hacian no se que prueba, ........la cosa es que un dia hubo un incendio, murio un tipo y de ahi en mas verificaron que el cable no desprenda tales humos o toxicos.
ma..........esperan a que pase algo para que se aviven .
y encima la prueba es poner un monton de cables contra una pared y acercarles una llama.............
sello iram las peliculas de disney !!!!!!!!
eso lo hago yo.

y la otra , ahora que recuerdo :
el fabricante hace un lote de merca bien , toda linda y le manda muestras a lso del sello , y todo bien , se ganan el sellito.
les pagan y todos felices.

luego la fabrica deja de gastar tanto y baja la calidad .......los del sello ni se calientan .

y otra mas :
cuando les pregunte:
ustedes son el sello IRAM , muy bien , yo fabrico algo que cumple todas las normas y bien , y uds. me dan el ok , yo les pago.
y que ??
si mañana por mi producto ocurre un accidente , algo que no tuve en cuenta, (pero ojo , por eso fui a ustedes, IRAM , para que verifiquen ) .
asi que me hacen un juicio por el accidente.
que hago ??
se los mando a ustedes ?? 
a que IRAM se haga cargo ?? 
que le hagan juicio a IRAM ???? 

me miraron con cara de ......y me explicaron que ellso certifican tales normas NADA MAS que no se hacen responsables de nada.

norma 12.342.343.: que tal producto cumple con las especificaciones de medidas, tolerancia +- 0,2 mm 
norma 23.131.231 : que tal producto cumple con las especificaciones de que soporta el fuego por 2 minutos .


y ???? de que miercoles me sirve eso ???? 
*este mundo es tan pero tan gentil con los vivos...........*


cuantas mas normas cumplas mas verificaciones deben hacer , y en cada una te cobran (felices los vivos) .


en fin ....................

y lo de bosch , es razonable, y si quieren ver les muesta algo que ya les habia dicho antes:
uds. van y patentan su "invento" , pero luego otro A PARTIR DE SU IEDA saca otra o hace algo similar pero legalmente lo suficientemetne distinto como para que no puedas llorar ni patalear.
asi que te cago.
bien cagado.
por que no es lo mismo .......es parecido y reparecido.
pero no es lo mismo .

si vos sos bosch o siemens o quien sea que investiga todos lso dias y tenes miles de empelados obvio que conoces el mecanismo , obvio que tenes todo un departamento de legales.
obvio que te cubris.
habra patentes que conseguis que no usas y otras que en un futuro proximo te daran dinero.

ADEMAS..........hasta bosch se la tiene que comer doblada cuando los chinos y otros inundan paises con su merca.


----------



## tormento

lei atentamente el foro y la verdad muy interesante a medida que, entraba mas a leerlo parecia que estaba en una pelicula de espionaje. La verdad es que todo el hilo salio como consecuencia de querer hacer algo para percibir a cambio un valor economico, al cabo de unos cuantos anos me di cuenta de unas cuantas cosas es que la mayoria cuando se larga a hacer algo se olvida de la meta final como va a ser para llegar hasta ahi imaginemos por un momento los 4 pasos generales que atravesarian 
1 hacer el producto
2 prueba del producto
3 aceptacion del producto
4 pago por el producto (esta es la meta) que quiero decir te pones a tratar de saber si es legal o no pero sos un pesimo cobrador y tu negocio murio antes de nacer) no importa que tan buenos, inteligentes, capaces y creativos sean si no tenes efectivo en tus manos nada te hara avanzar.
cuando uno trata de crear un negocio se olvida de lo fundamental no es el producto es el pago 
conozco mucha gente no mejor dicho muchisima gente que te vende un buzon compras y encima te vas contento como perro con dos colas. No creo que se pueda demostrar que en algun lugar del planeta alguien no haya pensado lo mismo que vos la unica diferencia es que si uno deja un registro de esa idea tiene una prueba de existencia mientras que el otro no. Siempre hay formas de esquivar la ley navegando por los vacios legales. Creo que uno antes de hacer un negocio deberia saber si esta capacitado para cobrar no para vender. En argentina por ejemplo hay execelente vendedores pero pesimos cobradores, el cobrar es un arte yo diria una ciencia miles de empresas se fueron al fracaso por no saber cobrar vendian mucho cobraban poco o sea el cuello de botella es el cobro, cuando entra esa platita. Yo creo que hay personas en electronica que son los generadores de ideas despues estan los realizadores de ideas de otros, pero estan los raros que son los que tienen ideas, copian y ganan plata eso es por que son buenos cobradores. Para la gente hacedora de ideas yo no me preocuparia por que se roben tus ideas por que siempre vas a tener nuevas ideas pero si alguna de ellas te gusta mucho registrala solo por el regocijo personal. Por ende siempre trata de estudiar el mundo de los negocios luego el de las ideas hacela y cobra. Para los que se quejan de que les roban las ideas no las publiquen armen, prueben vendan y cobren eso haria una persona de accion o de lo contrario me senteria a llorar mientras otro junta mi platita por no ser una persona de accion. Los electronicos de accion no buscan excusas solo alcanzar la meta


----------



## Meta

En mi caso, es hacer funcionar una máquina industrial, nada de patentes y vender que vender masivamente. Sólo que funcione y vendemos esa PCB. Esa es la idea. Otro técnico cree que no me lo cogen por el teme de homologaciones y eso requiere dinero. Homologar algo ya es para hacer muchos PCB y vender para cobrar. En este caso, haremos uno para resolver un problema y nos hace ilusión. También se ha hablado de meter un pequeño PLC o autómata que es mucho más caro y grande, no interesa. Ahí si que ya no tengo problemas.


----------



## tormento

meta

o sea tu pcb va a competir con un plc o viceversa no entendi


----------



## Meta

Qu epodemos poner un PCB hecho por nosotros, o un PLC.


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno este es un mundo de los vivos y el mas vivo coimero y pleitista siempre gana, con referente a que debemos hacer productos dedicados a industrias y no a personas depende de donde  lo mires al final es casi lo mismo solo que estas segmentando mas el mercado, pero si mas bas a personas tienes mas demanda


----------



## tormento

creo que si vas a vender tus productos tenes que tratar de que abarquen a usuarios y una version para industrias cuantas mas personas mas posibilidades. Tambien mas competencia pero eso ya depende de tu producto, servicio y postventa


----------



## Meta

En mi caso es específico para una máquina industrial. No será de producción masiva. Es que el repuesto original cuesta 1.495 € el PCB con filtros incluidos.

Nosotros le ponemos un PIC y nuestros relés. Los filtros originales en módulos funcionan bien y lo aprovechamos para nuestra PCB o circuito impreso.


----------



## tormento

te pregunto por las dudas tiene que tener conexion con pc o nunca se conecta a una computadora


----------



## Meta

Si se conecta a un PC y por Internet, solo controla la máquina y visualiza datos. No tiene nada que ver.

¿Para qué quieres saber eso?


----------



## tormento

te pregunte por que si tiene comunicacion las protecciones contra el ruido deben ser numerosas en la empresa para que tengas una ideal de la dimension del pcb casi el 60% del espacio lo consumen los modulos de ruido y acondicionamiento de senal en la seccion de comunicacion. Por eso te preguntaba como no mencionaste nada sobre las pretecciones de tu pcb \\ saludos


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Se llama SNMP.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Protocol
Saludo.


----------



## tormento

meta

          me referiia a la parte de hardware dentro de tu pcb los modulos para sobrecarga de linea fluctuaciones en la entrada de energia , proximidades a cables de alta tension, sobrecarga por ondas de radio, longitud de los cables, capacitancia, inversiones de polaridad, picos de tension, patas sin conexion etc esas cosas no la parte de soft. // saludos


----------



## Meta

Esas cosas vienen ya preparada en la máquina industrial. En caso de lo nuestro se le pone sus pequeños filtros de acoplo, más los filtros que viene en la propia máquina. Por ahora no pasa nada, ni en el osciloscopio. Mientras funcione, todo bien. No quiero daños a largo plazo.


----------



## tormento

oki super espero que no tengas ni un problema de comunicacion estamos a las ordenes por cualquier cosa // saludos


----------



## robertochanta

buscarse una vieja con dinero y disfrutar de la electronica como hobby es buena idea pero para eso hay que tener suerte.......a mi me gusta el audio he fabricado un par de cajas y me ha costado mucho dinero y por no tener experiencia se me daño todo.....experimentar cuesta


----------



## morta

Que hilo tan colorido!
Quiero aportar algunas cosas:

1)Los chinos tiene una normativa o legislación donde se registran todos los fabricantes que exportan productos al exterior y el sello de esa normativa es.... CE por China Export.
O sea no cumplen ni ahí la normativa CE de la comunidad europea, por que no estan obligados, ellos les ponen CE de su normativa, que sean casi iguales es otra historia.

2)Armar placas y venderlas por ML o por tu propio E-Commerce no te debería generar problemas legales  incluso con AFIP (a menos que tengas un comercio cercano que te denuncia por competencia desleal), mientras sea un volumen bajo, pero si queres crecer tener que ponerte en regla.

3)El producto, si armas un amplificador con el PCB de Quercus (Por dar un ejemplo del foro) y le sacas la firma de Quercus del PCB, estarías violando propiedad intelectual por que no nombras la fuente, que el lo cuelgue de un lugar publico no implica que sea free y gratis.

4)El que todos los productos necesiten si o si aprobar normativas vigentes en este país por lo menos no se cumple, acá en el comedor tengo un LCD Tonomac ensamblado con partes de Corea y no tiene sellos de ningún tipo, solo dice el importador y la marca.

5)Con el costo de los componentes es imposible competir en precio contra Asia, pero se le puede buscar la vuelta por el lado de calidad, posventa servicio etc. Pero estén preparados para muchos dolores de cabeza por que al primer problema y mas si su producto es parte de la facturación de su cliente, le van a decir de todo menos un halago.

El que no sabe es como el que no ve, tengo un amigo de Entre Rios y me dice que a los de esa provincia cuando reparas algo no tenes que mostrar como lo haces, por que si ven, la próxima ya no te llevan el trabajo por que lo hacen ellos.


----------



## aquileslor

Yo disiento con casi todos. Cualquiera puede hacer un clavo o un tornillo y venderlo al precio que quiera y vender quizás montones. Pero un equipo dedicado y específico para algo quizás científico, no es fácil de producir para venta y no es fácil de copiarlo exactamente. Los equipos dedicados llevan muchos componentes que no son precisamente electrónicos, por ejemplo ópticos, mecánicos. etc. Y todos son complejos,: encontarlos, encontar quien te los haga, etc. Es decir que la complegidad desiluciona a cualquiera. Que hagan algo parecido, puede ser, pèro el público no es tonto y elegirá el de mas confianza.


----------



## Meta

Hay mucha competencia, si acaso hacer un aparato específico a alguien, tendrá más salida.


----------



## fernandob

cualquier pobre infeliz vende comida en la calle.
cualquier desquiciado hoy maneja un pais.
cualquier energumeno /a hoy dia es padre.
cualquier irresponsable mental sale a la calle manejando un auto .

y uds. andan discutiendo si tendran problemas por fabricar y vender algun amplificador, o algun aparatillo  espanta mosquitos o un temporizador para el auto o juego de luces.
o algun datalogger o lo que sea.

dejense de inchar y vayanse a dormir, y el dia que tengan ganas de fabricar y comercializar algo haganlo y no den mas vueltas.


----------



## SERGIOD

fernandob dijo:


> cualquier pobre infeliz vende comida en la calle.
> cualquier desquiciado hoy maneja un pais.
> cualquier energumeno /a hoy dia es padre.
> cualquier irresponsable mental sale a la calle manejando un auto .
> 
> y uds. andan discutiendo si tendran problemas por fabricar y vender algun amplificador, o algun aparatillo  espanta mosquitos o un temporizador para el auto o juego de luces.
> o algun datalogger o lo que sea.
> 
> dejense de inchar y vayanse a dormir, y el dia que tengan ganas de fabricar y comercializar algo haganlo y no den mas vueltas.



Hola fernando tu siempre al grano como siempre; ; no se por que tanta vuelta en este tema si no hay nada que discutir; ni que hubieran inventado la bomba atomica


----------



## Ivanovych

No somos islas, nos condiciona mucho nuestro estrato social, el nivel de formacion, la capacidad adquisitiva, ect.  No es tan simple como plantean algunos de simplemente esforzarse

No puedes crear nada sin recurir a los recursos creados socialmente, sea ciencia, tecnica, o ingenieria. Estas son de elaboracion colectiva, por ende nada de lo que produscas es realmente tuyo
es una conjuncion de elementos aportados previamente.

Es una falacia atribuirse la propiedad de algo por el mero echo de uno en ultima instancia, crearlo, desarollarlo, elaborarle la teoria. Deverias inventarte tu propia matematica, para que sea realmente tuyo..

La propiedad intelectual y material, que nacio como una forma de proteger al inventor, termino perjudicandolo en gran medida. Hoy en dia son las grandes corporaciones las que cuentan con la tecnologia de punta para elaborarlas. El inventor es algo que supedita sus derechos acambio de una remuneracion, perdiendo prebiamente los derechos sobre el objeto.

La mercantilizacion de la materia prima, la informacion, los medios de produccion solo privilegian, hablando a nivel social, a pequeñas minorias privilegiadas y a quienes las protegen.

Disculpen las faltas, me voy a dormir,,,,


----------



## fernandob

aca hay un par de temas :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-446858047-interruptor-por-sonido-klapper-clapper-2-aplausos-onoff-_JM_


hay otro .

tambien hay unos que venden placas de CNC router o no se que .

y me recordo "la pregunta pava " que muchos se hacen si es legal o ilegal (sin animo de ofender a quien lo inicio, que todo lo contrario es un muyy buen tema) .
la pregunta real es :
"cual es el esfuerzo y si vale la pena economicamente "

ese aparatito para prender o apagar luces por aplausos:

1 -- tenes que hacer el circuito, probarlo mil veces para estar seguro que funciona bien de bien .
2 -- mandar a hacer las placas , obvio, no las vas a hacer vos a mano ?? 
3 -- comprar lso componentes.
4 ---armarlas
5 ---control de calidad , por que basta un capacitor de mala calidad y perdiste.
6 --- ya tenes la placa......... y ¿?? 
7 --- a buscar gabinete, quien hace y que cantidad te vende minimo para tener un precio razonable.
perilla y luego a la imprenta para el calco de el frente y alguna cajita donde entregarlo c, on impresion .

8 --- y a lo tenes .....¿ te estan tocando el timpre en tu casa ¿¿?
NO 
9 -- a salir a venderlos .........pero ...a quien ?? 
ya hiciste el trabajo  .................

a particulares de a uno ?? imposible, 
ya se : a casas de electricidad.
las cuales te diran que se los vendas mucho mas barato sino no tienen ellos ganancia, y que te los pagan recien cuando los venden, asi que dejale algunos y pasa la semana proxima . (si le decis a un amigo que pase por esa casa y pregunte veras que ese vendedor le remarco mas de lo que vos ganas con tu trabajo  ) 
si no lso vende , no es su mercaderia la que esta parada, si lo vende , gana .

a donde venderlos ?? 
mercadolibre ?? 
fijate cuantos vendio ese .


asi que : 
yo que se, saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## chclau

Este hilo es bastante largo y no lo lei todo, si lo que agrego es redundante desde ya me disculpo.

Yo diria que la situacion de la electronica existe tambien en otros campos. Acaso un cineasta argentino puede competir con Hollywood? Y entonces, que, nadie va a hacer peliculas fuera de Los Angeles? Por supuesto que no, hay artistas desde siempre... a la mayoria, con suerte, les alcanza apenas para vivir decentemente y solo algunos pocos con suerte y o talento ganan decenas de millones.

Como no podemos competir con Hollywood, pues haremos una peli que hable de las aventuras del pibe de nuestro barrio, que Hollywood no sabe ni quiere hacer, y con suerte la veran los amigos, los vecinos, en otros barrios... y nos dara para vivir y hacer otra peli. Y si nos esforzamos seguiremos progresando y quien te dice, seremos como Darin que no es hiper millonario pero seguro que hambre no pasa.

Como hobbystas con poca capacidad, y sobre todo si recien empezamos a intentar vender un producto propio, me parece que hay que buscar lo que se llama mercado nicho, un mercado que a las empresas grandes no les interesa.

Cuando yo trabajaba para un distribuidor de PLC alla por los 90s en Santa Fe, teniamos un cliente en Cordoba, una fabrica importante de tractores, que nos compraba muy bien. Incluido PLCs. Pero para unas maquinas que ellos tenian, necesitaban muchisimas entradas analogicas. En aquella epoca, en un PLC, un modulo de cuatro entradas analogicas costaba como 500 dolares. Los tipos necesitaban un monton, y de diversos tipos, PTC, 4-20mA, etc. En definitiva, una empresa local se largo a producirles un PLC a medida a pequenia escala, y les iba bien. Si nos tenian que comprar a nosotros cada equipo le hubiera salido casi 10.000 dolares, por 2.000 dolares compraban el local y estaban todos contentos.

Y no son el unico caso que conozco, muchas empresas se mantenian bien haciendo ese tipo de productos a medida o casi a medida, supliendo especificaciones que los fabricantes grandes no cumplian, o si cumplian salian muy caras.

Yo personalmente tambien probe un par de veces de hacer productos y venderlos, en un caso tuvimos relativo exito pero vendimos bastante poco asi que no cubrimos gastos, en el otro el producto (algo para la Internet, que original, no?) era bastante bueno y original pero me tope con dificultades legales que en definitiva me obligaron a dejarlo de lado.

Si preguntan a gente que ha tenido exito en montar su propia empresa, en general les vana a decir que los comienzos no son faciles. Hay que ir haciendose conocer, y lleva tiempo. Hay que tener coraje para llegar a fin de mes con poca plata y no estar seguro si el mes que viene sera mejor. Y hay que tener suerte. Pero la prueba es que hay miles, millones de empresas con mayor o menor grado de exito en todo el mundo. Alguna de esas algun dia puede ser la que alguno de Uds. empieza hoy


----------



## electromecanico

yo creo que hoy dia metiendose en un proyecto a mediana escala se puede tener exito  y con el tiempo me di cuenta de algo de argentina y de los argentinos hay solo dos formas de que un negocio triunfe o barato y mucha pruduccion  o el otro es caro muy caro y muy muy buena calidad y servicio pero que no le falte nada al producto, ni al local donde se comercialice y hasta que tenga gorritos con publicidad de regalo.

osea lo bien echo se vende y lo barato tambien la franja del medio hacen agua ,,,o subsisten para pasar el mes.  

y hay que mirar bien las necesidades y faltas del mercado y meterse en el rubro osea si sos electronico que no es mi caso,  y ves que falta un desarrollo de controladores de motores para la industria del papel  informate sobre la industria del papel primero por qu etal ves lo que hay en controladores de motore s no es lo que realmente hace falta y se podria mejorar y asi le pegaste al clavo....y muchaaaaaa publicidad y hoy dia internet....y si es posible telemarket ...


----------



## fernandob

y hay un punto que me parece clave.
y que a  su vez les hace replantearse la electronica :

vos pones proyecto a "mediana " escala.
fijate que nos gusta diseñar, probar, estudiar y armar alguna plaqueta que otra........PERO ........
ese es el previo inocente, supngamos que te va bien y vendes y tenes muchos pedidos Y TE PONES LSO PANTALONES Y LE DAS PARA ADELANTE ( o sea no arrugas) .
por que , y voy de nuevo , una cosa es hacer 10 o 20 placas y venderlas , pero para mantener una familia o construir una empresa hay que vender seriamente.
cantidad.
y a que voy con eso ??

que rapidamente tenes que dejar la electronica,  SI DEJARLA.
y dedicarte a la comercializacion , ventas, averiguar y arreglar que otros armen tu produycto, ver de patentarlo si  corresponde.
buscar matricero para gabiente presentacion.
distribuidores .

no tendras tiempo para tocar el soldador, esa ya no sera tu tarea.

por eso es que fracasan lso que aman la electronica.
construir algo un poco serio NO ES ELECTRONICA.

es comercializar, construir una empresa, asociarse, por que si pretendes ocuparte de todo y crees que sabes  /podes.

manejar personal ?? gente ?? 

asi, la realidad es que hacer tu empresa, negocio tiene poco de electronica.
por que podras para ahorrar hacer vos tus 2 o 3 primeros diseños  y luego te tiras a la pileta ........de ahi en mas, si creces y no arrugas, olvidate:
sera otro, un empleado el que diseñara.
vos tenes cosas mas importantes .

asi que , la realidad es que muchisimos arrugan por que no tienen IDEA  de en que se meten.
muchisima pero muchisima gente inocente cree en su ingenuidad que diseñan algo y vendran a darles plata y mas plata ........que lso trataran como a bill gates.
pero no es asi .
productos hay a lo pavote, es mas NI TENES QUE DISEÑAR NADA .
hay tanto novedoso en el mundo que aca ni hay , y solo tenes que importarlo , a precios que son muy convenientes.

armar una estructura comercial es otra cosa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la electrónica garpa lo que me llevo a trabajar durante estos 7 años no fue nunca la reparación sino la fabricación de mi producto (no le diré cual) solo le dejo el consejo... "garantía y mantenimiento" eso te deja la clientela y el dinero todos los meses...


----------



## electromecanico

fernandob dijo:


> y hay un punto que me parece clave.
> y que a  su vez les hace replantearse la electronica :
> 
> vos pones proyecto a "mediana " escala.
> fijate que nos gusta diseñar, probar, estudiar y armar alguna plaqueta que otra........PERO ........
> ese es el previo inocente, supngamos que te va bien y vendes y tenes muchos pedidos Y TE PONES LSO PANTALONES Y LE DAS PARA ADELANTE ( o sea no arrugas) .
> por que , y voy de nuevo , una cosa es hacer 10 o 20 placas y venderlas , pero para mantener una familia o construir una empresa hay que vender seriamente.
> cantidad.
> y a que voy con eso ??
> 
> que rapidamente tenes que dejar la electronica,  SI DEJARLA.
> y dedicarte a la comercializacion , ventas, averiguar y arreglar que otros armen tu produycto, ver de patentarlo si  corresponde.
> buscar matricero para gabiente presentacion.
> distribuidores .
> 
> no tendras tiempo para tocar el soldador, esa ya no sera tu tarea.
> 
> por eso es que fracasan lso que aman la electronica.
> construir algo un poco serio NO ES ELECTRONICA.
> 
> es comercializar, construir una empresa, asociarse, por que si pretendes ocuparte de todo y crees que sabes  /podes.
> 
> manejar personal ?? gente ??
> 
> asi, la realidad es que hacer tu empresa, negocio tiene poco de electronica.
> por que podras para ahorrar hacer vos tus 2 o 3 primeros diseños  y luego te tiras a la pileta ........de ahi en mas, si creces y no arrugas, olvidate:
> sera otro, un empleado el que diseñara.
> vos tenes cosas mas importantes .
> 
> asi que , la realidad es que muchisimos arrugan por que no tienen IDEA  de en que se meten.
> muchisima pero muchisima gente inocente cree en su ingenuidad que diseñan algo y vendran a darles plata y mas plata ........que lso trataran como a bill gates.
> pero no es asi .
> productos hay a lo pavote, es mas NI TENES QUE DISEÑAR NADA .
> hay tanto novedoso en el mundo que aca ni hay , y solo tenes que importarlo , a precios que son muy convenientes.
> 
> armar una estructura comercial es otra cosa.



por que ? tirarse para el lado de armar algun diseño tuyo , se puede vender lo que decis que tenes ganas de seguir haciendo, y no dejar de hacerlo por manejar tu empresa, osea el proyectar, diseñar, o arreglar electronica ese puede ser el producto que vendas y no la plaquita en un mueblesito hermoso pintado a horno,,, y te digo que se te van a cansar los hojos de arreglar placas y diseñar 

esto tal ves le sirva a alguien y quiero que se entienda bien estoy en la callle trabajando todo el dia viendo 4 o 5 clientes no como electronico...  y la falta que hay de gente capacitada es infernal y de servicios de buena calidad es terrible...osea  si sos bueno en lo que ases y te capacitas hay un monton de clientes esperando


----------



## fernandob

electromecanico dijo:


> .  y la falta que hay de gente capacitada es infernal y de servicios de buena calidad es terrible...osea  si sos bueno en lo que ases y te capacitas hay un monton de clientes esperando



totalmente de acuerdo.
agregaria que no solo capacitada.
sino capacitada para tener voluntad y ganas de mejorar y trabajar bien , y para si mismos.
hoy dia veo a muchisima gente que , si funcionasen a motor naftero .....te diria que alguien les esta cargando el tanque con agua.



electromecanico dijo:


> por que ? tirarse para el lado de armar algun diseño tuyo , se puede vender lo que decis que tenes ganas de seguir haciendo, y no dejar de hacerlo por manejar tu empresa, osea el proyectar, diseñar, o arreglar electronica ese puede ser el producto que vendas y no la plaquita en un mueblesito hermoso pintado a horno,,, y te digo que se te van a cansar los hojos de arreglar placas y diseñar
> :


yo apunto a que muchos piensan en su empresa .
y TU  empresa tenes que cuidarla vos.
y para eso tenes que dedicar todo eltiempo en temas  mas importantes .
no podes sentarte a hacer algo de electronica y dejarle a otros la contabilidad, la relacion de clientes, compra de productos, manejo deempleados, desiciones de la empresa legales, etc.
ni siquiera digo hagas todo eso vos a pulso, pero te digo que administrar, controlar tomar desiciones , evitar que te roben en tu empresa en crecimiento real ........
que electronica ??????? por favor !!!! ni dormir vaas a poder a menos que en seguida pienses en tener socios de mucha confinaza.

OTRA COSA es si consideras empresa el trabajar solo y conformarte con llenarte de trabajo .......eso no es una empresa.


----------



## chclau

No es por quedar bien con los dos  pero he conocido tres o cuatro casos de personas que empezaron en desarrollo y montaron empresas, con muchos empleados, y la verdad esta a medio camino entre lo que dicen los dos. Por un lado obviamente tienen que dedicar mucho tiempo a administrar, comercializar, etc. Dificilmente una de esas personas la vas a ver frente a un circuito, tecleando un programa o con una punta de osciloscopio en la mano.

Por otra parte, cuando son personas capaces, estan involucrados en el desarrollo y en lo que a mucha gente, a cierta edad, es lo que mas les interesa: El nivel de sistema, la definicion de arquitectura, el crear algoritmos sin entrar en los detalles si usar registros de 8 o 16 bits o dos bucles for anidados o uno solito.

Me viene ahora a la memoria uno de esos casos que despues de pasar los 60 y ya habiendo hecho unos buenos pesos, un tipo de esos que conozco que era CTO en una empresa en que labure... hoy por hoy volvio a hacer trabajo de programador.


----------



## fernandob

chclau dijo:


> Me viene ahora a la memoria uno de esos casos que despues de pasar los 60 y ya habiendo hecho unos buenos pesos, un tipo de esos que conozco que era CTO en una empresa en que labure... hoy por hoy volvio a hacer trabajo de programador.



o sea que se divorcio y  la mujer se quedo con todo ......


----------



## chclau

no, ahora que tiene plata y en cierto sentido puede hacer lo que se le canta, prefiere volver a la programacion que es su amor verdadero...


----------



## electromecanico

fernandob dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo.
> agregaria que no solo capacitada.
> sino capacitada para tener voluntad y ganas de mejorar y trabajar bien , y para si mismos.
> hoy dia veo a muchisima gente que , si funcionasen a motor naftero .....te diria que alguien les esta cargando el tanque con agua.
> 
> 
> yo apunto a que muchos piensan en su empresa .
> y TU  empresa tenes que cuidarla vos.
> y para eso tenes que dedicar todo eltiempo en temas  mas importantes .
> no podes sentarte a hacer algo de electronica y dejarle a otros la contabilidad, la relacion de clientes, compra de productos, manejo deempleados, desiciones de la empresa legales, etc.
> ni siquiera digo hagas todo eso vos a pulso, pero te digo que administrar, controlar tomar desiciones , evitar que te roben en tu empresa en crecimiento real ........
> que electronica ??????? por favor !!!! ni dormir vaas a poder a menos que en seguida pienses en tener socios de mucha confinaza.
> 
> OTRA COSA es si consideras empresa el trabajar solo y conformarte con llenarte de trabajo .......eso no es una empresa.


Como andas fernandob 
yo me referia al comentario anterior que decia que se desvirtuaba la electronica o lo que te gustaba hacer y terminas haciendo otras cosas como manejar gente cuando estudiaste electronica y no coaching y perdes tu vocacion , por decirlo de algun modo, por eso digo de que se puede vender lo que te guste hacer, y si te vas a quemar las pestañas arreglando placas, por ejemplo,  pero si queres hacer de tu sueño una gran empresa , es verdad!!! hay que delegar trabajo pero nunca!! responsavilidades, pero guarda!! que empresa no quiere decir decena de empleados, vos solito podes hacer una linda empresa con imagen corporativa y todos los chiches y con una linda facturacion, es verdad! tal ves no al mismo nivel $$ si en ves de vos solito quemarte las pestañas tenes una mesa larga con 10 tecnicos quemandoselas por vos y vos corriendo en los bancos y en la afip para pagar poco de iva y ganancias


----------



## fernandob

EMPRESA EXITOSA de un electronico..........

si tuviese yo que imaginar , seria:

un tecnico o un ingeniero que se fue de vacaciones a unas islas en el caribe, polinesia o algo asi , donde hay un grupo de hoteles de buena calidad y barcitos para lso hoteles, justo.
y se da cuenta que No hay un tecnico ni a palos, cualquier problema tienen que llamar desde las islas a el continente o a una isla grande que esta lejos.
entonces el colega decide quedarse.
tiene (en orden de importancia) .

1 -- las playas hermosas lso 365 dias de el año 
2 --- las nativas, alegres despreocupadas, no te andan diciendo este hijo es tuyo por que no hay ADN por ahi , andan en top les .
las turistas, de vez en cuando ligas alguna.
3 -- trabajo de masajista (mas turistas) 
4--- electronica, electricidad y algo de computacion, no hay mucho, suficiente para que vivas tranquilo y seas "el tecnico " como un maestro , (y ....no hay otro  ) 
5 -- de nuevo ,, las olas, el aire.........la cultura de las nativas.
6 -- las palmeras, las turistas.
 7 --- las nativas , las mencione ?? ?

en fin:
eso si es una excelente empresa .
 tenes ............todo.
si te vienen a ofrecer un cargo importante en IBM o microsoft, con una oficina de el tamaño de la de el dueño , y salario abultado , pero tenes que estar en NY o tokio ..decis NO .
NO ..............y NO .
y lo sacas a patadas.

es .........la gran empresa.


----------



## chclau

A un amigo mio le ofrecieron exactamente un trabajo asi, estaba seguro que lo iban a tomar porque tiene mucha experiencia.

Al final tomaron a un tecnico muy jovencito que fue con su computadora nueva que tiene un disco duro de gran capacidad, a pedido de las nativas y las turistas.

No siempre es la experiencia lo que se valora.... menos en estos dias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> si queres hacer de tu sueño una gran empresa , es verdad!!! hay que delegar trabajo pero nunca!! responsavilidades


 ​

en el foro ahí un amplificador que le pertenece a este emprendedor en la electrónica, si no quieres fracasar en el trabajo pues lee te la historia de él 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Sinclair


----------



## electromecanico

SSTC dijo:


> ​
> 
> en el foro ahí un amplificador que le pertenece a este emprendedor en la electrónica, si no quieres fracasar en el trabajo pues lee te la historia de él
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Sinclair




 ya lo habia leido y te respondo tarde perdon!  
pero es muy groso esto..!! 
vos pensas realmente que alguno de tu barrio puede llegar a esto... ? 
yo no creo.. por mas genio..super dotado..sobrenatural yo creo que no llegas a esto hay un 95% de suerte y 4.5% de $$$$  0.4% de audacia... y 0.1 de conocimiento de electronica.
nunca entendi estos casa me encantaria sentarme a conversas con alguien que le haya pasado

como los de windows, mac, este hombre, y algunos mas que estoy seguro me alcanzan los dedos de la mano para contarlos..

y a ellos le sobra audacia y les falta miedo al fracaso totallll. 
no se si me explico...?? no quiero que suene grosero..lo veo asi realmente..creo que es mas vision de negocio que capacidad de lo que haga


----------



## fernandob

electromecanico:

esa gente fue principalmente  COMERCIANTE , si se hubiesen metido en otro rubro tambien le habria ido bien.
pero ademas una serie de cosas influyeron, por que vos podes tener la mejor semilla que si la plantas en una tierra mala, no servira de nada.
aca en Argentina  como en otros paises ese "sueño americano " solo se les da a personas ambiciosas y corruptas.
no esta la posibilidad para emprendedores y soñadores, ni siquiera el entorno ayuda.

pero hay cosas que si podes hacer :
VIVIR.

no tirar manteca al techo, pero si VIVIR.

sin dar pena, sin depender de otros, pero si  VIVIR de tu trabajo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola compañero, tiempo sin verte.

Es muy dificil, pero se puede hacer, yo lo hago y trato de sortear contratiempos para estar bien.

Cada uno de nosotros es capas de hacer todo lo que se proponga por dificil que sea, todo esta en nuestra mente, es la única que nos limita.


----------



## electromecanico

fernandob dijo:


> electromecanico:
> 
> "sueño americano "


 vos lo dijiste es verdad, aca no hay mercado ,,,legal para eso,,, viste la familia esa que es millonaria fabricando silbatos para casar patos???

somos muy pocos 40 millones para tanta tierra


----------



## el-rey-julien

electromecanico dijo:


> vos lo dijiste es verdad, aca no hay mercado ,,,legal para eso,,, viste la familia esa que es millonaria fabricando silbatos para casar patos???
> 
> somos muy pocos 40 millones para tanta tierra



pero esa familia lleva como 50 años fabricando lo mismo,no les llegaron los millones de un dia para otro


----------



## electromecanico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero esa familia lleva como 50 años fabricando lo mismo,no les llegaron los millones de un dia para otro



si es verdad...! pero me refiero a que argentina es un mercado chico, cuantos silvatos para pato podes vender aca 6 por mes?? en eeuu ademas de ser altamente consumistas son muchos habitantes como pasa en otros paises eso ayuda mucho



volviendo al tema, para que un aparato de fabricacion artezanal sea legal no habria que hacerlo chequear por el I:N:T:I?? y listo..!


----------



## chclau

me parece que me meto en camisa de once varas con esto... pero como argentino que vive afuera, muchas veces me duele lo que a mi me parece que son tremendas oportunidades que Argentina podria aprovechar... y sin embargo no lo hace.

Yendo a lo concreto: Que se necesita para producir software? No mucho, una oficina con unas cuantas computadoras, conocimientos... largarse al mercado y despues demostrar seriedad, buen soporte, no borrarse... Y quien le cierra las puertas a los argentinos para vender software en cualquier lugar del mundo que les parezca?

Pero cada vez que digo esto... me dicen que no.
Que no porque no se puede.
Que no porque no nos van a dejar competir.
Que los yanquis no quieren que levantemos cabeza (es cierto, pero hasta el punto de bloquear a una empresita que llevan adelante tres gatos locos?).
Que no, que no y que no.

Y a mi me consta que en otros paises, e India es quiza un muy buen ejemplo de eso (no todo el pais, pero una region si), hicieron justamente eso y no les fue mal, no les cerraron las puertas solo porque no son yanquis o europeos.

Y es solo un ejemplo, se puede producir software u otros productos aunque sea a nivel artesanal, o sea de vender unas pocas decenas de unidades por mes. Es cuestion de largarse, no digo que sea facil, pero tampoco es ni remotamente imposible.

Me imagino que me podran mostrar dignisimas excepciones de empresas que hacen justamente eso. Pero segun lo veo yo, no son sino excepciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien

al menos se estaba promocionando una especie de polo industrial pero dedicado a programadores y cosas asi,
por la zona de caseros, no se en que quedo todo eso?????


----------



## fernandob

voy a "re- hacer esta respuesta "

vamos a pensar un poco todos juntos:

sabemos que hay paises donde a las mujeres se las trata muy mal, como algunos paises arabes.
y otros donde se las respeta.
sabemos por ejemplo que si vivimos en un lugar donde hay muchos Km de playas y aguas calidas y olas , pues se podra vivir de eso , y podras paracticar y ser conocido como "surfista" .
claro, si vivis en la montaña, a cientos de Km de las playas o en el desierto, pues eso no podras.

(siganme por favor que voy a algo muy claro que es de NOSOTROS y es de fabricar y querer crecer y hacer realidad nuestros sueños con la electronica) 

sabemos que hay paises donde se desarrollan y fabrican muchas cosas de tecnologia, y otros que dependen de la importacion y por algun extraño motivo nunca hacen nada , no importa que pasen los años y gobiernos.
sabemos que hay paises donde mucha gente se hizo rica, o fabricando silvatos para patos o equipos electronicos o software  y otros paises donde eso no ocurre  (no se el motivo, pero ustedes quizas puedan analizarlo) .

se acuerdan  de sadam husein ??? se decia que las empresas importantes de servicios publicos y privados eran todas de familiares de este , uno podria imaginar que si en ese pais y en esa epoca vos querias hacer tu empresa te matarian con trabas , impuestos y coimas y si asi y todo  * te iba bien *, pues apareceran algunos "desconocidos " a querer comprar tu empresa , aunque no quieras venderla.

con esto les quiero mostrar que deben darse cuenta que hay lugares y lugares y cada lugar tienen un entorno.
es como querer plantar trigo en una tierra fertil (crecera solo y facil, solo deberas ocuparte de plantarlo) .
en un terreno dificil (deberas hacer mucho mas esfuerzo y luchar contra muchas csoas que no imaginabas) .
un terreno IMPOSIBLE (pues......eso....imposible) .

uno sabe o debe ser capaz de ver que hay cosas que somos buenos y otras que NO, podremos ser buenos al tener ideas y al hacer cosas de electronica, pero quizas no seamos buenos en comercializar  o en recorrer y solucionar el tema de leyes, normas y cosas que hay que hacer si queremos tener una empresa.
ante esta realidad podemos encontrarnos con diferentes terrenos o paises:

A --- un pais donde la gente se respeta por educacion y el mismo pais apoya y defiende las ideas y quien las tuvo, y incentiva el comercio honesto.
B --- un pais donde eso no se respeta y el mas oportunista o tramposo gana.
C, D......F  --- hay paises donde se daran otras situaciones o mezcla de esto .

en fin, no se si se entiende la idea ???? 
uno vive y trata de adaptarse, pero tambien es importante ver el terreno , para no luchar contra la corriente, no intentar plantar trigo en el desierto .
sino que buscar o la mejor opcion para el lugar donde estas parado  o sino irte a otro lugar donde lo que vos queres hacer sea factible.

MIREN  el entorno, su lugar, cada uno esta "sumergido" en su lugar donde nacio y vive y por eso cree que es lo unico que hay  Y NO ES ASI .

chclau puso bien claro (y todos sabemos) que hace falta para programar:
unas computadoras, unas oficinas y tranquilidad, nada mas , no hace falta "un polo industrial"  ni nada .
pero.........algo si hace falta:
que si tenes una buena idea, si haces nacer un proyecto NO TE LO ROBEN  , no aparezcan personajes asociados al gobierno a querer comprartelo de prepo , una empresa privada mas poderosa que vos a querer copiartelo "pero con algunas diferencias"  y decir que era suyo.
para eso estan las leyes y EL PAIS , para proteger .

si ustedes ven que en un pais NO crece nada de tal cosa dense cuenta que por algo es.
si en un pais no se hace tal o cual cosa  por algo es.
y si otro pais si tienen esto y aquello y hay gente que se hace rica y no era el hijo de nadie , por algo es tambien .
en todos lados hay trampas, vivos,  corrupcion y demas yerbas, pero en algunos hay un poco , en otros hay mas y en otros estan hasta las orejas .

"polo industrial para programadores " 
400 trenes ya señados que se fabricaran en china , para traer aca 
y ............no sigo, cada quien sabe lo  que tiene en su casa , si playas o desierto .............



un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> "polo industrial para programadores "


aquí encontré algo sobre el tema es del año  07/11/2007 ,asi que no se en que quedo todo el proyecto ese
http://www.iprofesional.com/notas/56592-Buenos-Aires-se-consolida-como-centro-del-software-mundial


aqui encontre otra nota mas actual 
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1489817-la-industria-del-software-nacional-mantiene-su-crecimiento


			
				diario la nacion 12/07/2012 dijo:
			
		

> Con ventas estimadas en 2972 millones de dólares,  la Cámara de Empresas de Software y Servicios Informáticos (CESSI) publicó las cifras del sector, que ya cuenta con un mercado laboral compuesto por 64.300 trabajadores


aqui ay mas datos,parece que hay una ley nacional para la promoción del software 
http://www.sub-industria.gob.ar/depyme/promocion-de-software/



aqui otra noticia del diario clarín ,medio negativa,dice que falta personal calificado es noticia del 2011
http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/rotacion-amenaza-industria-software_0_560944133.html

aqui en esta otra nota  el diario clarin fecha 28 OCT 2012 , esta es la noticia mas reciente
http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/software-replantea-estrategias-retraso-crisis_0_800320183.html


			
				clarin dijo:
			
		

> Los despidos en el sector resultan toda una novedad. El software es una de las industrias que más creció tras la devaluación. De acuerdo con estadísticas de la CESSI (la cámara sectorial), de 2003 al año pasado, la cantidad de empleados pasó de 19.000 a 64.300. Y proyectan para este año un crecimiento del 11,1%, con lo cual contabilizarán un total de 71.500 puestos de trabajo (ver infografía). También pronostican crecimientos en ventas (19,6%) y en exportaciones (13,4%), lo que en apariencia es una contradicción.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

creo que tratar de fabricar software es lo mismo que la historial del barrio "un Kiosco cada media cuadra" muy pobre apoyar la economía en algo tan débil


----------



## analogico

> Yendo a lo concreto: Que se necesita para producir software? No mucho, una oficina


mucho
cuanto cuesta una oficina, sumando arriendo mas los gastos asociados
y eso   solo para tener un  espacio
 las empresas no te van a comprar si no  tienes una oficina decente, cosas de imagen

eso de la cochera es el american dream
pasa solo en las peliculas yankies

necesitas tener una empresa
eso es solo para que puedas vender tu producto 

las empresas no te van a comprar si no les das una factura, cosas de la contabilidad


y luego necesitas las computadoras para crear tu producto, probablemente nececites comprar unas licencias


al sumar lo que llevas gastado hasta este punto
probablemente  si es que el negocio funciona
 el primer año  solo alcances a  recuperar la inversion
con una ganancia total de cero


y todavia no tienes tu producto ni clienes nada

el desarrollo de un software puede tardar meses
a 24/7. meses que no entrara ni un centavo a tu  bolsillo
pero a las cuentas no le sirven excusas

un software que probablemete le sirva a solo un cliente en especifico
por lo que no  revendible ,(recuerda que  el software de uso generico ya existe y la mayoria se puede descargar facilmente)




> conocimientos...


mas que conocimientos
el conocimiento se aprende
crear es lo dificil




> largarse al mercado y despues demostrar seriedad, buen soporte, no borrarse...


 
por algo el mercado esta como esta

las empresas que no usan software no lo haran
y las que ya usan no lo cambiaran, si funciona no lo toques


----------



## Don Plaquetin

analogico dijo:


> si funciona no lo toques



 Muy buena esa


----------



## chclau

SSTC dijo:


> Muy buena esa




Matlab viene sacando versiones cada medio anio, desde hace bastante. Cinco anios por lo menos, creo. Con 2400 empleados en todo el mundo, y ventas de 700 millones al anio segun ellos mismos publican en su sitio. 30% de su personal esta fuera de USA, y ademas que utilizan outsourcing en una cantidad que... quien la sabe?

Seguramente que no abriremos una empresa con tres computadoras y maniana recibimos un telefono de Don Mathworks ofreciendonos laburo. Pero ahi viene la parte de construirte trayectoria y nombre. Creeme que Don Mathworks mas de una vez esta desesperado por conseguir suplemento de fuerza de trabajo, y tiene que recurrir a India, a China, a Bulgaria y a Romania. Tiene, o quiere, porque asi le sale mas barato. Y Argentina, aunque ahora este relativamente cara, sigue siendo mas barata para Don Mathworks que un ingeniero local. Sobre todo si lo necesita por unos meses, nada mas.

Y el ejemplo de Mathworks es un ejemplo, nada mas, un ejemplo muy chiquito. Hay MILES de empresas de software que empezaron de la nada y hoy son grandes empresas, no se termina en Apple y Microsoft. Hay decenas de miles de empresas de software que no son grandes, son medianas o chicas... pero estan. No se si seran la base de la economia, pero este no es el foro de Chacra y Campo Modernos, es un foro de electronica, y el software esta cerca de nuestro campo.

Di el ejemplo del software porque saltea uno de los grandes problemas de Argentina, y es que esta muy lejos de casi todos, si pensamos en el mercado internacional. Pero el software no tiene casi costo de fletes.

E imaginacion,... en Argentina hay de sobra. Hay mil causas y otras tantas excusas para que siga como esta, pero hay dos mil ventajas que tiene Argentina, que si solo las explotara un poquito mas... quien sabe, aunque sea cambiar un poquito. Nada mas.


----------



## analogico

chclau dijo:


> Hay MILES de empresas de software que empezaron de la nada


son cero

es imposible crear algo de la nada
tanto lavosier como la temodinamica  lo saben

 y menos en una empresa, a lo menos necesitas un capital
solo para comenzar
capital que usualmente es mayor que los primeros meses de teoricas ganancias


sobre tu ejemplo eso no es crear empresa eso es trabajo part time -online

eso de que saca versiones nuevas cada 6 meses es su modelo de negocios
es producto es un generico, por lo tanto solo neceita hacer uno y venderlo miles de veces
por lo tanto necesita periodicamente repetir el ciclo: unas pequeñas correcciones unas cuantas incompatibilidades con las versiones anteriores
y como tiene una masa de clientes adictos a su software , el negocio continua...


----------



## chclau

que tendra que ver la termodinamica con los negocios?

Me parece que estamos en un punto en lo que vos queres es ganar la discusion. No hay problema, tenes razon, no hagas nada.

Pero no te olvides que muchos pibes leen esto y quiza ellos no sean tan malos empresarios como vos y yo. En vez de discutir con argumentos infantiles, lee un poco sobre lo poco que puse. Lo que escribiste sobre Matlab demuestra un desconocimiento y un empecinamiento total. Son otros los que han pedido saber sobre como montar empresas y si se puede. Y SI, SE PUEDE. Que vos y yo no hayamos podido no quiere decir que sea imposible.

Y ya que estamos, averigua un poco sobre que es una Start up, y que son los Venture capitals, y como es que en todo el mundo se crearon empresas de Alta Tecnologia de la nada con inversiones de miles de.millones de dolares en pocos anios. Si no me quedo corto, quiza se trata de billones de dolares.

Si nada se crea de la nada, entonces deberiamos creer que las computadoras existen desde siempre. La ley de Moore es un invento... parece mentira leer argumentos asi en un sitio de Tecnologia.


Lo otro que comente son modelos comerciales conocidos y probados de como comenzar una empresa de Alta Tecnologia. Supongamos que NO pude conseguir capital propio o inversionistas. Pues bien, para tener plata para el mercado, parte del tiempo lo uso para otorgar servicios a terceros, de desarrollo, de IT, etc. como para tener para los gastos. Con el poco tiempo que me sobra, voy desarrollando MI producto.

Con suerte va pasando el tiempo y reduzco lo que dedico a dar servicios una vez que mi producto da ganancias. Yo personalmente no lo he hecho poque como ya dije soy pesimo empresario, pero habiendo trabajado en cuatro empresas Start up diferentes, por lo menos he visto como lo hacen (y tienen exito) los que saben y tienen el coraje de ser empresarios de Alta Tecnologia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

analogico dijo:


> es imposible crear algo de la nada
> tanto lavosier como la temodinamica  lo saben





chclau dijo:


> que tendra que ver la termodinamica con los negocios?





lo dice en sentido figurado es una "analogía" y muy buena 

postadata: *Antoine Lavoisier* como economista decía que si se creaba una combustión tenias que tener la misma cantidad de materiales en el comienzo como al final, o sea nunca podes crear mas de lo que tienes y siempre era agregar sobre lo tenido... tenes mucho para estudiar de este quimico loco tenia buena ideas  (esto lo agrego como extra no tiene que ver con lo que hablan)


----------



## chclau

Toda la economia se basa en crear de la nada. La poblacion mundial se crea de la nada. Los productos que tenemos hoy no existian ayer. No se puede extrapolar cualquier cosa a cualquier cosa. La entropia algun dia nos devorara, pero eso es a escala macrocosmica. A la diminuta escala de la Tierra, cada vez hay mas ciudades, mas personas, mas tecnologia, mas desarrollo. 

No discuto porque si, discuto porque me parece un sintoma de lo que veo malo en Argentina. El derrotismo. Increiblemente, para hacer negocios millonarios con jugadores de fulbo hay decenas de empresarios argentinos que saben donde buscar la plata. Pero para tecnologia? Enseguida comienzan las malas excusas, no hay (al parecer) casi empresarios emprendedores para tecnologia en Argentina. A lo mejor deberian tomar cursos en River o Boca.

Sin que yo comparta muchos de los manejos de las Bolsas especulantes (que me repugnan) hay que conocer los mecanismos de creacion de riqueza de la Bolsa, un porcentaje enorme de las tecnologias a que tenemos acceso hoy son resultado de las inversiones de capitales de tipo Venture en companias Start Up.

Es cuestion de leer e informarse, y no aferrarse al derrotismo y a la negacion. Preguntenlen a Messi, en todo caso, a ver como se extrapola a la tecnologia lo que el fulbo ya hace hace cincuenta anios.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

chclau dijo:


> Toda la economia se basa en crear de la nada. La poblacion mundial se crea de la nada. Los productos que tenemos hoy no existian ayer. No se puede extrapolar cualquier cosa a cualquier cosa. La entropia algun dia nos devorara, pero eso es a escala macrocosmica. A la diminuta escala de la Tierra, cada vez hay mas ciudades, mas personas, mas tecnologia, mas desarrollo.



*Primero* al costado dice que sos de Israel así que no te quejes de argentina
*segundo* no conozco a nadie que allá ido con una idea a una empresa y lo alla tomado como un socio mas (robo y te llamo después)
*tercero* se que el valor tierra es el mas pago, es el que mas se tiene en cuenta
*cuarto* no trates de ignorante a gente que no te cuentas sus ideas, no te va a dar cátedra para que tengas éxito si quieres buena ideas te la vendo, pero gratis


----------



## chclau

Primero, no me quejo de Argentina, me preocupo que no es lo mismo. 

Segundo, no te pido nada gratis ni le exijo nada a nadie, simplemente me referi a lo que Uds. dijeron, que no se puede. Eso es de ignorantes. Para mi es tan de ignorantes como que venga alguien y diga que un transistor no puede amplificar. Otra cosa es que me digas que si se puede y que vos o yo no podemos, o que si se puede pero no queres contar como. Estas en todo tu derecho a guardar tus secretos, pero no a desalentar a gente que recien empieza y que necesita guia, no pesimismo. No se, creo que el espiritu del foro es ayudarnos, no desalentarnos, no? O sea, no optimismo de nube de p..., pero tampoco pesimismo empecinado.

Tercero soy argentino de nacimiento, pero igual no tiene nada que ver. Si lo que digo es cierto, es cierto aunque viva en Israel, y si es una estupidez, seguira siendo una estupidez por mas que viviera en Argentina.

Y por ultimo, si vos o algun otro tienen una idea y quieren ir a una empresa y que no se la roben, desde ya me ofrezco a dar un poco de ayuda para que no te / les pase. En resumidas cuentas, si la idea es patentable, es muy economico sacar una patente provisoria y disminuir casi a cero la posibilidad de que te la roben. De todos modos, conviene consultar con un abogado.

Decir como no hacer las cosas, dice la firma de un forista por aqui, es muy facil. Mas interesante y util para todos es decir como SI hacerlas.
P.D.: Yo conozco no una, sino varias personas que fueron con sus ideas a empresas y/o a fondos de inversion. A algunos los jodieron, a muchos no les dieron ni bola... y a unos cuantos mas les fue bien. A unos pocos, muy bien.

Y por ultimo, el valor de la tierra? No me hagas reir. Fijate cuanta tierra tiene Japon y cuanta tiene, digamos, India. Despues comparame el PBI de los dos. Y aunque fuera cierto que lo que vale es la tierra... pues este sigue siendo un foro de electronica. Aunque la electronica sea solo el 1% del PBI de nuestros paises, a nosotros nos toca subir ese porcentaje. Para temas del campo, habra otros foros.


*Para mirar y analizar:*

http://www.fedesei.info/


----------



## Don Plaquetin

chclau dijo:


> Y por ultimo, el valor de la tierra? No me hagas reir. Fijate cuanta tierra tiene Japon y cuanta tiene, digamos, India. Despues comparame el PBI de los dos. Y aunque fuera cierto que lo que vale es la tierra... pues este sigue siendo un foro de electronica. Aunque la electronica sea solo el 1% del PBI de nuestros paises, a nosotros nos toca subir ese porcentaje. Para temas del campo, habra otros foros.



DIOS !!!

leemos un poco y retomamos quieres ??? tierra en economía no es exactamente tierra entiendes   

Factor tierra

SI tienes una empresa que fabrica *software* cual seria la tierra ???


----------



## fernandob

chclau dijo:


> No discuto porque si, discuto porque me parece un sintoma de lo que veo malo en Argentina. El derrotismo. Increiblemente, para hacer negocios millonarios con jugadores de fulbo hay decenas de empresarios argentinos que saben donde buscar la plata. *Pero para tecnologia? Enseguida comienzan las malas excusas, no hay (al parecer) casi empresarios emprendedores para tecnologia en Argentina.* A lo mejor deberian tomar cursos en River o Boca.
> 
> .



en vez de tirar esto al pasar y señalarlo simplemente , ........ no deberias analizarlo un poco mas ¿¿? 
se que lo escribiste sin meditarlo.
se que si lo meditas un poco mas sabras la respuesta , te daras cuenta.
pasa en israel, en arabia saudita, en EEUU, en holanda, en todos lados.
la cantidad de gente que hay es inmensa y siempre hay gente para todo , pero hay cosas que encuentran solo piedras en el camino.
hay paises que incentivan cosas y otros que no.
hay paises que castigan ciertas cosas y otros que no .

no te parece que tu comentario  debe tener una respuesta ??

en israel por ejemplo , hay eso que decis ?? de industrias , de inventiva , desarrolladores , etc ?? 
no se si es asi, pero supongamos que si , seguro es por que hay un cierto ambiente propicio, no te parece  .





chclau dijo:


> Y por ultimo, si vos o algun otro tienen una idea y quieren ir a una empresa y que no se la roben, desde ya me ofrezco a dar un poco de ayuda para que no te / les pase. En resumidas cuentas, si la idea es patentable, es muy economico sacar una patente provisoria y disminuir casi a cero la posibilidad de que te la roben. De todos modos, conviene consultar con un abogado.
> 
> .



una vez, no recuerdo quien me conto que trabajaba en una empresa de maquinaria agricola, y que esta tenia un departamento de ingenieria y tambien de legales , que si veian que alguno o alguna PYME sacaba algo original lo estudiaban y luego ellos lo desarrollaban, sacaban el producto a partir de esa idea, pero lo hacian siempre teniendo en cuenta las normas legales, o sea lo modificaban "lo suficientemente poquito" para asi ellso patentarlo como otra cosa  y asi que el pequeño se jorobe.
como estos son mucho mas grandes tienen ademas de lo mencionado su maquinaria de fabricacion y ventas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Estas discusiones nunca se sabe como comienzan, pero si se sabe como terminan.







​


----------



## fernandob

chclau dijo:


> Primero, no me quejo de Argentina, me preocupo que no es lo mismo.
> 
> Segundo, no te pido nada gratis ni le exijo nada a nadie, simplemente me referi a lo que Uds. dijeron, que no se puede. *Eso es de ignorantes. Para mi es tan de ignorantes* ..............................



te suelo leer, por que tus comentarios y experiencia son de valor.
pero fijate, que tu seguridad y conocimiento no te permite siquiera pensar que lo que el otro puede estar diciendo quizas tenga valor, solo es cuestion de intentar interpretarlo.
y asi caes en directamente ofender asi.

fijate como ejemplo eso de "la tierra" , que no lo sabias.

cuando uno va corriendo y con la ñata en alto no ve bien el paisaje


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que es mi deber retransmitir este MP 



			
				chclau dijo:
			
		

> . . . . . Tuve la suerte de conocerlo en mi juventud y siempre fue una persona brillante y emprendedora.
> 
> Su sitio:
> http://www.fedesei.info/
> 
> P.D. : Si estuve desubicado al final de la discusion y ofendi a alguien pido disculpas, a veces me engancho en la discusion y no mido los modos y los epitetos. Gracias.



También creo que *NO* es el único que se "Engancha" y no mide modos ni epítetos.

Respecto a la página comentada, por lo poco que llegué a ver, opino que es muy recomendable pasar por allí.


----------

